# Two Word Game.



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

I saw this game on another forum.It`s a two word game.Each new phrase begins with the second word of the previous phrase.                                                                                                                                                                      Example: Stomach Bitters,    Bitters bottle,    Bottle head,   Head start,  Start digging,   Digging Buddy  Etc. Etc. Etc.  Maybe we could try and keep it to digging and bottles, but if your stumped, use any phrase or name to keep it going.We should also limit the number of posts to like 5 per day, per member. It may die out, but I`ll give it a try.I`ll start it with                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Umbrella Ink


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2010)

INK STAIN. JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

Stain Remover
 [&:] (good luck to the next guy)


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Had to cheat a little on this one.  Remover software.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2010)

Software Program[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Good one.  I could play this all day, but I only have four left.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

Program manegement


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

management style


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

Style Coach


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Coach Carter


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Carter's Extract of Smartweed 

 Oops, I deviated a little.  Does that count?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

Lip Locked


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

locked out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

out house  (OMG what's happened to me? I looked back , TWO words, and I mispelled one of them!)?[][:'(][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

That's okay, Joe.  I have one of the worst cases of undocumented ADD, as you can see above.  Carter's Extract of Smartweed is more than two words.  I feel dumb.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

House Fly

 (Yes, I'm bored.)

 Got a good case of ADD myself..that's why my image in my profile is what it is..[]
 Medication?  I don't need no stinkin' medication!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Fly Trap


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2010)

Trap Door


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok - got a set up for the next one back to bottles!

 Door hinge!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

( Gotta grab this one ) Thanks kate,...Hinge mold


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mold imperfection[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 10, 2010)

imperfection inspection


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

inspection schedule


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2010)

schedule dig[:-]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

dig up


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2010)

Up Town!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Town dump.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jul 10, 2010)

dump truck


----------



## Dean (Jul 10, 2010)

truck driver


----------



## hunter2000 (Jul 10, 2010)

truck  stop


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

stop sign


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

sign post


----------



## Dean (Jul 10, 2010)

post hole


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

hole full of bottles! Aggg... too many words! OK - somebody else get this one!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

"Hole" lyrics


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lyrics teacher.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

Teacher Desk


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

Desk Drawer


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2010)

Drawer Pull[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Pull Pontils


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

pontils scar


----------



## hunter2000 (Jul 11, 2010)

scar face


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2010)

face full


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

full force


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

Force Fed


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

OOPS...quick on the draw there....


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

fed mosquitoes


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh boy, I like this lead in...

 Mosquitoes Suck!
 [:'(][]


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

This one gets us back to what this forum is about!

 suck bottle


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

suck thumb


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

RG, take another swing at it, Dean beat ya to the post button..[]


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll get this back on track!

 BOTTLE FORUM


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

Bottle neck


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 You 2 need to coordinate better.

 But let's take RGs 2nd attempt as it should have been...


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

neck broken


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

Broken Record


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

record player


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

player piano 

 These two could be reversed back & forth and go on forever


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

piano wire


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 11, 2010)

wire closure....


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

closure patent


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

patent pending


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2010)

pending permission


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 11, 2010)

permission aquired


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 11, 2010)

permission granted       ( awesome words to hear for a digger!!!!!!!!!!)                  OOOPS!!!!  takes toooooooo long with dial up UGH


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 11, 2010)

aquired taste   there we go


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

taste bud


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Bud Dry


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2010)

dry dirt


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 11, 2010)

Dirt digger.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2010)

digger tool


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2010)

Tool shed.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2010)

shed hair


----------



## swizzle (Jul 12, 2010)

Hair Bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 12, 2010)

bottle digger [8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2010)

Digger digger, hot potater, bim bam boolagater, chipawada da!  Troop 6 Troop 6 RAH RAH RAH..

 Even after 15 years, I still remember that one...  Ok back to the game..

 Dig'er up... [8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2010)

Digger digger, hot potater, half past alligator, bim bam boolagater, chipawada da!  Troop 6  Troop 6 RAH RAH RAH.. 

 Ok after 15 years, I did forget something...I knew it seemed a bit short.[&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2010)

So, I'll continue with Fred's.  

 Digger diver


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 12, 2010)

Diver down.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2010)

Down time.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 12, 2010)

time capsule


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2010)

capsule pill


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2010)

pill bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 12, 2010)

bottle show[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2010)

Show case.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 12, 2010)

case gin[:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2010)

Gin bottle.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 12, 2010)

bottle digging


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2010)

[]Digging fool.  (that's me)


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 12, 2010)

fool hardy


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2010)

hardy boys


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 12, 2010)

Boys room


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

room design


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

design flaw


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

flaw designs


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 13, 2010)

Design department


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2010)

department store


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

store bottles


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 13, 2010)

bottles broken  []


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

broken shovel


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

broken medicine


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

medicine bottle


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

bottle jack


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

jack rabbit


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

rabbit stew


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

Stew recipe.


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

recipe card


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

card game


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

GAME FACE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

Face off.


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2010)

off color


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

color tv


----------



## woody (Jul 13, 2010)

tv antenna


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

mast head


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

head digger[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

Digger man.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

man up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

up river


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

river oil


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2010)

oil slick    (BP)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

slick med.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 13, 2010)

med. bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

Bottle brush.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

brush hog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

hog wallow


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2010)

wallow pit


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 13, 2010)

pit digger


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

digger deeper![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

deeper privy.[]


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2010)

privy soil


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

soil sample


----------



## swizzle (Jul 13, 2010)

Sample Kilmers


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2010)

kilmers bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

bottle addiction.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 14, 2010)

Addiction Rehab


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Rehab center.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 14, 2010)

Center punch


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2010)

punch bowl


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Bowl game.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2010)

game bird


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Bird book.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2010)

book shelf[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Shelf life.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2010)

life saver


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

saver system.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2010)

system rescue


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2010)

rescue squad


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

squad name.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2010)

name embossed.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 14, 2010)

Embossed cone


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2010)

cone head


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2010)

head case


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2010)

case wear


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2010)

wear out


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2010)

out back


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2010)

back up


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 14, 2010)

Up front.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 14, 2010)

front yard


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2010)

yard depression


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 15, 2010)

Depression Glass


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 15, 2010)

Glass factory.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2010)

factory mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

Mark Twain.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Twain writes


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

Writes law


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Why do you have that new signature, "Joe"?  

 law enforcement


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 15, 2010)

enforcement procedures


----------



## Dean (Jul 15, 2010)

procedures list


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

list making


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 15, 2010)

Making medicine


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2010)

medicine show


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 15, 2010)

show times


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2010)

times square


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2010)

square med


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

med guide.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 15, 2010)

Guide post


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

Post mold.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2010)

mold maker


----------



## Dean (Jul 15, 2010)

maker Quaker


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2010)

Quaker Whiskey!


----------



## Dean (Jul 15, 2010)

whiskey glass


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2010)

glass bottles


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2010)

bottles rock


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 15, 2010)

rock hound


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2010)

hound dog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

[]dog town.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2010)

Town Dump!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dump truck


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

truck cap.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 15, 2010)

cap gun


----------



## Dean (Jul 15, 2010)

gun shot


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2010)

SHOT GLASS


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2010)

glass rod


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

rod line (oil field equipment)


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2010)

line man


----------



## towhead (Jul 16, 2010)

man door  (not the overhead door)


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 16, 2010)

Door hinge.      Heres a good set up


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 16, 2010)

Hinge Mould[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2010)

Mold flaw   (sorry, I just have a hard time spelling it old world like that.)[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2010)

'Flaw free' -- a dubious term I've seen on a certain electronic auction site...


----------



## towhead (Jul 16, 2010)

free fall


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 16, 2010)

fall digging


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 16, 2010)

Digging Inks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2010)

Inks display.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 17, 2010)

Display cabinet


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 17, 2010)

cabinet maker


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 17, 2010)

Maker Mark


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mark Townsends


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 17, 2010)

Townsends Sarsaparilla


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2010)

Sarsaparilla root


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 17, 2010)

root beer


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 17, 2010)

Beer Belly


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 17, 2010)

Belly flop.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 17, 2010)

flop house


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2010)

House foundation.


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2010)

Foundation Makeup


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 18, 2010)

makeup test


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 18, 2010)

test hole


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 18, 2010)

hole cover


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cover up.


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 18, 2010)

up chuck [:'(]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 18, 2010)

Chuck E Cheese!  (still only 2 words, just has an initial..[] )


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

This is a fun game []
 Cheese Dream


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 18, 2010)

dream bottles[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2010)

Bottle find!


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

Find Waldo


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2010)

Waldo digs.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

lol  ; ) good one Joe.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

digs magazine


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2010)

magazine subscription


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

subscription agreement


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

agreement letter


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 18, 2010)

letter ETIQUETTE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Etiquette rules


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2010)

rules commitee


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2010)

Commitee meeting.


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2010)

meeting place


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2010)

place mat


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2010)

mat lint


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2010)

lint trap.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2010)

trap shoot


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2010)

Shoot out


----------



## cassey (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Door, Door Knob!
 Wow...I'm belong...^_^


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2010)

Out house.


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 19, 2010)

house jack


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack Daniels [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

Daniel's vetrinary.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 20, 2010)

(Here's a slow pitch softball for bottle types)

 Vetrinary doctor


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

doctor love


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2010)

love glass


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 20, 2010)

Glass blower


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 20, 2010)

blower nozzle


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

snow blower


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

Nozzle pressure


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 20, 2010)

pressure headache


----------



## Wangan (Jul 20, 2010)

pressure test oops![&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2010)

test bottle


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

test strip


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

OK people - start playing the game right! [8D]
 Headache remedy (you all are not it![])


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2010)

remedy drink[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2010)

Drink Coffee


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

coffee makers


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2010)

makers mark


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

makers market


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2010)

Star -----start with the last word used[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2010)

mark scar


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry brain fog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

Fog horn.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

horn dog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

Dog treat.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

treat pouch


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

Pouch rat.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

rat pack


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2010)

pack bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

bottle's cork.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

cork top


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

Top 40.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

Forty winks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2010)

Winks Hardware.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hardware store.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Store room.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2010)

room clean


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

clean bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

bottle person


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

person trespassing


----------



## Stardust (Jul 21, 2010)

trespassing laws


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

laws broken


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Broken Leg.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2010)

leg cast


----------



## Stardust (Jul 21, 2010)

cast lead


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 21, 2010)

lead weight


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2010)

weight gain []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2010)

gain from


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

From He**.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

H#LL  Yes[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes Please![]


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 21, 2010)

Please Go!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

Go dig[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Dig BOTTLES!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

Bottles galore[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Galore perfume.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

perfume bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Bottles buried!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2010)

Buried Alive


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Alive@five


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2010)

five star


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Star flask.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2010)

Flask Cap

 "Get in the flask." - Little Nicky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Cap soda.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2010)

soda bottle


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2010)

bottle blown


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 22, 2010)

blown glass


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2010)

glass shard.


----------



## Wangan (Jul 22, 2010)

you guys lost it back at mark scar...[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 22, 2010)

lost it?  I never had it [:-]  but...

 must.....keep it......going...

 shard stuck


----------



## towhead (Jul 22, 2010)

stuck up


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 22, 2010)

Up river


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 22, 2010)

river silt


----------



## Wangan (Jul 22, 2010)

silt bottom


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> you guys lost it back at mark scar...[8|]


 
 This game is difficult considering the choices we are given.  What's wrong with mark scar? You know, the scar left from a pontil or marking of the bottle's base when it was made.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2010)

bottom feeder


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2010)

feeder pan


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 22, 2010)

Pan cake

 I'm hungry..


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2010)

cake decorating


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2010)

decorating paper


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 22, 2010)

Paper Mache


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mache salad   (type of corn salad)


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2010)

salad dressing


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2010)

Dressing room


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 23, 2010)

Room service.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 23, 2010)

service station


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2010)

station manager


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 23, 2010)

manager position


----------



## epackage (Jul 23, 2010)

position filled


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2010)

filled hole[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 23, 2010)

hole patch


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

patch work.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 23, 2010)

Work detail


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2010)

detail oriented []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

oriented map.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 23, 2010)

Map Quest


----------



## Dugout (Jul 24, 2010)

Quest, Johnny (can you use names? Remember him on TV?)


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 24, 2010)

Johnny Cash


----------



## kvs1207 (Jul 24, 2010)

cash in


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2010)

in trouble


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 24, 2010)

trouble follows


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Follows me


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2010)

me mateys


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 24, 2010)

Mateys, avast!

 too bad it's not nat'l talk like a pirate day. []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2010)

avast antivirus!

 (I was hoping someone from the Lehigh Valley would've answered with Mateys Crossroads or Mateys Pizza, cuz it's awesome!)


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Antivirus medication


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2010)

Medication list.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2010)

list maker


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2010)

Maker mark.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2010)

mark sailing


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 24, 2010)

sailing vessel


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 25, 2010)

Vessel sinks


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 25, 2010)

sinks clog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2010)

clog dancing.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2010)

dancing bear[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2010)

bear hibernation


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 25, 2010)

hibernation time


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2010)

time warp


----------



## grime5 (Jul 25, 2010)

warp speed


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jul 25, 2010)

speed user


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2010)

user guide


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 25, 2010)

guide lines


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lines crossed


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2010)

crossed out


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2010)

Out Digging[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2010)

Digging Deep!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2010)

deep hole


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2010)

hole dug


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Dug out.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 26, 2010)

out loud


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2010)

Loud mouth!!!!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mouth piece


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2010)

piece pipe


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 26, 2010)

pipe tobacco


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2010)

tobacco rights


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 26, 2010)

Rights demonstration


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 26, 2010)

demonstration speech


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2010)

speech impediment


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Inpediment sentiment.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 26, 2010)

sentiment card


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2010)

card player


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 26, 2010)

Player piano..


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 27, 2010)

piano concerto

 (#5 [])


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2010)

Concerto concert[]


----------



## towhead (Jul 27, 2010)

concert ticket


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2010)

ticket taker


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 27, 2010)

Tak'er back. [&:]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2010)

back up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 27, 2010)

Up tight.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

tight wad


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wad obstruction. ???


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2010)

obstruction removed.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 28, 2010)

removed dirt


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2010)

Dirt pile.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 28, 2010)

pile up


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 28, 2010)

upper dump


----------



## Stardust (Jul 28, 2010)

dump site


----------



## peejrey (Jul 28, 2010)

Site owner?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2010)

Owner liability.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 28, 2010)

liability insurance


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 28, 2010)

insurance fund


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 28, 2010)

fund raiser


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2010)

Raiser scaffold.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2010)

Scaffold failure


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 28, 2010)

failure rate


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 29, 2010)

Rate quote


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 29, 2010)

quote sheet


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2010)

sheet wrinkled


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2010)

wrinkled face[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

face paint


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2010)

paint bucket


----------



## towhead (Jul 30, 2010)

bucket truck


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

truck stop


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2010)

stop watch


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

Watch out!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

GONNA SKIP THE OBVIOUS..

 out law


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

Law man.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2010)

man made


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 30, 2010)

Made lunch


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 30, 2010)

lunch box


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2010)

box liner


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello,  I was wondering about this on going participation.  I haven't seen the principle yet. RED M.


----------



## Erik T (Jul 30, 2010)

liner cleaning


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2010)

cleaning up


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2010)

Upper 10


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

Ten dollars.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RED Matthews
> 
> Hello,  I was wondering about this on going participation.  I haven't seen the principle yet. RED M.


 
  Hey Red,...and anyone else that just hopped on,...The object is to take the second word from the last post and use it as the first word in your (two word) sentence.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 30, 2010)

sentence commuted


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 30, 2010)

Commuted rations  ( Hi Charlie)[]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 30, 2010)

Ration Stamp?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2010)

stamp collection


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

Collection protection.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2010)

protection charm


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 31, 2010)

charm necklace


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 31, 2010)

Necklace repair


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2010)

repair glass[]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 31, 2010)

Glass insulator


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 31, 2010)

insulator clip


----------



## Wangan (Jul 31, 2010)

clip art





 (art deco/deco soda[8D])


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2010)

art form


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

Form concrete.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2010)

concrete pillar


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

Pillar post.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2010)

post office


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 1, 2010)

Office gossip


----------



## grime5 (Aug 1, 2010)

stop watch


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Watch Tower


----------



## glass man (Aug 1, 2010)

TOWER RECORDS


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 1, 2010)

How did it go from Office Gossip to Stop Watch?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL people must have posted at the same time.  I'll just continue with records.

 records keeper


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 1, 2010)

I think someone was reading the last post on a previous page thinking it was the last post in the thread...  I've done it  [&:]

 keeper find   ( I wanted to use Trapper Keeper reversed..but that didnt look all that good.)


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Find someone


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone help---> me   hahaha


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 2, 2010)

help dig[]


----------



## Wangan (Aug 2, 2010)

DIG BOTTLES!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bottles  Everywhere!!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 2, 2010)

Everywhere, Trash!


----------



## creekdigger59 (Aug 2, 2010)

trash  dumps


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2010)

Dumps galore


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 3, 2010)

Galore magazine.  (This was a tough one Charlie.)[&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 3, 2010)

magazine stand


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 3, 2010)

Stand here


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here boy!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2010)

Boy George    hahaha!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 3, 2010)

Good one Rick!!    How bout   GEORGE MICHAEL  [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Naples from.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Naples Italy


----------



## towhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Italy, Texas


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Texas bottles


----------



## towhead (Aug 4, 2010)

bottles up


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 4, 2010)

Up Periscope


----------



## towhead (Aug 4, 2010)

periscope light


----------



## peejrey (Aug 4, 2010)

Light Fixture


----------



## woody (Aug 4, 2010)

Fixture tool


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 4, 2010)

Tool shed


----------



## towhead (Aug 4, 2010)

shed hunting (antlers)


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2010)

hunting dumps


----------



## peejrey (Aug 4, 2010)

dump here


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 4, 2010)

Here, Boy!


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 4, 2010)

boy genius


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 4, 2010)

Genius, Watson!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 5, 2010)

Watson Electrical.       (Had to google this one)


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 5, 2010)

Electrical panel


----------



## towhead (Aug 5, 2010)

panel truck


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 5, 2010)

truck tire


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 5, 2010)

tire changer


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2010)

changer conjugations


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2010)

conjugations inflect


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 5, 2010)

Inflect alignment.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 6, 2010)

Alignment technician


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 6, 2010)

Technician digging.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 6, 2010)

Digging buddy


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 6, 2010)

buddy boy


----------



## peejrey (Aug 6, 2010)

Boy scouts


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 6, 2010)

Scouts honor.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2010)

honor roll


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2010)

Roll asunder


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2010)

Asunder thunder


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 7, 2010)

Thunder rolls


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 7, 2010)

Rolls Royce


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 7, 2010)

Royce Crispies! [sm=lol.gif]  No?...I cant come up with anything for Royce...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

Crispy critters.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 7, 2010)

Critters leg


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

Leg bone.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 7, 2010)

bone fragment


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2010)

Fragment threshold


----------



## peejrey (Aug 7, 2010)

threshold Entertainment.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 7, 2010)

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 7, 2010)

Tonight Show


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

Show time.


----------



## bawtils (Aug 7, 2010)

Show Flesh


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2010)

Flesh incarnate
  (I'm not the first one here to omit punctuation) (let alone protocol)


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2010)

incarnate darnit


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 8, 2010)

Darnit broke!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 8, 2010)

Broke back


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 8, 2010)

back digging[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 8, 2010)

digging glass


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2010)

Glass menagerie


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 8, 2010)

Menagerie models


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 10, 2010)

Models clothes.


----------



## Inkspot (Aug 10, 2010)

Clothes line


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2010)

line dance


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 10, 2010)

dance floor

 Now do the Funky Chicken!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2010)

Floor mats   ..buk buk bukaaa!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 10, 2010)

Mat's ruined.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2010)

ruined day


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2010)

Day tripper


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2010)

I knew you were gonna say that.  Since I can't say Jack Tripper, I'll go with:

 Tripper Jack


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 11, 2010)

jack stand


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2010)

stand off


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 11, 2010)

off digging [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2010)

digging up


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 11, 2010)

up chuck


----------



## peejrey (Aug 11, 2010)

Chuck-it


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 11, 2010)

It`s ALIVE!!!!    (cheated a little)[:-]


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm gunna hafta cheat as well..

 Alive 'n' well


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2010)

well water


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 12, 2010)

water bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 12, 2010)

bottle person


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2010)

Person County       (NC)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2010)

County prison


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Prison Sex.

 (Tool song. Anyone else like Tool?)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2010)

sex toys

 (as in "sex toys")


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2010)

toys logic


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2010)

logic puzzles


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2010)

puzzles quest


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 13, 2010)

Quest, Johnny

 (wife love's Tool.  Saw them in Milwaukee a few years back.)


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Johnny Walker


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2010)

walker mowers


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 13, 2010)

mowers broke


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Broke down


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2010)

down periscope


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 13, 2010)

Down wind.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2010)

I was wondering when this would happen, that 2 members answer the same entry.. so, what's the protocol?? Should we start over now?? [>:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2010)

Time to name a band:  "Periscope Wind" 
 Charlie - can't wait to see the album cover!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 14, 2010)

wind tunnel


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tunnel vision


----------



## Erik T (Aug 14, 2010)

vision impaired


----------



## creekdigger59 (Aug 14, 2010)

impaired hearing


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hearing voices


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2010)

Voices unbroken


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)

unbroken Lightning


----------



## peejrey (Aug 15, 2010)

Lightning Rod


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 15, 2010)

Stewarts soda.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 15, 2010)

soda fountain


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 15, 2010)

Fountain Pen


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 15, 2010)

Pen holder.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 15, 2010)

holder pouch


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)

Pouch Pooch






 "Owney was a real dog that was first found in 1888. For almost ten years, he rode the mail trains all over the country. He even took a trip around the world as the guest of the U.S. Postal workers. Newspapers recorded his travels. Owney was the most famous dog of his day." From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2010)

Pooch pads


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Stardust (Aug 15, 2010)

lol [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 16, 2010)

Pads needed


----------



## towhead (Aug 16, 2010)

(much) needed rest


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 16, 2010)

rest eyes


----------



## Stardust (Aug 16, 2010)

_eyes diseases_


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 17, 2010)

Diseases kill


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2010)

kill bill


----------



## Stardust (Aug 18, 2010)

bill holder


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2010)

holder tractor


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2010)

tractor pull


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pull start


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2010)

start menu


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 18, 2010)

menu item


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2010)

item number


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 19, 2010)

Number one.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2010)

one digger


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2010)

digger pine


----------



## woody (Aug 19, 2010)

pine sap


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 19, 2010)

sap drip


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2010)

drip pan


----------



## Stardust (Aug 19, 2010)

pan cakes


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cakes frosting


----------



## Stardust (Aug 19, 2010)

frosting recipe


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 20, 2010)

Recipe ingredients.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 21, 2010)

Harsh colors.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 21, 2010)

colors movie


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 21, 2010)

Movie star


----------



## Stardust (Aug 21, 2010)

star dust


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 21, 2010)

dust bunny


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2010)

bunny crap[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 22, 2010)

crap pile

 (Watch your step)


----------



## Stardust (Aug 22, 2010)

pile up


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 22, 2010)

Up town


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2010)

town pump


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2010)

PUMP IT


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2010)

it(s) water


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 22, 2010)

water bottle


----------



## peejrey (Aug 22, 2010)

bottle enthusiast


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 23, 2010)

defined purpose


----------



## towhead (Aug 23, 2010)

purpose trust


----------



## Raider2152 (Aug 23, 2010)

trust worthy


----------



## peejrey (Aug 23, 2010)

Worthy opponent


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2010)

Opponent moot


 ..or does this have to be in English? []


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 23, 2010)

Moot Court[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2010)

Court jester ...haaa!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 23, 2010)

jester prank[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2010)

(not playing now, just showing us a pic of a prank)


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 24, 2010)

prank backfired


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2010)

backfired twice![]


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2010)

twice baked


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2010)

baked beans


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2010)

Beans lake                (Wisc)


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2010)

Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg    (Mass)  []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2010)

Mass confusion


----------



## ruccello (Aug 25, 2010)

Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg supercalifragilisticexpealidocious!

 How else do you follow that one up?!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 26, 2010)

Back on track folks[8|]----------Dug Out!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2010)

out numbered


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 26, 2010)

numbered incorrectly


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 26, 2010)

incorrectley dressed


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 26, 2010)

aagghhh! the spelling! & I was an English teacher !!!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2010)

dressed appropriately


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2010)

Appropriately named.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 26, 2010)

Named defendant


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2010)

named Penny


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2010)

(oops I'm too late)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2010)

"(A) penny found"....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2010)

(oops,...that's supposed to be "a penny saved"...)[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

( Jeez, folks! Can't you get it together for even just a simple game like this?? Anyway I didn't start this, so pay me no mind.. )

 Saved document


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 26, 2010)

Document Pending


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2010)

Pending Results


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2010)

Results Bottles!!!   [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

Bottles  (that seems like the winning entry to me, ending in "bottles") .. how does this stop, anyhow? Is there an end? I thought we were supposed to stump everybody, but that didn't work.. this is out of control, and heaven help me, I will.. I WILL put an end to this) rule


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## naomilawson12 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a "ton" of them in my basement -Tennis Racket


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Bottles  (that seems like the winning entry to me, ending in "bottles") .. how does this stop, anyhow? Is there an end? I thought we were supposed to stump everybody, but that didn't work.. this is out of control, and heaven help me, I will.. I WILL put an end to this) rule


 It`s not supposed to end Charlie.It`s just a simple game that goes on and on and on.There is no end.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dairy farm


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2010)

farm dump


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2010)

dump trash


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2010)

trash can


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2010)

can redemption


----------



## digdug (Aug 27, 2010)

redemption day


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Day job


----------



## corrybottles (Aug 27, 2010)

job classification


----------



## ruccello (Aug 27, 2010)

classification system


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 28, 2010)

system rebooted


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 28, 2010)

rebooted computer


----------



## Dugout (Aug 28, 2010)

computer screen


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 28, 2010)

screen blew


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 28, 2010)

blew over


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2010)

over yonder


----------



## peejrey (Aug 28, 2010)

yonder nigh


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Its like Sienfield   a  show/game with out meaning [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2010)

Sooo... all this time I have been devoting my intellect to a cause which has no purpose? Please say it isn't sooo..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2010)

Nigh IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Sooo... all this time I have been devoting my intellect to a cause which has no purpose? Please say it isn't sooo..


 
 Well yes....lol


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 28, 2010)

Impossible Charlie[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## peejrey (Aug 28, 2010)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger


 Brown sugar


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 29, 2010)

I`m sorry Charlie, Rick is right, there is no meaning or end.Kinda like Seinfeld.A game about nothing. LOL.[8|]  I think we`re on    BROWN SUGAR  or  CHARLE SHEEN    The next player has choice...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2010)

sugar cane


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 29, 2010)

cane cola.....


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 29, 2010)

cola syrup


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 29, 2010)

syrup vat


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 29, 2010)

Vat crack


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2010)

crack pot


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 29, 2010)

Pot luck.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2010)

....luck...  dragon...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2010)

dragon breath


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2010)

breath freshener


----------



## Stardust (Aug 29, 2010)

freshener scent


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2010)

scent therapy


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 30, 2010)

therapy works[sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2010)

works perfect


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2010)

Perfect circle


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2010)

circle hook


----------



## digdug (Aug 30, 2010)

hook echo


----------



## towhead (Aug 31, 2010)

echo hill


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 31, 2010)

hill climb


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2010)

climb tree


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 31, 2010)

tree stand


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 31, 2010)

Stand out!


----------



## towhead (Aug 31, 2010)

out cold


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 31, 2010)

cold spots


----------



## corrybottles (Aug 31, 2010)

spots remover


----------



## peejrey (Aug 31, 2010)

remover sinonimo
 I couldn't find anything else interesting enough. (hard enough)[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 If you guys want to, skip it.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 1, 2010)

To hard for Me[]-----------dirt remover[]


----------



## logueb (Sep 1, 2010)

remover game

 I have no idea what that is. I googled remover.  Is that cheating at this game? I'm new to this.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## mr.fred (Sep 1, 2010)

Over there[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 1, 2010)

There,...see?


----------



## towhead (Sep 1, 2010)

see saw


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 1, 2010)

Saw bottles.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 1, 2010)

bottles galore[8D]


----------



## towhead (Sep 1, 2010)

(BBQ) galore store


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 1, 2010)

Store room.


----------



## logueb (Sep 1, 2010)

room full

 (of bottles of course)[][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> I`m sorry Charlie, Rick is right, there is no meaning or end.Kinda like Seinfeld.A game about nothing. LOL.[8|]  I think we`re on    BROWN SUGAR  or  CHARLE SHEEN    The next player has choice...[]


 
 Yeah at least with my game bottles were prizes [8D] even though it was mind-less  []

 Full  stomach <---I just ate  lol


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2010)

Lollapalooza absent


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 2, 2010)

Absent minded


----------



## logueb (Sep 2, 2010)

minded money

 Red-Neck slang:  Minded : to look after, take care of.

 "I minded money at the yard sale"


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2010)

money clip


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 2, 2010)

Clip art.


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2010)

art class


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 2, 2010)

Class act.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 2, 2010)

act dumb[8D]


----------



## digdug (Sep 2, 2010)

dumb waiter


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2010)

waiter station


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2010)

Station master


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2010)

Surely I thought you woulda' said station wagon Woody!  Isnt that what an old Woody is? -Julie


----------



## towhead (Sep 2, 2010)

master lock


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2010)

Ummm... that's some peoples interpretation, Julie []


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2010)

lock hasp


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hasp installed


----------



## logueb (Sep 2, 2010)

installed pontil


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 2, 2010)

pontil mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2010)

Mark Twain.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 3, 2010)

Twain books


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2010)

books read


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2010)

Read more.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2010)

more taxes


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2010)

taxes overdue


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 3, 2010)

overdue book


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2010)

Book-mobile.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2010)

mobile home


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 4, 2010)

Home invasion


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

invasion usa


----------



## glass man (Sep 4, 2010)

USA FLAG


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2010)

Flag Day


----------



## huffysback (Sep 4, 2010)

Day Break


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

break bread


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Bread box.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2010)

box car


----------



## huffysback (Sep 4, 2010)

car seat


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

seat belt   (thanks Nic)


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 4, 2010)

Belt whipping :O


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2010)

whipping post


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2010)

whipping switch


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Switch stand.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

stand alone


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2010)

alone again[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

again.....begin


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Begin anew.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

anew again


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2010)

again tomorrow[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

tomorrow begins


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2010)

begins digging!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Digging tomorrow![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

tomorrow


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2010)

digging hole[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

tomorrow morning


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Digging potatoes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 4, 2010)

good morning


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Morning glory. (I better type faster![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

still evening!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

good night


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Somebody go! LoL


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

yo can't we make this a little more challenging? What about a THREE WORD game??? Hahahaaaa


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Night train.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

or is it good grief?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Grief stricken.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

I;m farther away than you guys so it takes mine longer to get there.....where ever that is.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's England.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

what is the definition of "is" ?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

IS : Wherever "there" is.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's an improper example "There is dishes on the table I better get done before I go to bed."


----------



## Dugout (Sep 4, 2010)

is bedtime


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

soak overnight


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2010)

Bedtime story.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2010)

So, is is whoever, whatever, wherever, and whenever is is and that is is ?


----------



## Stardust (Sep 4, 2010)

story hour


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 5, 2010)

hour Glass.......


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 5, 2010)

glass shards


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 5, 2010)

shards found


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 5, 2010)

found nothing[]


----------



## woody (Sep 5, 2010)

nothing matters[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 5, 2010)

matters most


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 6, 2010)

Most considerate.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 6, 2010)

considerate driver


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Driver training


----------



## Raider2152 (Sep 7, 2010)

training bra


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 7, 2010)

bra strap


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Strap side


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 7, 2010)

Side winder.


----------



## huffysback (Sep 7, 2010)

winder knob


----------



## digdug (Sep 7, 2010)

knob face


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2010)

face jug


----------



## huffysback (Sep 7, 2010)

jug band


----------



## peejrey (Sep 7, 2010)

this one should be easy.....[]
 band X
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 7, 2010)

X-Factor


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 7, 2010)

Fact or Fiction


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 7, 2010)

Fiction writer.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 8, 2010)

writer (s) block


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 8, 2010)

block pile


----------



## digdug (Sep 8, 2010)

pile driver


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2010)

driver ed


----------



## towhead (Sep 8, 2010)

(special)  ed teacher


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2010)

Teacher(s) pet.


----------



## towhead (Sep 8, 2010)

pet rock


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 8, 2010)

rock candy


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 8, 2010)

candy jar


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2010)

Jar doctor.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 8, 2010)

Doctor Spock


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 8, 2010)

Woah, a few seconds off!

 Spock block?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 8, 2010)

The act of interrupting a male friend's "game" by an egregious demonstration of nerd-specific knowledge. The act of punching holes in someone's argument or idea by way of pointing out how illogical it is.
 I wanted to become an actor, but my father spockblocked me.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2010)

spockblocked what?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2010)

What gives?


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2010)

gives pennies


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2010)

Pennies saved.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2010)

saved two


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2010)

Two pence.


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2010)

PENCE SENSE


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2010)

sense something


----------



## towhead (Sep 9, 2010)

something blue     (something old, something new, something borrowed something blue!)


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 9, 2010)

Blue mood


----------



## woody (Sep 9, 2010)

mood swing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2010)

Swing shift.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2010)

shift gears


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 9, 2010)

gears mesh


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2010)

Mesh stockings.[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 9, 2010)

stockings stuffers


----------



## logueb (Sep 10, 2010)

stuffers contents


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 10, 2010)

Contents intact.


----------



## logueb (Sep 10, 2010)

intact bitters


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 10, 2010)

bitters n' lemon


----------



## towhead (Sep 10, 2010)

lemon pepper


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 10, 2010)

pepper spray[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2010)

spray bugs


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 10, 2010)

Bugs Bunny.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 10, 2010)

Bunny Rabbit.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2010)

season (ing) salt


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2010)

salt shaker


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2010)

shaker furniture


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2010)

furniture repair


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 10, 2010)

repair shop [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2010)

shop vac


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2010)

vac shack


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2010)

OLD ONE FROM BACK WHEN PEOPLE DID NOT WANT TO GET MARRIED THEY WOULD "SHACK UP"...HAD AN UNCLE THAT INTRODUCED A GUY AS HIS SHACKER UPPER..INSTEAD OF SON IN LAW!!


 SO....SHACK UP


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2010)

Up town.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 11, 2010)

town dump[8D]


----------



## towhead (Sep 11, 2010)

dump site  or is it sight?


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 11, 2010)

It's site in your context...but...

 sight unseen


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2010)

unseen expression


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 11, 2010)

expression lacking[&o]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2010)

Lacking bottles...


----------



## towhead (Sep 11, 2010)

(antique) bottles . net !!    (Did someone already do that one?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2010)

Net float.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 11, 2010)

Float plane


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2010)

Plane Jane


----------



## towhead (Sep 11, 2010)

Jane Doe


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 11, 2010)

Doe tag!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2010)

tag number


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2010)

Number One


----------



## Dabeel (Sep 12, 2010)

One Up! ( as in I just one-upped Rick!)


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2010)

UP YOURS


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL  if we wanna play that way (all in fun of course)

 Yours sucks


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sucks air


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2010)

air raid


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2010)

raid frig


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2010)

you mean "raid frig" like this?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 13, 2010)

Fridge mover


----------



## towhead (Sep 13, 2010)

mover van


----------



## woody (Sep 13, 2010)

van vliet


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 13, 2010)

vliet what?


----------



## towhead (Sep 13, 2010)

You playin' hard ball Woody!  -Julie[8|]

 (Van) Vliet Lake  !!!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 13, 2010)

Lake Clementine

 (just outside of Auburn, CA.)


----------



## digdug (Sep 14, 2010)

Clementine Park


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2010)

park dump


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 14, 2010)

Dump find.


----------



## towhead (Sep 14, 2010)

find time


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 14, 2010)

Time travel


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 14, 2010)

travel bottle


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2010)

bottle dig


----------



## towhead (Sep 14, 2010)

dig sheet


----------



## woody (Sep 14, 2010)

sheet music


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 14, 2010)

music department


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 14, 2010)

department meeting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 14, 2010)

Meeting hall.


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 14, 2010)

hall tree


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tree warden


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 15, 2010)

Warden office


----------



## towhead (Sep 15, 2010)

office door


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2010)

door glass


----------



## towhead (Sep 15, 2010)

glass house


----------



## woody (Sep 15, 2010)

house call


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 15, 2010)

call back


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2010)

back digging !!!!!!


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 15, 2010)

digging adventure


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2010)

adventure film


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 15, 2010)

Film strip.


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2010)

strip bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 15, 2010)

Bottle mold.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 16, 2010)

mold killer


----------



## towhead (Sep 16, 2010)

killer bee


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd say Bee Skep but that is _way_ too easy to follow... []


*Bee Sting*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 16, 2010)

Sting ray.


----------



## towhead (Sep 16, 2010)

ray fish


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 16, 2010)

Fish bitters.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2010)

bitter sweet


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweeeet Jesus!!


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 16, 2010)

Jesus Freak


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2010)

freak show


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 16, 2010)

Show time


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2010)

time limit


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 16, 2010)

Limit taxs.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 16, 2010)

taxes collected


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2010)

collected dust


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 16, 2010)

Dust bin.


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2010)

bin digging[][]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 17, 2010)

Digging alone


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2010)

ALONE AGAIN[NATURALLY]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 17, 2010)

again daddy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 17, 2010)

Daddy longlegs.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 17, 2010)

WINNER WINNER WHATS FOR DINNER!!!!  I mean.. come ON!!! That's the one, right there: LONGLEGS.. []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2010)

Legs Diamond


----------



## peejrey (Sep 17, 2010)

Diamond Rio


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 17, 2010)

(oops, I mutated it)


----------



## Dugout (Sep 17, 2010)

Rio Grande


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2010)

Grande tamale.


----------



## peejrey (Sep 18, 2010)

tamale ghana[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 18, 2010)

Ghana flag[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 18, 2010)

Flag burner!!![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2010)

Burner pilot.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2010)

pilot light


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 18, 2010)

light show[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2010)

show me


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2010)

too hot


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 18, 2010)

Hot babe[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ruth Ginsberg.

 (Let's see the next guy come up with something NOW! Haha.)


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 18, 2010)

(...yeah, you'd think, eh?? Just watch what happens next....)


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ginsburg quotes.   (hows that)??


----------



## Dugout (Sep 19, 2010)

quotes written


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 19, 2010)

(I notice that some people post replies with pictures. These are the best replies on this endless string of meaningless posts. I propose that -where possible- people put up a picture of their two word reply. It's more challenging - and maybe more interesting??? Just a suggestion).


----------



## Dugout (Sep 19, 2010)

Well Bob, where's your picture?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 19, 2010)

(Here goes . . . )

 Written Green


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 19, 2010)

green glass


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 19, 2010)

glass elephant
 (Thanks to our very own Tony for the picture)


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 19, 2010)

elephant jar


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jar head.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 19, 2010)

head down


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2010)

Down east.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 19, 2010)

east coast


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

coast guard


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 19, 2010)

Guard Rail


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 19, 2010)

Rail yard[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2010)

Yard stick....


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2010)

stick man


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2010)

Man door.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 20, 2010)

Man Hole

 I left the cover on for safety.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hole dug.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 20, 2010)

dug out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 20, 2010)

Out west.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ward  six


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 21, 2010)

six sigma


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2010)

sigma bond
 [/align] [/align]


 



[/align]_Ïƒ bond_ between two atoms : localisation of electron density.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]Electron atomic and molecular orbitals, showing among others the sigma bond of two s-orbitals and a sigma bond of two p-orbitals[/align][/align][/align]


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 21, 2010)

Bond James Bond


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 21, 2010)

Opps Pic....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2010)

Bond Lake.


----------



## grime5 (Sep 22, 2010)

i could end this game with this word.there is a lake acl bottle but i cant spell it.had about 20 letters in it.so ill continue with lake view.later greg


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2010)

view history


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 22, 2010)

History buff!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 22, 2010)

Buff physique


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2010)

physique shampoo


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 22, 2010)

shampoo ingredients[8|]


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2010)

ingredient(s) jar


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2010)

Jar doctor.


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2010)

doctor hook  (& the Medicine Show)  Whoops, there I go showing my age again!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hook up..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2010)

Up river...


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 22, 2010)

river rapids


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2010)

rapids running


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2010)

shoe lace


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2010)

Lace doily.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2010)

doily pattern


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 23, 2010)

Pattern works.  (As in "Bottling works, etc.)


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 23, 2010)

Work's over


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 23, 2010)

Over paid


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 23, 2010)

paid vacation!


----------



## digdug (Sep 23, 2010)

vacation rental


----------



## towhead (Sep 23, 2010)

rental car


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 23, 2010)

Car wash


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2010)

wash day


----------



## towhead (Sep 23, 2010)

day dream


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 23, 2010)

dream weaver

 (I'm showing my age with that one...)


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2010)

WEAVER STANCE [FOR THE GUN LOVER IN YOU]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 23, 2010)

Stance taken.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 23, 2010)

taken apart[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 23, 2010)

Apart from.


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 23, 2010)

from nj


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 23, 2010)

NJ. Nets


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2010)

Society


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2010)

...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 24, 2010)

Garlic bread


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 24, 2010)

bread winner[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 24, 2010)

winner's circle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2010)

Circle arrow. (coke)


----------



## towhead (Sep 24, 2010)

arrowhead


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 24, 2010)

head shop


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 24, 2010)

shop keeper


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2010)

Keeper (of a) bottle.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bottle auction


----------



## Dugout (Sep 25, 2010)

auction item


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

Item auctioned.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 25, 2010)

Auctioned off!


----------



## towhead (Sep 25, 2010)

off guard


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 25, 2010)

guard rail


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

Rail head.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2010)

...


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 25, 2010)

Lice removal[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

[:'(]Ewww!  (head lice?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

*


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2010)

Ever had 'em? It's not so bad.. just shave yourself shiny bald and paste your scalp with a mixture of turpentine and vaseline.. no biggy..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

oops,...sorry Fred,..didn't see you posting there...[]


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 26, 2010)

A little diddy I head a long time ago on Sat night live  .Crabs and lice are not so nice and nits are really stupid so try the cure that will get you back to cupid ,stupid. Pyranate A2000


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 26, 2010)

Removal required


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 26, 2010)

required reading


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2010)

reading assignment


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 27, 2010)

Assignment accomplished.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2010)

accomplished musician


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 27, 2010)

Musician career


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 27, 2010)

career digger[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2010)

Digger McDuffs.


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 27, 2010)

McDuffs Tavern   (Potsdam, NY)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 27, 2010)

tavern keeper


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 28, 2010)

keeper bottle[8|]


----------



## towhead (Sep 28, 2010)

bottle rocket


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 28, 2010)

rocket science


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 28, 2010)

science lab


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lab technician


----------



## towhead (Sep 28, 2010)

technician support


----------



## Stardust (Sep 28, 2010)

support hose


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 28, 2010)

hose hookup


----------



## peejrey (Sep 28, 2010)

Hookup tonight?[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 29, 2010)

Tonight's Forecast:


 Dark! [&:]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 29, 2010)

Forcast predicted


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 29, 2010)

predicted snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 29, 2010)

Snow sucks


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2010)

SURF MAN REALLY DON'T KNOW THE TWO WORDS FROM THE PICTURE...I KNOW IT IS A DEVISE THAT SUCKS SOMETHING   MUCUS?...SORRY I AM A IDIOT...BUT I AM OLD ENOUGH TO KNOW IT AIN'T GOING AWAY...SO I WILL GO WITH THE TWO WORDS BEFORE YOUR PIC...........SUCKS EGGS


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 30, 2010)

Eggs please[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 30, 2010)

please everyone


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone smile.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2010)

Smile beautiful!!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 1, 2010)

Some of the pix are losing me...I'm guessing beautiful woman?
 So with that guess...

 woman's lib


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2010)

Liberation support


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 1, 2010)

support others[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)

others


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2010)

Others involved


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2010)

involved others (smothers brothers)[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)

Brothers Johnson Pottery


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2010)

"Twin Peaks"


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## ncbred (Oct 1, 2010)

Candid Camera


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 2, 2010)

camera obscura


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 2, 2010)

Obscura Photography


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2010)

Kodak polaroid.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2010)

Joe, somewhere Edwin Land is spinning...


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 2, 2010)

film director


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 2, 2010)

Director debut


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 2, 2010)

debut finished []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 2, 2010)

Finshed product.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 3, 2010)

product recall


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Recall announced


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 3, 2010)

Recall cars.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 3, 2010)

oops, sorry Tom, computer's slow this morning..[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 3, 2010)

Announced winner[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 4, 2010)

Winner crowned


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 4, 2010)

Crowned King!


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 4, 2010)

king cola


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2010)

Cola NUT[8D]


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 4, 2010)

NUT cracker


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 4, 2010)

cracker box


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 4, 2010)

Office gossip[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2010)

gossip spreads


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

Nead the s ehh, Spreads butter


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 5, 2010)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2010)

SORRY I HAVE A HARD TIME WHEN ONLY PICURES ARE SHOWN...I GUESS ONE IS BUTTER CROCK...THEN JOE'S IS CROCK CHURN? THEN THE LAST IS ...I KNOW IT IS A BUTTER MOLD AND ONE WITH A COW ON IT BUT...WHA???COW CRAP" WOOD CHUCK? CRAP MOLD? GEEZ I DON'T KNOW ...


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2010)

butter churn [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2010)

It went from spreads butter to butter dish (maybe bowl) to butter churn to butter press to stump back to butter churn.
 Does that mean game over?


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2010)

I went with butter churn to keep it going-----the pictures are to confusing . I think the intent of the game was a Two Word Game--------Makes no never mind to me----how ever folks want to play it is OK with me[sm=rolleyes.gif].--------


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2010)

> Two Word Game-


 That's what I was hoping, words trump pics.
 Hey we can start over. churn butter


----------



## Stardust (Oct 5, 2010)

churn rate


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2010)

rate inflated


----------



## Stardust (Oct 5, 2010)

inflated ego


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 5, 2010)

I wanted to keep the game as simple as possible, otherwise people won`t play).If you see a picture and it`s confusing, just go back until a post makes sense. Pictures are fine, but maybe the phrase with it would help.Unless it says it within the picture.I don`t want people not to play because they think they need to post a picture.Keep it simple. []                                  INFLATED TIRE


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry BH, but 'inflated' was just used....hafta hop over ya. [&:]
 ego maniac


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2010)

maniac driver


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 5, 2010)

Driver Education Or Driver Ed. Your choice..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2010)

Choice cuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry, Tom, and others, if I've injected an anarchic element with the photos. Please consider them visual non sequiturs, or simply bypass them. This game is harder than it looks...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 5, 2010)

Cut glass.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2010)

Glass shoe[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2010)

Shoe in... []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 5, 2010)

In deep.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2010)

deep down


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 6, 2010)

down stream


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 6, 2010)

Stream crossing.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 6, 2010)

crossing sign


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 6, 2010)

sign language


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 6, 2010)

language dictionary


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2010)

Dictionary burning


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 6, 2010)

Burning bottles NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

Burning man. (Nevada desert celebration)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

oops, Brandon gets it by a nose....[](cool pic)


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 6, 2010)

What's even worse- they're milk bottles!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 6, 2010)

Man made[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

Made here.  (USA)[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2010)

[][]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 6, 2010)

here alas!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2010)

Alastair Cook


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 7, 2010)

cook dinner


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dinner table


----------



## Dugout (Oct 7, 2010)

table tennis


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 7, 2010)

tennis racket


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 7, 2010)

racket club


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2010)

Soda fountain


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 8, 2010)

Fountain flowing


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 8, 2010)

Flowing well


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 8, 2010)

well water


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2010)

Water bottle


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 8, 2010)

bottle club


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2010)

CLUB SANDWICH


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2010)

Sandwich spread!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2010)

Spread out!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 8, 2010)

OUT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 9, 2010)

Open pit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 9, 2010)

Pit diggers.[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 9, 2010)

diggers tools


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 10, 2010)

Tools help[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 10, 2010)

Help WANTED!!!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 10, 2010)

wanted criminal


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 10, 2010)

Criminal minds[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2010)

Minds manners


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2010)

Manners lacking.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2010)

Lacking... nuff said...


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 11, 2010)

Lacking votes[sm=tongue.gif]!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Votes out.

    (Good one Fred) []


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 11, 2010)

Out bid[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2010)

bid sniping


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 11, 2010)

sniping marks


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 11, 2010)

marks men


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Brandons Bottles
> 
> marks men


 what the heck is a marks men ????????[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Men working.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2010)

men sweat


----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry Joe    you beat me to it. But mine is better!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Shirt button.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2010)

button hole


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Hole punch.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2010)

.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Bowl often.[]


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 11, 2010)

often wrong[:-]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wrong number


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2010)

NUMBER THREE


----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2010)

three marbles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Marble (s)ink.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 11, 2010)

Ink well!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2010)

well  end...ow..ed...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Owed money.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2010)

endowed chair


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Chair rail.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2010)

Rail Road


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2010)

perdition sign


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2010)

Sign crew.


----------



## Ay See Ell (Oct 12, 2010)

Crew chief


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 12, 2010)

Chief Engineer..


----------



## huffysback (Oct 12, 2010)

Engineer Hat


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2010)

Hat off[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2010)

Off digging.[]


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

Digging Dips


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 12, 2010)

dips chip


----------



## Ay See Ell (Oct 12, 2010)

Chip Foose


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2010)

FOOSE WHEELS


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

Wheels Squeals


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2010)

Squeals loud [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2010)

Loud music.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2010)

Music sooth's [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2010)

Soothes itching...[8D]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 13, 2010)

Itching fit....


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 13, 2010)

fit man


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2010)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2010)

Overboard Matey!!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2010)

Matey Bubble


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2010)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2010)

up thumb


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 14, 2010)

Thumb pain.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Pain reliever [8|]


----------



## Ay See Ell (Oct 14, 2010)

Reliever medicine


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Medicine Bag[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 14, 2010)

Bag balm.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Balm  Stinks [:-]


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2010)

STINKS BAD


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bad Egg...


----------



## nydigger (Oct 14, 2010)

Egg whites


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Egg  head[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 14, 2010)

head banger


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 14, 2010)

banger sausage


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sausage sub...[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Sub----Zero[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2010)

tolerance level


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Tolerance Definition [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2010)

Level definition


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2010)

level headed. not me


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

Definition  forthcoming []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2010)

Forthcoming silliness


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 15, 2010)

Silliness prevails ![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 15, 2010)

Prevail upon


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 15, 2010)

Upon entering


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 15, 2010)

Entering pit.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2010)

pit bull


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2010)

bull pucky


----------



## towhead (Oct 15, 2010)

Pucky (the) whale


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 15, 2010)

whale blubber


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2010)

BLUBBER OIL


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 15, 2010)

oil spill


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2010)

"SPILL THAT WINE AND TAKE THAT GIRL" JUST KIDDING..JUST WHAT CAME TO MY LITTLE BITTY BRAIN...


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2010)

SPILL CONTROL


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2010)

Control panel


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 15, 2010)

Panel searches


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2010)

searches pockets


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 15, 2010)

pockets (of) pontils.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 15, 2010)

Pontils found[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 15, 2010)

Found privy.[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2010)

privy occupied


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)

privy bounty


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 15, 2010)

bounty hunter (metal detector)


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2010)

oops, goofed


----------



## nydigger (Oct 15, 2010)

goofed up


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2010)

up there


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 16, 2010)

There There.......


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2010)

There goes []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2010)

Goes Down!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 16, 2010)

Down Periscope..


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 16, 2010)

Periscope stuck


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2010)

Stuck  working []


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2010)

working children


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2010)

Children digging.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2010)

Digging soon![8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 16, 2010)

soon enough


----------



## nydigger (Oct 17, 2010)

enough already


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 17, 2010)

Already dug.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 17, 2010)

Dug out.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 17, 2010)

out house


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 17, 2010)

house fly


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 17, 2010)

Fly trap


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 17, 2010)

trap door


----------



## Stardust (Oct 17, 2010)

door jam


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 17, 2010)

Jam spread[&:]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 17, 2010)

spread sheet


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheet music.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 18, 2010)

Music man !


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 18, 2010)

man cave


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 18, 2010)

Cave  Woman [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## towhead (Oct 18, 2010)

Woman tonight  (Name of an old 70's-80's song)


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 18, 2010)

tonight show


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 18, 2010)

Show time []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2010)

TIME TRAVEL (19th century) []


----------



## Stardust (Oct 18, 2010)

Travel Agent []


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 18, 2010)

Agent Orange[][][&o]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2010)

Orange peel.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2010)

Peel, Emma


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Emma Watson-----(actress)


----------



## towhead (Oct 19, 2010)

Watson-Brown    (foundation)


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Brown Sugar []


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 19, 2010)

sugar substitute


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2010)

Substitute teacher.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Teacher teaches [8|]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 19, 2010)

teaches yoga


----------



## towhead (Oct 19, 2010)

yoga class


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Class act[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 19, 2010)

act mouthwash


----------



## towhead (Oct 19, 2010)

mouthwash pump


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 19, 2010)

Mouthwash works[:'(][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2010)

Mouthwash please







 Opps to late  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Mouthwash works[:'(][]


 

 WORKS! PIZZA


----------



## glass man (Oct 19, 2010)

PLEASE OFFICER???


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2010)

Officer (&) gentleman.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2010)

Gentlemen Farmer [&:]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 20, 2010)

farmer john


----------



## towhead (Oct 20, 2010)

John boy


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2010)

Boy George [:'(]


----------



## woody (Oct 20, 2010)

george michael


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 20, 2010)

michael jordan


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2010)

Jordan boots


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 20, 2010)

Boots Randolph


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2010)

Randolph home.


----------



## towhead (Oct 20, 2010)

home work


----------



## woody (Oct 20, 2010)

work dog


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2010)

DOG DAY


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 20, 2010)

day labor


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2010)

Labor camp. (former job)[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Camp fire.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2010)

fire engine


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2010)

Engine stalled[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 21, 2010)

stalled progress


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2010)

progress report


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 21, 2010)

report scams


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2010)

scam(s) watch


----------



## woody (Oct 21, 2010)

watch fob


----------



## towhead (Oct 21, 2010)

fob chain


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 21, 2010)

Chain letter.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 21, 2010)

letter format


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2010)

format word


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2010)

Word spoken.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2010)

spoken softly


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 22, 2010)

Softly raining.


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2010)

RAINING MEN  [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2010)

Mennen Afta


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2010)

Afta!-----You[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2010)

you sure?


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2010)

Afta  Shave ?[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2010)

Shaved Ice


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2010)

Ice, ice, baby!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 22, 2010)

Baby meds.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 22, 2010)

meds. bottles


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 22, 2010)

bottles broken[][]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2010)

bottles dancing


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dancing girl[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2010)

Boys  Club[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 22, 2010)

Club soda.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 22, 2010)

Soda fountain[&:]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 23, 2010)

Fountain drink..


----------



## Stardust (Oct 23, 2010)

drink beer


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 23, 2010)

Beer  barrel !


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 23, 2010)

Barrel Rollers


----------



## Stardust (Oct 23, 2010)

they are back in style...
 hair rollers


----------



## Stardust (Oct 23, 2010)

I did that wrong sorry. I was so excited that I had a pic. Brain Fog.  []  jump


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2010)

rollers greased


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2010)

"Greased palm."


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 23, 2010)

Palm reader.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2010)

reader board






 "Medea, The vodka maker has decided to wrap its spirits inside of bottles that boast programmable LED displays. A customizable moving LED reader board on every vodka bottle. The bottle can be programmed to hold six messages of the drinker's choice, up to 255 characters each, such as "Show us your boobs," "The liver is evil and must be punished," and even "You looked hotter last night." The messages scroll across the bottle one at a time so your vodka-addled brain can keep track. It's a neat gimmick no doubt." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2010)

board bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2010)

BOTTLE JUNKIE!!
 What happens when I don't dig for a while


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 24, 2010)

Junkie needle


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 24, 2010)

Needle valve


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2010)

valve stem


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2010)

Stem Cell


----------



## Stardust (Oct 24, 2010)

cell phone


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2010)

PHONE RECORDING


----------



## Wangan (Oct 24, 2010)

Recording Studio


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2010)

studio executive


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2010)

Executive suite.


----------



## Wangan (Oct 25, 2010)

Suite de danses[8|][:-][][8D][&:][] have fun addin to that!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 25, 2010)

First I had to google it to see if I knew what it was.

 danses alot


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 25, 2010)

Lot corner


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2010)

CORNER POCKET


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2010)

Pocket Ball [8D][8D]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2010)

Ball game


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 26, 2010)

game clock


----------



## towhead (Oct 26, 2010)

clock hand


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2010)

Hand held


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 26, 2010)

Held Hostage


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2010)

Hostage  negotiator


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2010)

negotiator personality


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 26, 2010)

personality conflict


----------



## towhead (Oct 26, 2010)

conflict jacket


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2010)

patches pants


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2010)

Pants  pocket


----------



## peejrey (Oct 26, 2010)

pants seam


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2010)

Seam types[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 27, 2010)

types notes


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2010)

Notes  taken !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2010)

Taken away.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 27, 2010)

away wego, nope
 away togo, no
 away mosquito?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2010)

Mosquito welt


----------



## Stardust (Oct 27, 2010)

welt treatment


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2010)

treatment center


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2010)

Center bolt.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2010)

bolt ons


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 28, 2010)

On Target.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2010)

Target  Shooting


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 28, 2010)

shooting star


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2010)

Star  Singer


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2010)

Singer Manufacturing


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2010)

Manufacturing  plant


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plant something


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 29, 2010)

Something better

 (than this)



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W


----------



## Wangan (Oct 29, 2010)

Better bottle


----------



## glass man (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW SO MANY CHOICES ON THIS ONE!!  BOTTLE FEVER


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2010)

Fever Tree


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2010)

Tree  Huger [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2010)

Hugger mugger.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 29, 2010)

What's that?[]  

 mugger caught


----------



## Dugout (Oct 30, 2010)

caught mouse


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2010)

Mouse house.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2010)

House cat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> What's that?[]Â
> 
> mugger caught


 

 Someone that mugs a tree hugger...


----------



## Wangan (Oct 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Hugger mugger.[]


 Joe,I think you just invented a new catch phrase for up here in Maine.[]


 cat nip


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 30, 2010)

Nip--tuck[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 30, 2010)

tuck -n- roll


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 30, 2010)

Roll dog!


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2010)

dog house


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 30, 2010)

[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif] House  work[:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:-][&o]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 30, 2010)

work hard


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2010)

hard day


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2010)

Roll OVER


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 30, 2010)

Over Priced...


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2010)

worldsmost annoyingpost.......LOL


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2010)

LoL Cats. (a funny web site)


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

cat's pajamas


----------



## nydigger (Oct 31, 2010)

pajamas off


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2010)

OFF ON


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 31, 2010)

On   target[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2010)

Target practice.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

practice shot


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

shot gun


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Gunn, Peter

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcflCzZlLcQ


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

Peter Pan


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 31, 2010)

Pan - creatic (heh! heh!) [It's sneaky, but what the hell, it's Halloween!]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 31, 2010)

Creatic  nausea[][]       can be spelled  with a   ( K )  also------


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

nausea cure


----------



## Dugout (Nov 1, 2010)

cure ailment


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 1, 2010)

Ailment  cure


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 1, 2010)

cure for...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2010)

For Ever


----------



## peejrey (Nov 1, 2010)

Ever go?[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 1, 2010)

Go  digging!--------(a  privy)[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 1, 2010)

digging down


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 1, 2010)

Down size


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2010)

size matters


----------



## towhead (Nov 2, 2010)

matters (of the) heart


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 2, 2010)

Heart  yearning


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 2, 2010)

yearning employment []


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2010)

EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 2, 2010)

Sort of... got a phone interview at 2:30 []

 Opportunities pending


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2010)

Good for you, Poison_Us.  Good luck!  

 pending patent


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 2, 2010)

Patent  idea[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 2, 2010)

2nd interview set at 3pm on site. []

 idea presented


----------



## towhead (Nov 2, 2010)

presented by


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2010)

by product


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 2, 2010)

Product  recall


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2010)

Recall date


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2010)

date planned


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2010)

Planned outing.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 3, 2010)

outing scheduled


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 3, 2010)

Scheduled  dig !


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2010)

dig carefully


----------



## towhead (Nov 3, 2010)

carefully review


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 3, 2010)

review options


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2010)

options left


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 3, 2010)

left turn


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 3, 2010)

turn  around


----------



## towhead (Nov 3, 2010)

around about


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 3, 2010)

About time.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2010)

time zones


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2010)

Zones OUT!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 3, 2010)

out sick


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2010)

sick glass


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2010)

glass blower


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2010)

Blower motor.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2010)

motor oil


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2010)

Oil jack.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2010)

jack rabbit


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2010)

Rabbit fur.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2010)

fur coat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2010)

Coat rack.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 4, 2010)

rack brain


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 4, 2010)

Brain Freeze..


----------



## nydigger (Nov 4, 2010)

freeze frame


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 4, 2010)

frame  (of) mind


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 4, 2010)

mind gone


----------



## Wangan (Nov 4, 2010)

gone fishin`


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 4, 2010)

Fishin' hole.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 4, 2010)

hole stinks-------------(privy)[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 4, 2010)

stinks bad


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bad Company


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 4, 2010)

Company B


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 4, 2010)

B list


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2010)

List Maker


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 4, 2010)

maker's mark


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2010)

Mark Twain


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Twain book


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2010)

book  signing


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 5, 2010)

signing cast


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

Cast Iron


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2010)

Iron  gate


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 5, 2010)

gate locked!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 5, 2010)

locked out


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2010)

out last


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2010)

last one


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2010)

one more


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2010)

More better.....


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2010)

better yet


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2010)

Yet necessary.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2010)

necessary truth


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2010)

Truth or consequences.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 6, 2010)

Consequences Creed


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 6, 2010)

Creed  music


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

music man


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 6, 2010)

man cave


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 6, 2010)

cave dwelling[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

dwelling entrance


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

Entrance hole 







 P.S. these are tattoos.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

LoL,..I'm glad you clarified those tattoo's Tim,...I thought maybe opening day got out of hand there![]

   Hole digging.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

digging dirt


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 6, 2010)

dirt pile


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

pile up


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 6, 2010)

up chuck  [:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 6, 2010)

*


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

(here is the closest thing I can come up with)
 connoisseur of wine


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 6, 2010)

Wine  Tasting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

Tasting dirt.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

dirt washed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

Washed clean.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

clean bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

Bottle fun.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 6, 2010)

fun memories


----------



## nydigger (Nov 7, 2010)

memories lost


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 7, 2010)

lost  civilizations[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2010)

civilizations grow


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 7, 2010)

grow up

 (NEVER!)


----------



## Dugout (Nov 7, 2010)

up above


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2010)

Above (&) beyond.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 7, 2010)

Beyond  belief


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2010)

We have another winner here.. BELIEF.. can not be followed in a two word phrase!! Nice one, Fred!! Let the game go on now..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2010)

Belief lives.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We have another winner here.. BELIEF.. can not be followed in a two word phrase!! Nice one, Fred!! Let the game go on now..


  With Father Johns belief questionable, he gave up the priesthood.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lives alone.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 8, 2010)

alone inside


----------



## towhead (Nov 8, 2010)

inside out


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 8, 2010)

Out Standing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2010)

standing ovation


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2010)

Ovation given.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2010)

(Oh .... I thought that would have been harder than that.)

 given up


----------



## towhead (Nov 8, 2010)

up beat


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 8, 2010)

beat drum


----------



## Dugout (Nov 8, 2010)

drum roll


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2010)

roll over


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 8, 2010)

over kill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2010)

Kill Bill.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2010)

BILL CLINTON


----------



## towhead (Nov 9, 2010)

Clinton engine


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 9, 2010)

Engine knock


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2010)

knock up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2010)

Up island.


----------



## towhead (Nov 9, 2010)

Island girl


----------



## Stardust (Nov 9, 2010)

girl toy


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 9, 2010)

Toy  giraffe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2010)

Giraffe med. (Tosiline)


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 9, 2010)

giraffe fight!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2010)

fighter group


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 9, 2010)

Fight club


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 9, 2010)

club hopping


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2010)

Hopping mad.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2010)

Mad Magazine


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 10, 2010)

Magazine rack


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2010)

Magazine Story

 "The Mystery Tavern"


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 10, 2010)

Tavern regulars


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 10, 2010)

Regulars only...


----------



## Stardust (Nov 10, 2010)

only you []


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2010)

you creep


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2010)

Creep out....[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2010)

out running


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 11, 2010)

running naked


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 11, 2010)

Naked truth.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2010)

Truth defined[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Defined rules..


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 11, 2010)

rules defined


----------



## Wangan (Nov 11, 2010)

Defined lines


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2010)

lines memorized


----------



## glass man (Nov 11, 2010)

MEMORIZED ALPHABET


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 11, 2010)

alphabet soup


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 11, 2010)

Soup's on![]


----------



## tracyk859 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the post. 
 Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


 __________________
Watch Unstoppable Online Free


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2010)

forum spam


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2010)

(let's us go with)    on going


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2010)

Going  strong


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2010)

strong arm


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 11, 2010)

Arm & hammer.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 11, 2010)

hammer toe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2010)

Arm pit


----------



## nydigger (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow thats a concentration killer.....

 Pit Digger


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Arm pit


 [8|][:-]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2010)

Diggerjeff Administrator


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2010)

Administrator job.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 12, 2010)

Job  announcement !


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 12, 2010)

Announcement made...      Rick.. There are some on here who probably love that photo(think its real sexy), but not me.....[:'(] LOL Shes got more hair than me....[]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 12, 2010)

Made  popcorn


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2010)

popcorn popper


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2010)

popper toy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2010)

*


----------



## towhead (Nov 12, 2010)

Geez Rick!  Where do you get the pictures?!!  Arm pit??!![]

 Anyway, Story book


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Geez Rick!Â  Where do you get the pictures?!!Â  Arm pit??!![]
> 
> Anyway, Story book


 
 Hahahah !!  I go where my mind takes me. [8D]

 Book umdanO


----------



## towhead (Nov 12, 2010)

!             -Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2010)

Okay Julie...

   Exclamation point.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 13, 2010)

Point Break


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2010)

Breaker Morant


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 13, 2010)

Morant  Bay           (  Jamaica  )


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2010)

Bay leaf


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 13, 2010)

Leaf blower


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2010)

Blower Truck


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2010)

Truck Driver


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 13, 2010)

Driver Education


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2010)

Education vacation.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 13, 2010)

Vacation time


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2010)

time spent


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2010)

Spent Shells


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2010)

shells...pasta


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2010)

pasta salad


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2010)

salad greens


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 13, 2010)

Green back


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2010)

back ache


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 13, 2010)

Ache  cure


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 13, 2010)

cURE aLL


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2010)

Pillsbury Doughboy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 14, 2010)

Doughboy helmet. (WW1)


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 14, 2010)

helmet strap...........


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 14, 2010)

strap-on [8D]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 14, 2010)

On Target    (sorry Rick)[]





 [/quote]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 14, 2010)

Target  Stores[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 14, 2010)

Stores Closing....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2010)

Closing Time!


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 14, 2010)

Time  Warp[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 14, 2010)

Warp drive.[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 14, 2010)

drive home


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 14, 2010)

Home run.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 14, 2010)

run along


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2010)

Along came...


----------



## Dugout (Nov 14, 2010)

came upon


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 14, 2010)

Upon opening.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2010)

Opening up.







 I think everyone should put up a pic to match their word's its more colorful and more fun. Use your imagination. 
  After a while just 2 words become almost robot like.[] Just a thought


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2010)

Upper Peninsula


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2010)

Peninsula Hotel.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 15, 2010)

hotel room


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

*


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 15, 2010)

Service Center

 ( I was considering placing a picture of the Mustang Ranch for this, but decided against it)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

Center Stage


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Center Stage


  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 15, 2010)

Stage  Coach


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

Coach Roach


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2010)

Coach light.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 15, 2010)

Light  Brigade


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

Brigade Quartermaster


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 15, 2010)

Quartermaster Patch


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

Patch Work "My other hobby" [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

work place


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

place kick


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

kick ball


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

ball jar


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

jar lid


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

(Do you think it is fun to play this all by myself?????????)


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2010)

at least noone can stump you.. I hope! []


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in cyb. At least I know your alive. Do you think something tragic happened to everybody else?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Thanks for chiming in cyb. At least I know your alive. Do you think something tragic happened to everybody else?


 
 Nothing happened to anyone,but if they sat here all day waiting for the "2 word game" to change words,then what will happen is they will get a tour of the funny farm [8D]

  LID OPENER


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2010)

Something tragic DID happen here.. when the rules of the game were ignored. I thought this would be fun, but how can you enjoy a stimulating cerebral contest when all this cheating is going on? I mean seriously, what's the point? Might as well be a one word game... [8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2010)

Did it ever occur to anyone that the "opener of" this thread is just plain insane!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2010)

Doesn't account for the rest of us.. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2010)

Last word was "of". Start again.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2010)

Of course


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 16, 2010)

Course layout.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 16, 2010)

layout plan


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 16, 2010)

plan ahead


----------



## glass man (Nov 17, 2010)

AHEAD MOTELS


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you calling me crazy??? Or insane??[&:]


> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Did it ever occur to anyone that the "opener of" this thread is just plain insane!!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 17, 2010)

The game would have ended last month.It`s not supposed to be a stumping game Charlie..It`s supposed to be the first thing that comes into your head.If you can`t come up with a phrase, start a new one.Why all the drama?I honestly think you just want the game to end ...???????


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Something tragic DID happen here.. when the rules of the game were ignored. I thought this would be fun, but how can you enjoy a stimulating cerebral contest when all this cheating is going on? I mean seriously, what's the point? Might as well be a one word game... [8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 17, 2010)

Motels Closed !!!!


----------



## grime5 (Nov 17, 2010)

closed captions


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 17, 2010)

captions omitted


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

Omitted information.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 18, 2010)

Information overload


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

overload cycle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2010)

cycle man


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 18, 2010)

man code


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 18, 2010)

Code broken..


----------



## towhead (Nov 18, 2010)

broken arm


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

arm twister


----------



## towhead (Nov 18, 2010)

twister valley


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

Valley girl.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

girly man


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

Man killer. (work)


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

killer bottle




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

bottle brush




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2010)

Bottle Brush


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 18, 2010)

brush head


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 18, 2010)

Head cheese


----------



## nydigger (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheese Wheel


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 18, 2010)

Wheel barrow






 ya, I know, it's a compound word... but I had to try and stump everyone..


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 18, 2010)

Barrow, AK


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

AK 47


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2010)

47 & counting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

Counting crows.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Counting crows.


 
 Not bad for a crow. [8D] You aren't related are ya Joe? lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2010)

Crows Feet


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2010)

feet stink


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

Stink bug.


----------



## grime5 (Nov 18, 2010)

stink bomb


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 18, 2010)

bug bomb


----------



## grime5 (Nov 18, 2010)

bomb squad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2010)

Squad Leader


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2010)

squad car


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 18, 2010)

Car  54 []---------TV----movie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

Car trouble.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> CarÂ  54Â []---------TV----movie


 

 "Car 54 where are you? []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

54 bottles.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2010)

bottles cleaned


----------



## Wangan (Nov 18, 2010)

cleaned out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 18, 2010)

out house.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 18, 2010)

House broken


----------



## Wangan (Nov 18, 2010)

Broken bottle


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 19, 2010)

bottle club


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 19, 2010)

Club  member


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2010)

member honored


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 19, 2010)

Honored guest.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2010)

(guessed wrong)
 guest room


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 19, 2010)

room (for) improvement


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> squad car


 

 Your word was (Leader) now see what you did,you put the whole game in a mind spinning,gut twisting brain pounding mess. []
   You have to go back and change your word or I[] wont sleep.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry about that Rick, But as I remember it You were typing Squad Leader the same time I was typing Squad Car. You just type faster than I do. And as Poison says "There is room for improvement" . I guess I'll have to learn to type faster. And besides, do you realize that I am 2 hours behind you guys in the real time. It's only 5:00 here! Give me some slack!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 19, 2010)

Slack jawed.[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2010)

jawed expression


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 20, 2010)

Expression revealed


----------



## glass man (Nov 20, 2010)

REVEALED MYSTERY


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 20, 2010)

Mystery theatre.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was only kiddin man you know me [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 20, 2010)

theatre schedule


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 22, 2010)

Schedule delayed..


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 22, 2010)

Delayed  Execution [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2010)

Execution solution.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 23, 2010)

solution proposed


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 23, 2010)

proposed  site


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 23, 2010)

sit link

 (it's an Active Directory thing for us IT people)


----------



## towhead (Nov 23, 2010)

linkletter  (ART LINKLETTER!)


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 23, 2010)

letter problems

 (what cowseatmaize is having with his superscript A. LOL)


----------



## nydigger (Nov 23, 2010)

problems abundant


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 24, 2010)

Abundant  life[]


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 24, 2010)

life sentence


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 24, 2010)

sentence interrupted


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 24, 2010)

Interrupted  dreams[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 24, 2010)

dreams crushed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2010)

Crushed Nuts


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nuts stripped


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2010)

Stripped gears.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 24, 2010)

gears turn


----------



## nydigger (Nov 25, 2010)

turn off


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2010)

off rocker [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2010)

Rocker  arm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2010)

ARM STRONG


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 25, 2010)

Strong man.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2010)

man odor


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2010)

Odor  eaters[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

Eaters Anonymous.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2010)

Anonymous  caller


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

Caller I.D.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 25, 2010)

I.D NUMBER


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2010)

number called


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 25, 2010)

Called  twice[]


----------



## Wangan (Nov 26, 2010)

Twice nice!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 26, 2010)

nice pair


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 26, 2010)

Pair found[8|]


----------



## Stardust (Nov 26, 2010)

found out


----------



## peejrey (Nov 26, 2010)

out crop


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2010)

Out back.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 26, 2010)

back brace


----------



## glass man (Nov 26, 2010)

BRACE YOURSELF


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yourself fitness


----------



## Stardust (Nov 26, 2010)

fitness club


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 26, 2010)

Club  soda


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 27, 2010)

soda jerk


----------



## Stardust (Nov 27, 2010)

jerk reaction


----------



## Wangan (Nov 28, 2010)

reaction,nuclear


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2010)

Nuclear Penguin


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 28, 2010)

penguin club


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2010)

Club  med


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 28, 2010)

Med Evac


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2010)

EVAC NOW!


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> reaction,nuclear


 

 THATS PURTY!!...THE LAST WORD WAS "NOW"


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2010)

Now--please![]


----------



## Wangan (Nov 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> THATS PURTY!!...THE LAST WORD WAS "NOW"


 
 I bet the last word WAS now, just before they pushed the button![]


 --please dig


----------



## peejrey (Nov 28, 2010)

dig dirt


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 28, 2010)

dirt cheap


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheap booze


----------



## Dugout (Nov 28, 2010)

booze bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2010)

bottle rocket


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocket  power[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 29, 2010)

Power on


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

on-star


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Star  struck[8D]


----------



## towhead (Nov 29, 2010)

struck out


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Out  bid!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 29, 2010)

bid opening


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2010)

Ihate thisgame


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 29, 2010)

opening game


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Game  on!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 29, 2010)

on demand


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Demand interface!!!![8D]


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2010)

INTERFACE SUCKING [][][]!!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 29, 2010)

sucking blood []


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Blood mobile


----------



## Wangan (Nov 29, 2010)

mobile phone


----------



## Stardust (Nov 29, 2010)

phone tag


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

tag sale!!!
 YAY!!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 29, 2010)

sale rack


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Rack holder


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2010)

Holder-n-friends


----------



## Stardust (Nov 29, 2010)

friends forever


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Forever  yours [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2010)

yours truly


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 30, 2010)

Truly, Madly, Deeply

 (sorry, had to use 3. do you know the artist? [])


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 30, 2010)

Deeply   Saddened[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2010)

SADDENED SNOOKERED!


----------



## peejrey (Nov 30, 2010)

hinge screw


----------



## Stardust (Nov 30, 2010)

screw up


----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2010)

up end


----------



## peejrey (Nov 30, 2010)

End Annihilation


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2010)

Annihilation generation.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 30, 2010)

generation gap


----------



## peejrey (Nov 30, 2010)

gap store


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 30, 2010)

store room


----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2010)

room service


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2010)

Service station.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 1, 2010)

Station  wagon[8|]


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 1, 2010)

Wagon Train


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2010)

TRAIN STATION


----------



## BillinMo (Dec 1, 2010)

Station identification


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 1, 2010)

Identification required


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 1, 2010)

Required  reading


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2010)

reading aloud


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2010)

ALOUD ROAR


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 2, 2010)

Roar Clothing

 http://www.roarusa.com/


----------



## Stardust (Dec 2, 2010)

clothing outlet


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2010)

OUTLET STORE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2010)

STORE OUTLET [8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

outlet socket


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

Socket  set


----------



## towhead (Dec 3, 2010)

set up


----------



## Stardust (Dec 3, 2010)

Up chuck [X(]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 3, 2010)

Chuck Berry


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

Berry  pie[8D]


----------



## towhead (Dec 3, 2010)

pie safe


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

safe ghost


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

Ghost  Hunters[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Stardust (Dec 3, 2010)

THIS is sooooo funny! I was just thinking," wonder if I could put the last word as a joke," and I haven't been around for hours. 
    []

 hunters gear


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 3, 2010)

Gear  box


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

Box-O-Rocks


----------



## Wangan (Dec 3, 2010)

Rocks Roll


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2010)

ROLL BUTTERED


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 4, 2010)

Buttered  bread[8|]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bread pudding


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 4, 2010)

pudding pie


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 4, 2010)

Pie  crust


----------



## Dugout (Dec 4, 2010)

crust burned


----------



## Stardust (Dec 4, 2010)

burned toast


----------



## glass man (Dec 4, 2010)

TOAST PEACE


----------



## Stardust (Dec 4, 2010)

PEACE MAKER ~ []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2010)

*


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

Faire game


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2010)

GAME ON!![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

On demand []


----------



## Stardust (Dec 4, 2010)

on antibotics


----------



## peejrey (Dec 5, 2010)

Antibiotic-X


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

X 15


----------



## peejrey (Dec 5, 2010)

15 
 wait, can it be a number?
 FINE!!!
 15, 16


----------



## towhead (Dec 6, 2010)

16 tons              (whadda ya get, another day older and....)


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 6, 2010)

tons heavy


----------



## towhead (Dec 6, 2010)

heavy heart


----------



## Wangan (Dec 6, 2010)

heart ache


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2010)

Ache  definition ![8|]


----------



## towhead (Dec 6, 2010)

definition essay


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

Essay database


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 6, 2010)

database corruption


----------



## glass man (Dec 7, 2010)

CORRUPTION EMPOWERS


----------



## towhead (Dec 7, 2010)

empowers fund        (Cleco)


----------



## Stardust (Dec 7, 2010)

fund raiser


----------



## towhead (Dec 7, 2010)

raiser back


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 7, 2010)

back fat


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2010)

Fat back


----------



## towhead (Dec 7, 2010)

back track


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 7, 2010)

Track  layed


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 7, 2010)

laid yesterday []


----------



## towhead (Dec 7, 2010)

yesterday....today....


----------



## Stardust (Dec 7, 2010)

Today Show


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 7, 2010)

Show   Time[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2010)

Time flies..


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 7, 2010)

Flies buzz


----------



## peejrey (Dec 7, 2010)

buzz kill


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 7, 2010)

kill bill


----------



## towhead (Dec 8, 2010)

bill spike


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2010)

Spike  TV


----------



## Wangan (Dec 8, 2010)

TV Land


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 8, 2010)

Land Bought


----------



## towhead (Dec 8, 2010)

bought out


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2010)

Out  shoveling [:'(]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 8, 2010)

shoveling snow

 (glad I don't have to do that anymore)


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2010)

Snow  snake!    ( Indian  Winter Sport )


----------



## peejrey (Dec 8, 2010)

snake bite


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2010)

Bite back!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2010)

Back bar


----------



## Lodzaglass (Dec 8, 2010)

Bar tab!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2010)

Tab Soda


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2010)

Soda Jerk


----------



## towhead (Dec 9, 2010)

jerk fish


----------



## glass man (Dec 9, 2010)

FISH FRY


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2010)

Fry   Daddy


----------



## peejrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Daddy Girl


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2010)

Girl stuff[]


----------



## towhead (Dec 9, 2010)

stuffplug    (software)


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 9, 2010)

plug leak


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

Leak detection


----------



## Wangan (Dec 10, 2010)

Detection Section


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 10, 2010)

Section  8    [sm=tongue.gif]      (military  discharge)


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2010)

HA MR FRED! KLINGER WANTED ONE OF THOSE DIDN'T HE? HA![][][]


    8 BALL


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 10, 2010)

And he ended up staying in the end....

 ball bearing


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 10, 2010)

bearing point


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2010)

Point Reyes


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 10, 2010)

Reyes   family[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 10, 2010)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2010)

ties unbound


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Unbound   Report


----------



## Wangan (Dec 11, 2010)

Report card


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2010)

*


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2010)

SHARK BITE  [WISH I HAD NEVER SAW THE MOVIE JAWS]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Bite  me![&:]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 11, 2010)

Me too...[&:][&:]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 11, 2010)

Too much[]





 http://toomuchonline.org/


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Much   thanks


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 11, 2010)

much frustration


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Frustration  peaks[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2010)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2010)

Your to quick fred  lol


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2010)

PERFORMANCE ENHANSER!![]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2010)

Enhancer  ideas[][&:]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2010)

ideas lacking


----------



## peejrey (Dec 11, 2010)

lacking responsibilities 



hey, we're almost too *100*


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2010)

responsibilities shirked


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2010)

shirked & Jerked







 &


----------



## Wangan (Dec 12, 2010)

Jerked Beef


----------



## Wangan (Dec 12, 2010)

BEEF BOTTLE!!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 12, 2010)

ThisPost StillSucks


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 12, 2010)

Bottle   mania[8D]


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2010)

MANIA OUTBREAK


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2010)

Outbreak Outback


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 12, 2010)

Outback car.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2010)

car wreck


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 12, 2010)

Wreck yard.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2010)

yard work


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2010)

(( Oh, We are on page 100!! ))


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 12, 2010)

100 years.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 13, 2010)

Years  ago![8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2010)

ago again! []


----------



## peejrey (Dec 13, 2010)

> (( Oh, We are on page 100!! ))


 YEAH!!!!

Again & Again 

 (couldn't figure anything else out)


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 13, 2010)

Once   more[8|]


----------



## glass man (Dec 13, 2010)

MORE HEAT!  
 [IT IS COLD ROUND HERE!]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 13, 2010)

Heat tape...


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 14, 2010)

Tape  dispensers [8D]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 14, 2010)

Dispensers pour


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 14, 2010)

(better) pour two

 (I need them both [])


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

TWO BOTTLES  (After a hard workday,the first one is like water hitting a hot frypan.The second is for tasting.)[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2010)

Bottle Sickness [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 15, 2010)

Sickness   symptoms !


----------



## peejrey (Dec 15, 2010)

Symptoms chart


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

Chart course


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 15, 2010)

Course  selected [8|]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

Selected bottle


----------



## towhead (Dec 15, 2010)

bottle rocket


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 15, 2010)

Rocket Man!


----------



## towhead (Dec 15, 2010)

man cave


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 15, 2010)

Cave  dweller [&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2010)

dweller cellar


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

Cellar hole.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 17, 2010)

Hole  saw[8D]


----------



## Stardust (Dec 17, 2010)

saw horse


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2010)

Horse Face


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 17, 2010)

Face  it  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Horse Face


 [8|][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## towhead (Dec 17, 2010)

IT Specialist


----------



## glass man (Dec 17, 2010)

SPECIALIST INSPECTOR......GLAD YOU STLL CRAZY RICK!![][][]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 17, 2010)

inspector general


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2010)

General Tso's


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2010)

Tso What?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2010)

What's that?[]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2010)

that way------->


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2010)

PS: "Tso What?" = Bravo Renee!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2010)

OUT HOUSE [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2010)

House work


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2010)

Work ethic.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

Ethics dilemma


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dilemma resolved


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 18, 2010)

Resolved   situation !


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2010)

Critical Thinker


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 18, 2010)

Thinker Statue


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 18, 2010)

Statue  maker


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2010)

Maker(s) mark.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 18, 2010)

Mark twain

 "By the mark, twain!" was what the leadsman on a riverboat would call out as he used a lead weight on a knotted cord to read the depth of the water.  Twain meant two fathoms, or six feet of water.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2010)

Mark Osterman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2010)

Crap u beat me.mine is harder lol


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

_Osterman Weekend_


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 19, 2010)

Weekend off


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2010)

OFF HAND


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 19, 2010)

Hand off


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2010)

off topic


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 19, 2010)

Topic  ended !


----------



## Wangan (Dec 19, 2010)

ended suddenly


----------



## Stardust (Dec 19, 2010)

suddenly over


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 20, 2010)

Over  there![&:]


----------



## towhead (Dec 20, 2010)

there now


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 20, 2010)

how now brown cow...  (couldn't resist [&:])

 now go


----------



## Wangan (Dec 20, 2010)

Go cart


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

Cart-oons.[]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 20, 2010)

Geez Joe! Way to make it hard.Couldnt you have said Cartman or something?[]

 Cartoon Central


----------



## towhead (Dec 20, 2010)

Central park


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2010)

Parks Department   (Good job) []


----------



## Stardust (Dec 20, 2010)

Department Store


----------



## towhead (Dec 20, 2010)

store front


----------



## Stardust (Dec 20, 2010)

front end


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2010)

end up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

Up river.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 21, 2010)

river boat


----------



## Wangan (Dec 21, 2010)

boat people


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2010)

People's Drug






 Image thanks to chosi.


----------



## towhead (Dec 21, 2010)

drug bust


----------



## glass man (Dec 21, 2010)

BUST JINNY LIND


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2010)

Lindy Hop


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2010)

Hop Scotch


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

Scotch Whisky.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 22, 2010)

whiskey shot


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 22, 2010)

Shot  dead []


----------



## towhead (Dec 22, 2010)

dead end


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2010)

end up


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 22, 2010)

Up  town[8|]


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 22, 2010)

town drunk


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 22, 2010)

drunk lots [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2010)

Drunken boating


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 22, 2010)

Boating  classes [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2010)

classes needed


----------



## towhead (Dec 22, 2010)

(much) needed rest


----------



## Wangan (Dec 22, 2010)

!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 22, 2010)

Area rug


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 22, 2010)

Rug rat..


----------



## Stardust (Dec 22, 2010)

RAT TRAP


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2010)

TRAP BALL   [A GAME ][] I KNOW CAUSE LOOKED-ED IT UP![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 22, 2010)

ball shot  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 22, 2010)

Shotgun.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2010)

gun belt


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 22, 2010)

Belt buckle.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2010)

buckles n bows


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2010)

bows n ribbins


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 23, 2010)

Ribbons -N- Medals[&:]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 23, 2010)

Medals of Honor


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Honor roll.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 23, 2010)

Roll  call !


----------



## Wangan (Dec 23, 2010)

Call (of) Duty


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Duty bound.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 23, 2010)

bound 'n' gagged


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 23, 2010)

Gagged -N-Puked [:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2010)

Puked & Pooped

 means *N-E-V-E-R* munch the gasoline hued turkey from the back of the fridge...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2010)

pooped out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Out building.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2010)

building blocks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Blocks access.


----------



## nydigger (Dec 23, 2010)

access denied


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2010)

denied easement


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Easement rights.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2010)

rights/wrongs


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 24, 2010)

wrong turn


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 24, 2010)

Turn  around[8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 25, 2010)

a / round bottle  []


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 25, 2010)

Bottle digging


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 25, 2010)

Digging Christmas.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 25, 2010)

Christmas Morning ... (It's 7:30 AM here on the west coast and I'm waiting for everyone to wake up so we can open our gifts. I have been up since 5:30 )  []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 25, 2010)

Morning Glory


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2010)

Glory   be []


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 25, 2010)

be happy


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy  face[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 25, 2010)

Face plant


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 26, 2010)

Plant  entrance !


----------



## peejrey (Dec 26, 2010)

Entrance Exam []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2010)

Examination results


----------



## towhead (Dec 26, 2010)

Results Radio             (So. Dakota)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2010)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Results RadioÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â (So. Dakota)


 
 iM ALWAYS TO LATE  LOL


----------



## towhead (Dec 26, 2010)

Do it again Rick!  I beat ya!

 RADIO _________     -Julie


----------



## towhead (Dec 26, 2010)

OK,  Ya beat me that time....

 RADIO SHACK    it is


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 26, 2010)

Shack Up ...  (Kinda odd - but what else fits?)


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 26, 2010)

Up   stairs !!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2010)

stairs floating


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 26, 2010)

Floating Bottle ... (With a message in it).  []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2010)

bottle soupe




From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2010)

soupes on


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2010)

on target


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 26, 2010)

target store


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2010)

STORE FRONT!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 27, 2010)

Front Label  (of a bottle).


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 27, 2010)

Label   maker


----------



## towhead (Dec 27, 2010)

(coffee) maker review


----------



## JustinBarley (Dec 27, 2010)

review article


----------



## towhead (Dec 27, 2010)

article (of) incorporation


----------



## JustinBarley (Dec 27, 2010)

incorporation method


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

Method Man







 a not completely enriching cultural "icon"


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2010)

man alive


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2010)

Alive still?[]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2010)

still there


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

Still waters...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2010)

water's muddy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2010)

Muddy recollections.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2010)

recollections forgotten


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 27, 2010)

Forgotten Memories  ...  (or ... if you prefer - I forgot I had "ten" bucks in my wallet).  []


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 27, 2010)

memories embossed


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 27, 2010)

Embossed Bottle ... Yahoo!  We're back to bottles again ... for two seconds anyway.  []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2010)

bottle, *BOTTLE*


----------



## towhead (Dec 28, 2010)

bottle fairy


----------



## JustinBarley (Dec 28, 2010)

Fairy Tale


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 28, 2010)

Tale Told ...


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 28, 2010)

Told you....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 28, 2010)

You "rock" ...  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

Rock dump.[] (featuring Mr. Fred!)


----------



## towhead (Dec 28, 2010)

dump truck


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 28, 2010)

Truck  bed []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 28, 2010)

Bed rock ...   (Right back to where we were ... is that allowed?)  [8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Rock dump.[] (featuring Mr. Fred!)


 That's   my  very  own  Rock  Garden[sm=tongue.gif][8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 28, 2010)

Rock (of) Gibraltar


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 28, 2010)

Gibraltar spa[]-------real thing[&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2010)

Spa, Balston




National Bottle Museum


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm confused ... What's a "Balston" ?  My dictionary doesn't know either!  Lol  [8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 28, 2010)

I found it!  Two L's instead of one. As in ...

 Ballston Spa is a village in Saratoga County , New York , United States . The population was 5,556 at the 2000 census. It is the county *...* 

 Take your pick ...

 1. Spa fountain
 2. Ballston, New York


----------



## JustinBarley (Dec 29, 2010)

ok i`ll go for either 
 fountain renovation
         or 
 York fair

 You've given us a choice and i`ll give you too 

 P.S in Ballston NY you can visit the national bottle museum 
 it's really nice


----------



## glass man (Dec 29, 2010)

GORK LOTH    [I AM CONFUSED TOO WENT WITH THE FIRST THANG TO THE BRAIN![8D] NOW DO A TWO WORD SOMEN WITH THAT![]}


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 29, 2010)

Renovation  time[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 29, 2010)

time wasted


----------



## JustinBarley (Dec 29, 2010)

wasted bottles


----------



## towhead (Dec 29, 2010)

bottles forum


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 29, 2010)

Forum  members[]


----------



## towhead (Dec 29, 2010)

members only


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Only you...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2010)

Only shards.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 29, 2010)

Shards  pile[:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2010)

You first![]


----------



## towhead (Dec 29, 2010)

first base


----------



## woody (Dec 29, 2010)

base line


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2010)

Line Drive!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 29, 2010)

Drive shaft ... (Ha-ha I think I stumped ya this time).  []


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 29, 2010)

shaft movie


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 29, 2010)

Movie popcorn ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2010)

popcorn machine


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2010)

popcorn balls






  Beat me again Rick. Happy New Year!


----------



## Wangan (Dec 29, 2010)

Balls (of) glass


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2010)

Glass Globe




From.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 29, 2010)

Globe trotter ...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2010)

Trotter, DeeDee


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2010)

Dee dee dee (Chika)[]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like we are dee dee deep!


----------



## towhead (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL Joe!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 30, 2010)

Chika  Bandung[]-------Indonesian [8|][]     For  Joes[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

Joe's Lunch


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 30, 2010)

lunch box


----------



## towhead (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 30, 2010)

Car  pool [8|]


----------



## towhead (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 30, 2010)

Table games[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

Gamesmanship laws




From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 30, 2010)

laws upheld


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2010)

Upheld promise.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 30, 2010)

promise kept


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

"Promise Broken"


----------



## Stardust (Dec 30, 2010)

broken heart []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Heart felt ...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

felt up


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

Up periscope ...


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> felt up


 


    FELT UP? [][][][][][]  SORRY YOU MEANT AS IN THE MATERIAL "FELT"...MY PO OLE DIRTY MIND..I NEED A GOOD BRAIN WASHING!!


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2010)

PERISCOPE DOWN


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 31, 2010)

Down home


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 31, 2010)

Home grown


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2010)

GROWN TOMATERS


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tomater soup


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2010)

soup boiling


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

Boiling (canning/baby) bottles ...


----------



## Stardust (Dec 31, 2010)

bottles forum  []


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 31, 2010)

(this) forum rocks!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

Rocks thrown ... (at soda bottles like we used to do as kids) []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

thrown boomerang


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

My cousin's brother-in-law, "Boomer" rang ... (the church bell).  []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

Huh, what?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 31, 2010)

Burger joint.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2010)

joint clip ..did I type that out loud?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

Clip Joint


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

Joint contract ...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2010)

contract signed


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 31, 2010)

signed & dated


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2010)

dated 2011


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

2011 Bottles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

Bottles collected ...


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 31, 2010)

Collected   everything [&:]


----------



## glass man (Jan 1, 2011)

EVERYTHING BURNT


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2011)

_Burnt Offering_







 Happy Nearly New Year, Jamie!


----------



## glass man (Jan 1, 2011)

OFFERING PLATE...[WHERE I MADE A SIGN OF MY OWN...THANK YOU LORD FOR THINKING  BOUT ME. I'M ALIVE AND DOING FINE...SIGNS,SIGNS.....] HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO SURFING MAN![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 1, 2011)

Plate maker


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 1, 2011)

(Bottle/Glass)  Maker mark ...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2011)

Mark Twain


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 1, 2011)

Twain  books


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 1, 2011)

Books collector


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2011)

collectors addition


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 2, 2011)

Addition finished.


----------



## glass man (Jan 2, 2011)

FINISHED LIP


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)

"Lips" Moceri


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 2, 2011)

> Moceri


*, Leonard*


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)

Leonard's Ultra-Max


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 2, 2011)

Max Headroom ...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)

headroom limited


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 2, 2011)

Limited support  ...  (Don't attempt this while privy digging).  Lol  []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)

support hose


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 3, 2011)

Hose clamp ... (notice my current post count)  []


----------



## towhead (Jan 3, 2011)

(Cool Bob... 2011)   * clamp meter*


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2011)

meter reader


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2011)

Reader (s) digest.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2011)

digest supper


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 3, 2011)

Supper time ... or "dinner" as they say in some parts of the country.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2011)

time passes


----------



## glass man (Jan 4, 2011)

PASSES QUARTERBACK  [MATT RYAN [FALCONS 13-2...HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE THROUGH OUT THE PLAYOFFS...THANK YOU MATT'S MOM AND DAD..THANK YOU EXTON PA.,,BOSTON COLLEGE!  IRONIC HE PLAYED FOR THE BOSTON COLLEGE EAGLES AND VICK PLAYED FOR THE FALCONS...NOW MATT PLAYS FOR THE FALCONS AND VICK PLAYS FOR THE EAGLES AND I WOULD NOT TRADE FOR NOTHING!   THE EAGLES THOUGH WERE THE ONLY TEAM THAT BEAT US BY MORE THEN A FEW POINTS THIS YEAR...AND WITHOUT VIC....SORRY GOT GOT CARRIED AWAY! FIRST TIME IN 30 YEARS WE BEEN IN THIS GREAT POSITION...I HAVE BEEN A FAN SINCE 77 SO....[&:]]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 4, 2011)

> PASSES MATT


 Matts gone. RIP Gunth


----------



## glass man (Jan 4, 2011)

DANG FALCONS 13-3[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 4, 2011)

Jamie, don't zig while I'm zagging, OK.
 Where are we now? I'm so confused!


----------



## towhead (Jan 4, 2011)

quarterback _________


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 4, 2011)

> quarterback


 quarter back
 back space
 thanks julie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 4, 2011)

space out


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 4, 2011)

Out   digging[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 4, 2011)

Digging drugstore.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 4, 2011)

Drugstore bottle ... (I get ten points for using the word "bottle")  []


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 4, 2011)

Bottle finds[8|]


----------



## towhead (Jan 5, 2011)

finds out            (hope he/she never finds out)


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 5, 2011)

Out  smarted[8|][8D]


----------



## towhead (Jan 5, 2011)

SmartEd Services


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 5, 2011)

Services  rendered !


----------



## woody (Jan 5, 2011)

Rendered fat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 5, 2011)

Fat farm.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 5, 2011)

Farm  girls [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 5, 2011)

Girls room..


----------



## towhead (Jan 5, 2011)

room key


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 5, 2011)

Key  word


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 5, 2011)

(Two)  Word game ...


----------



## woody (Jan 5, 2011)

game play


----------



## glass man (Jan 5, 2011)

PLAY BALL!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2011)

Play Doh


----------



## glass man (Jan 5, 2011)

[]  DOH BALL!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2011)

[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm confused but will go with ... Ball park


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 5, 2011)

Park Place


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 6, 2011)

place here


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 6, 2011)

Here  today?[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Today show


----------



## ms.gal (Jan 6, 2011)

show bottles..ten points..right? LOL


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 6, 2011)

Give ms gal an extra 10 posts.
 bottle good


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 6, 2011)

Good  morning !


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 7, 2011)

Morning  sickness[:'(]------------not me[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fred: I'm glad to hear that!  [] So I will go with ...

 Sickness cured ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

Cured Beef


----------



## rraack (Jan 7, 2011)

Beef Up


----------



## towhead (Jan 7, 2011)

up chuck          (First thing that came to my mind...right?)


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2011)

chuck wagon


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 7, 2011)

Wagon Train


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 7, 2011)

Train  robbery [8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 7, 2011)

robbery victim


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2011)

Victim rights ...


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 8, 2011)

rights 'n' lefts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

Lefts Skim-boarding 

 look it up []


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 8, 2011)

Boarding  house!


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2011)

HOUSE BOAT


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 8, 2011)

Boat  load         (of  bottles)[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2011)

Load Data


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 8, 2011)

Data  processing


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2011)

processing Fred


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2011)

Fred Flintstone ...


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 8, 2011)

Flintstone Vitamins[8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 8, 2011)

vitamins expired.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2011)

expired oxygen


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2011)

Oxygen bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2011)

Bottle Collector ... Ye Haw!  20 Points!  []


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 9, 2011)

Collector Fred


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2011)

Fred digs.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 9, 2011)

Digs   rocks [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 9, 2011)

Rocks roll ...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 9, 2011)

roll over


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2011)

over aged


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2011)

Aged well.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 9, 2011)

well done


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2011)

done appropriately


----------



## towhead (Jan 10, 2011)

appropriately named


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2011)

named after...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 10, 2011)

After glow.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2011)

glow stick


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 10, 2011)

Stick up.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 10, 2011)

up hill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 10, 2011)

Hill top.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 10, 2011)

Top notch ...  (I wonder where this phrase originated? Notch to what ... a ladder?)


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2011)

NOTCH MARK [LIKE IN THE WESTERNS WHEN A GUN FIGHTER PUT A NOTCH ON HIS GUN TO SHOW THE NUMBER OF KILLS HE HAD] JAMIE


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm just going to squeeze this in real quick (sorry for the interruption). []

 Regarding the term "top notch" it appears to have it original roots in early 1800s England, referring to the 'top notch' position for the bar that horses jumped over.

 Early Print ...

 G. R. Gleig, â€œThe Country Curateâ€, in Blackwoodâ€™s Edinburgh Magazine (1826): p. 145: "The horse that Charles bought for me, took me clear over the bar at the highest notch this morning, in the riding-school."

 SPBOB


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 11, 2011)

Mark  Twain!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2011)

Please not Mark Twain again!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 11, 2011)

Twain measurement ... 

 (Term used to measure the depth of water for Mississippi river boats. With "twain" meaning "two"). ???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2011)

measurement bottle
 (Used at the start of a privy to determine depth)[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 11, 2011)

Bottle  deposit [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2011)

deposit paycheck


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2011)

Paycheck, Johnny






 AKAonald Eugene Lytle


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2011)

JOHNNY RINGO


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## mr.fred (Jan 11, 2011)

Star  performer[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2011)

Performer Trike


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 12, 2011)

Trike  frames


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
 Hey Woody.He has the same finish as on your drums!They looks like Ludwigs too!

 Frames (of) mind


----------



## towhead (Jan 12, 2011)

mind game


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 12, 2011)

Game trail ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2011)

TRAIL BOSS


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 12, 2011)

Boos  Hog[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 12, 2011)

Hog rings.  ( car upolstery item)


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 12, 2011)

Rings  discoloring [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2011)

Discoloring Tablet


----------



## towhead (Jan 12, 2011)

tablet notebook


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 12, 2011)

Notebook binding ...


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2011)

BINDING CONTRACT [[[HEY WANGAN...RINGO DID PLAY LUDWIG DRUMS] THE BEATLES USED VOX AMPS...ALWAYS WANTED ONE TILL HENDRIX CAME ALONG WITH HIS WALL OF MARSHALL AMPS!


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 12, 2011)

Contract  talks!!


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

Talks (too) much




 Jamie,our lead singer has a VOX amp.He told me about the Beatles using it and I think surfaceone posted a nice picture of them together around one.Check YouTube for Beatles 3000.I think you will get a kick out of it.  : Ãž


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2011)

Much   needed


----------



## Wangan (Jan 13, 2011)

needed space


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2011)

Space   cadet[sm=tongue.gif][8D]


----------



## towhead (Jan 13, 2011)

cadet rank


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 13, 2011)

Rank  smell[:'(]


----------



## towhead (Jan 13, 2011)

smell well


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2011)

I was gonna go with smell that? but "well pump" can still work.


----------



## woody (Jan 13, 2011)

Pump Iron


----------



## George Ingraham (Jan 13, 2011)

Snow shoveling


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 13, 2011)

shoveling Fred


----------



## towhead (Jan 13, 2011)

Somebody missed something there....

 iron curtain


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2011)

Curtain alternatives


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2011)

alternative medicine


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2011)

chest cold


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah'choo ... (excuse me).  [:'(]

 (Ice) Cold Pepsi ...   (Five points for using a brand name). []


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2011)

On that note sodapopbob, earlier today I was rummaging in the garbage of a house being cleaned out, nobody has lived there for 30 years, and got 38 old Pepsi bottle caps from the Peoria bottling co., 25 were the presumably early 60s "Pepsi" caps and 13 were the far more attractive "*Pepsi-Cola*" caps.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2011)

Cold Bawls






 oops to late


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> oops to late


 

 Yes, sluggishness seems to be a symptom of Cold Bawls. Might wanna get that checked out. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 13, 2011)

Let me see if I got this right.

 1.  Cold Pepsi
 2.  Pepsi Cola

 Okey dokey, then. I go with ...

 Cola bottle ... (Wow! Another ten points!).  []


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2011)

bottle collection


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 13, 2011)

Collection protection![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2011)

protection DOG


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 14, 2011)

Dog  trainer[8|]


----------



## towhead (Jan 14, 2011)

trainer aircraft


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2011)

Aircraft sale.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 14, 2011)

Sale item(s)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2011)

Item anaysis
 Higher Cognitive


 Thinking Level
 MCQ (Question number,
 with two marks each)
 Essay Questions (Question
 number and marks)
 Total Marks
 Pilot study 1 Pilot study 2 Pilot study 1 Pilot study 2 Pilot study 1 Pilot study 2
 Comprehension 1, 2, 5, 12,
 13, 16, 20
 1, 2, 3, 9,
 10, 12, 16
 - - 14 14
 Application
 7, 9, 11, 14,
 15, 18, 19,
 23, 26, 30
 5, 7, 8, 11,
 13, 14, 18,
 21, 25
 - -
 20
 18
 Analysis 3, 4, 6, 8, 4, 6, 19 1 (20 marks) 1 (25 marks) 10+ 6+
 Synthesis 10, 21, 24, 20, 23, 24 And and 10+ 6+
 Evaluation 25, 28, 29
 17, 22, 27
 15, 17, 22 2 (20 marks) 2 (25 marks) 6+ 6+
 Total 30 (60% of
 total score)
 25 (50% of
 total score)
 2 (40% of total
 score)
 2 (50% of
 total score)
 60%+40%
 =100%
 50%+50%
 =100%           Ya get all that ???[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2011)

That's heavy, Rick! You wanna do my taxes this year? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That's heavy, Rick! You wanna do my taxes this year? []


 
 Yeah sure,if my headache  goes away  [8D]
  You didn't add a word []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2011)

A-nalysis inconclusive


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 14, 2011)

Inconclusive  definition [][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 14, 2011)

definition stated


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 14, 2011)

Stated opinion


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 14, 2011)

Opinion  needed !


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2011)

needed knot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2011)

KNOT ME!


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 15, 2011)

Me   Fred[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> LOL [8D]


 Me  on a Dig[][8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 15, 2011)

Flint(stone) arrowhead ...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 15, 2011)

arrowhead found


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2011)

Found Treadmill







 [][][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 15, 2011)

Treadmill idiot ... []


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 15, 2011)

idiot circus


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

Circus atmosphere


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 16, 2011)

Atmosphere ... ick   []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

Thump Gun


----------



## nydigger (Jan 16, 2011)

Gun Game( cod black ops)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 16, 2011)

Game day ... (Go New England ~ Go Seattle)  []  (My Super Bowl Prediction Teams)  ???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Thump Gun


 
 That is a bad azz gun.I want one[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2011)

Day Rider


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

Rick, it's an M79 40mm grenade launcher.  Commonly used during the NAM era.  Replaced by the M203 that was mounted under the M16.

 Rider, Knight


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2011)

What a humongous waste of time and space this thread has become....


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They  were  Great  in  and  ambush  Rick-----just  start  laying  down  some  fire with them!----But  most  of the time you  were  only  allowed   1  when  you  went out  in  the  Bush[:'(]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What a humongous waste of time and space this thread has become....


  Sounds   like  someone  Needs  a  Hug--------Charlie  you  do  it---- Your  closer[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2011)

Knight   armor!


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really Fred, half on the terms used are not even actual terms, and at 121 pages it's just dopey IMHO....[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok-----just  fooling[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 16, 2011)

*General Chat* 
 Chat about anything other than bottles but be nice.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

nice stream


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2011)

Stream bank


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thats all we have is time,so its not a waste [8D]


----------



## towhead (Jan 16, 2011)

How about a new game then?  Epackage, do you have any good ideas? Or anyone have any ideas?  -Julie


----------



## Wangan (Jan 16, 2011)

BANK BAILOUT[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 16, 2011)

bailout buddy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 16, 2011)

Buddy system!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

system overload


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> How about a new game then?  Epackage, do you have any good ideas? Or anyone have any ideas?  -Julie


 
 Hi Julie  ~

 I participated in a writing forum years ago that was similar to the two word game, but instead of using just two words at a time it required a full sentence from each participant. The result was a continuing story of sorts that went something like this ...

 1st Person ...  I went on a bottle hunting trip with some friends the other day. (stop).

 2nd Person ... We all met at a local cafe first for breakfast. (stop).

 3rd Person ...  It was a warm, sunny day and everyone was excited. (stop).

 4th Person ...  I knew the location of an old farm dump that had never been dug. (stop).

 And so on and so forth. I think you get the idea. It can be started on a separate thread if anyone is interested in giving it a try. You will be surprised how many fun twist and turns a story like this can take.

 This is just a suggestion, and I look forward to hearing opinions on it.

 SPBOB


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm  in []


----------



## Wangan (Jan 17, 2011)

overloaded boat


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

mr. fred  ~

 Thanks. If we get enough interested participants I would be happy to get it started on a separate thread. But I will wait until we hear from others first. If it does develop we will call it something like ...

                                                  "The Neverending Story Game"

 SPBOB


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> mr. fredÂ  ~
> 
> ...


 
 It sort of like "Whisper down the alley" []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

[] Sounds like fun, Bob.. why don't you start it up in a new thread? I'll play..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks folks. Please stand by. I will be starting it up shortly. It will be in the "General Chat" category under the title of ...

                                             "The Never-ending Story Game" 

 SPBOB


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

Great! Now where were we...

 BOAT RIDE


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

ride merry-go-round


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

It's posted. Please check it out. And this doesn't mean the "Two Word Game" will end. Now we just have two games to play instead of one.  []

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Ride motorcycle ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Oops!

 Round bottle ... []


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

bottle show


----------



## Wangan (Jan 17, 2011)

show pictures!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

pictures blurry


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 18, 2011)

Blurry vision


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2011)

vision quest


----------



## Dugout (Jan 19, 2011)

quest completed


----------



## Stardust (Jan 19, 2011)

completed tasks


----------



## Dugout (Jan 19, 2011)

tasks listed


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 19, 2011)

Listed missing ...   (But I'm back)  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

Missing Persons


----------



## towhead (Jan 20, 2011)

persons name


----------



## Wangan (Jan 20, 2011)

name (that) tune


----------



## towhead (Jan 20, 2011)

tune out


----------



## Wangan (Jan 20, 2011)

out house


----------



## BillinMo (Jan 20, 2011)

house dressing


----------



## towhead (Jan 20, 2011)

dressing room


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2011)

dressing up


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2011)

Up Seven


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Seven Sins


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 20, 2011)

Sins   committed [&o]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 20, 2011)

committed crazy


----------



## Wangan (Jan 20, 2011)

crazy gun


----------



## towhead (Jan 20, 2011)

gun case


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2011)

Case gin.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 20, 2011)

Gin  rummy [&:]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2011)

rummy dummy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2011)

Dummy mummy! (fake artifact)[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Mummy dogs


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2011)

dogs friend


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2011)

Friend (in) need.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 21, 2011)

need money?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 21, 2011)

Money talks.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 21, 2011)

Talks  continued !


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2011)

continued conversation


----------



## tristian bottle (Jan 21, 2011)

conversation skills


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 21, 2011)

Skills lacking.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 21, 2011)

Lacking backing ... (15 points because it rhymes).  []


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2011)

backing up


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

up north


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 21, 2011)

north forty


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2011)

Forty Acres


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 22, 2011)

Acres   calculator[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 22, 2011)

calculator button


----------



## Wangan (Jan 22, 2011)

button buck


----------



## glass man (Jan 22, 2011)

BUCK SKIN


----------



## Wangan (Jan 22, 2011)

skin problem


----------



## Stardust (Jan 22, 2011)

problem solved


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

solved mystery


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

Mystery bottle.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

bottle shelf


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

Shelf paper.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

paper plate


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

Plate mate. (dinner partner)...[]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

mate fate


----------



## Dugout (Jan 23, 2011)

fate doomed


----------



## Wangan (Jan 23, 2011)

doomed Earth


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 23, 2011)

Earth Shoes


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2011)

shoes size


----------



## Wangan (Jan 23, 2011)

size up


----------



## Dugout (Jan 23, 2011)

up stairs


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2011)

STAIRS TREADS


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2011)

treads lightly


----------



## towhead (Jan 24, 2011)

lightly applied


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 24, 2011)

Applied  gently[]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 24, 2011)

gently caressed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2011)

Caressed (to) sleep.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 24, 2011)

sleep paralysis


 I love your signature Joe,  Both of them actually. I wish this world we live in would be full of Love, Peace, and we all need Faith ~  Yes, the woods does bring it all back home. [] Thank you ~


----------



## Wangan (Jan 24, 2011)

paralysis cure

 http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/news/2006/04/70710


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 25, 2011)

Cure  remedy !


----------



## towhead (Jan 25, 2011)

remedy (at) law


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 25, 2011)

Law  abiding [8|]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 25, 2011)

Abiding citizen...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2011)

Citizen Kane.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 25, 2011)

Kane Pa.[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 25, 2011)

(Ma &)  Pa Kettle


----------



## Stardust (Jan 25, 2011)

kettle corn


----------



## woody (Jan 25, 2011)

corn dog


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

dog died


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 25, 2011)

Died  happy[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

happy gilmore


----------



## woody (Jan 25, 2011)

gilmore girls


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2011)

Girls & boys.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 25, 2011)

boys department


----------



## The Bottleman (Jan 25, 2011)

Department 56. 
 Have fun wit this one boys (;


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2011)

56 Buick


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

Buick Bug


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2011)

Bug eyed!!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 25, 2011)

_Black Eyed Peas [8D]

_


----------



## The Bottleman (Jan 26, 2011)

Pea Bottles


----------



## towhead (Jan 26, 2011)

bottles (of) beer


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 26, 2011)

Beer Garden.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 26, 2011)

garden variety


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 26, 2011)

Variety  store!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 26, 2011)

Store clerk..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2011)

Clerk Kent ...  []


----------



## Stardust (Jan 26, 2011)

Kent bicycles


----------



## towhead (Jan 27, 2011)

HA HA Clerk Kent....almost spit my water out!![]  Had some friends, when we were young, who pronounced things funny, sounded about like that.[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 27, 2011)

BICYCLES PLUS


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 27, 2011)

Plus  sizes !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 27, 2011)

sizes up (the situation)


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2011)

up town


----------



## towhead (Jan 27, 2011)

town hall


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 27, 2011)

Hall  tree[]        Aka-----coat rack!


----------



## towhead (Jan 27, 2011)

tree frog


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 27, 2011)

Frog   guts[:'(]


----------



## towhead (Jan 27, 2011)

guts (of) steel


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 27, 2011)

Steel prices


----------



## Stardust (Jan 27, 2011)

PRICES SLASHED []


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2011)

slashed tires


----------



## Stardust (Jan 27, 2011)

tires easley


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2011)

easily chipped


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2011)

Chipped beef.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

beef tenderloin


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2011)

Tenderloin district


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 28, 2011)

District  attorney !


----------



## towhead (Jan 28, 2011)

Attorney General


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 28, 2011)

General Lee.


----------



## towhead (Jan 28, 2011)

Lee valley


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2011)

Valley gurl.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 28, 2011)

Girl  things [sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 29, 2011)

things goin`(on)





 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tIozFYysD0


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2011)

Goin fishing


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

fishing pole


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2011)

Pole   climber !


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2011)

climber wall


----------



## Dugout (Jan 29, 2011)

wall hanging


----------



## epackage (Jan 29, 2011)

hanging chad


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

Chad'er ... (Slang for a chatter ~ or a bunch of folks all talkin' at once)  []


----------



## epackage (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Chad'er ... (Slang for a chatter ~ or a bunch of folks all talkin' at once)Â  []Â


 One word answer there Bob...


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2011)

Chad'er  Bugs[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2011)

+


----------



## epackage (Jan 29, 2011)

Bunny ears...


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 30, 2011)

Ears   (of)  corn


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2011)

corn cob


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2011)

Cob Horse


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2011)

horse trader


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2011)

trader goddess []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2011)

Goddess Bast


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2011)

bast statue


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2011)

Statue (of) Liberty


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2011)

Liberty Bell


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2011)

bell tower


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2011)

Tower Theater  (philly)


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2011)

theater seat


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2011)

seat belts


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

belts someone


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone   nice !


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Rack


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2011)

rack (and ) ruin


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruin Dinner


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dinner Time


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2011)

Time Zone


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 1, 2011)

Zone out!!!


----------



## towhead (Feb 1, 2011)

outboard


----------



## Dugout (Feb 1, 2011)

board stiff


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2011)

Stiffy's grave


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

grave mistake


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 2, 2011)

Mistake  quotes !


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

quotes requested


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 2, 2011)

Requested  help!!!!


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

help desk


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Desk chairs


----------



## towhead (Feb 3, 2011)

chairs!  cheap!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 3, 2011)

Cheap!,....Cheap![]


----------



## cadburys (Feb 3, 2011)

cheap ass


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 3, 2011)

Cheap   skate !! [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 3, 2011)

skate (ing) rink


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

Rink rake.


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2011)

Rake, Iowa


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Iowa    DMV []


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

DMV Sucks !!!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 4, 2011)

sucks straw


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

Straw bottle.


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2011)

bottle cap


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Cap   (n)   gown


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

does anyone follow the rules of this game.....LOL


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Cap  pistol [8|]-------my bad [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

pistol offense
  or
 bad boy ? []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Boy trouble.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Trouble   maker !


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

Maker Shed


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Shed pounds


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

Pounds salt


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

salt lick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

Lick Library  (Sing a song play guitar  make it snappy)


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2011)

library book


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

Book Kells


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

Book Bag   (it's Book OF Kells)[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 4, 2011)

bag lady


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Lady   bird !!----------(Johnson)


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2011)

All right you guys!  Someone is not paying attention again![]  Right Rick?

 KELLS RESTAURANT


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Book Bag   (it's Book OF Kells)[8D]


 
 Yeah well<> if you google it you will see Book Kells and Book of Kells 
  whatsamatter can't find a word for Kells lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> All right you guys!Â  Someone is not paying attention again![]Â  Right Rick?
> 
> KELLS RESTAURANT


 
 Oh im paying attention I know it is (Book of Kells) but it says Book Kells on a link with pictures sooooooo your cheating EPACK lol and you need to find a word for Kells my friend [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bird  is  the  Word   you need  to  Start  with[8|].


----------



## towhead (Feb 5, 2011)

I got a word for Kells, 

Kells Restaurant....   or if you want bird,    bird feeder


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

feeder bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> IÂ got a word for Kells,
> 
> ...


 
 I missed that J  your on the ball! []


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

Kells Road......[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Kells Road......[8D][8D][8D]


 

 LOL you the man

 Road Rage


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

Rage Buggy


----------



## Dugout (Feb 5, 2011)

buggy ride


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

Ride Along...


----------



## Dugout (Feb 5, 2011)

along side


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2011)

Side winder.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Winder Farms


----------



## cadburys (Feb 6, 2011)

Crocker farms

http://www.crockerfarm.com/


  oops added an s is that considered cheating?


----------



## Stardust (Feb 6, 2011)

farm worker


----------



## cadburys (Feb 6, 2011)

worker bee


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2011)

Bee Sting


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Sting Sings


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cadburys
> 
> Crocker farms
> 
> ...


 Last word first Cad !!!![8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2011)

Cadillac Ranch


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Ranch Dressing


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2011)

Dressing Gown


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Gown Fitting


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

Fitting Room


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 7, 2011)

Room Rent


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2011)

Rent Porn


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

Porn Star


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2011)

Star Jones


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jones's Cowboys


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

Cowboys Cheerleaders


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

cheerleaders bounce


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

bounce back


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 7, 2011)

back hoe


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

hoe plow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2011)

*


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

boy toy


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

toy box


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

box out


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

out dated


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

Dated...her.[]


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 7, 2011)

> Holding a grudge is like letting someone live rent free, in your head...." (unknown)





> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Bill W.  I think


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

her restaurant


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2011)

Restaurant Food







 I love those little corns []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

food poisoning


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 7, 2011)

poisoning agent


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

agent orange


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

orange peel


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 7, 2011)

Peel out


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

out cold


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

cold weather


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

weather vane


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

vane broken


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

Broken bottle.[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

bottle chipped


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

Chipped ice.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2011)

Chipped Teeth  [:'(]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

> The founder of Alcoholics Anonymous


 

 Thanks Rick.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

Teeth hurt!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2011)

hurt feelings


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

feelings fine


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2011)

Douche Bag


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 7, 2011)

Bag lunch.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 7, 2011)

lunch box


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

box lid


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

lid piece


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2011)

Lid tax


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

tax credit


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

credit application


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 8, 2011)

application denied[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 8, 2011)

Denied entry.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

entry only!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2011)

HA


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

simchas wedding


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

wedding preparations


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

preparation(s) h!!!!  

 sorry, i had to!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2011)

H Bomb


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

bomb squad


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

squad leader


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

leader board


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

board up


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

Up town





 Whatever happened to the never ending story game????
 Dose it deserve a bump?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

your's small


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

SORRY LOBEY[]
 Yours Truly


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2011)

I shot my self and all were morning I reckon  [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

small talk..


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

talk soft


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

DANG IT!
 SORRY CHRIS 
 SMALL TOWN

 RICK, LET'S BUMP IT!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

getting crazy up here!! whoo hooooo!!


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

ALRIGHT, I GIVE UP![>:]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

don't know which one to use now!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2011)

Disgust Makes Us (Truly Sick)


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!  more more more!!!


> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> ALRIGHT, I GIVE UP![>:]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

you are a "sick puppy"


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

SICK PERSON[&:]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

puppy chow


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

[>:][>:][>:]
I only blame myself


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

CHOW DOWN


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

down syndrome


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

Syndrome cure

 I'm going to bed. . . . . . . . .
 ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz[&o]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

cure cancer


----------



## Dugout (Feb 8, 2011)

syndrome discovered


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

discovered gold


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

gold fever


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

fever blisters


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 9, 2011)

Blisters  hurt !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2011)

Hurt locker.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 9, 2011)

locker number


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 9, 2011)

Number   2         [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 9, 2011)

2 dollars


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 9, 2011)

Dollars & cents


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 9, 2011)

cents key


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2011)

Key West


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 10, 2011)

West Indiana


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 10, 2011)

Indiana wants (me).[]


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dff_KPp_7aI&feature=fvst


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 10, 2011)

wants to


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2011)

Tonka Truck


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 10, 2011)

truck engine


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2011)

Engine brake


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 11, 2011)

brake pads


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2011)

Pads, Crash


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 11, 2011)

crash dummy
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2011)

dummy me


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2011)

me like! does that count?


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2011)

like bottles


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 11, 2011)

bottles corks


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2011)

corks pop


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 11, 2011)

pop rocks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2011)

*


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 11, 2011)

off road


----------



## peejrey (Feb 11, 2011)

road rage[>:]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2011)

Rage Against Heaven   by Fred Mustard Steward


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 11, 2011)

Heaven sent.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 11, 2011)

sent letter


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 11, 2011)

Letter appreciated.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 11, 2011)

letter opener


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2011)

Opener inventor


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

inventor patent


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Patent medicine.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 12, 2011)

Medicine man


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

man whore!


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 12, 2011)

man cave ..........oops.. too late


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

Cave bat


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2011)

bat boy


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

Boy wonder


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

wonder why.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2011)

why not


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

Not you


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2011)

you wish


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

Wish wash


----------



## peejrey (Feb 12, 2011)

wash day[>:]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 12, 2011)

Day  dreaming[X(]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreaming (of) digging![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 12, 2011)

digging out  (of snow)
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Out back.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 12, 2011)

back bone
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Bone picker.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 12, 2011)

picker eater


----------



## rockbot (Feb 13, 2011)

eater up


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2011)

Uptown Theatre


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 13, 2011)

Theater  performance !


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 13, 2011)

performance Fred
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 13, 2011)

fred flintstone


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 13, 2011)

Flintstones   chewables  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 13, 2011)

chewables gum


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2011)

gum shoe


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 13, 2011)

Shoe  laces !


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2011)

laces untied


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 13, 2011)

untied tie


----------



## peejrey (Feb 13, 2011)

Tie rod


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2011)

Rod Stewart


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

Stewart clan. (scottish)


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2011)

clan of bottlehunters


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

Bottlehunters UNITE![]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2011)

United States


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

States feelings.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 13, 2011)

feelings hidden


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

Hidden privy.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 13, 2011)

privy diggers


----------



## rockbot (Feb 14, 2011)

diggers wanted


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wanted poster


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 14, 2011)

poster graphics


----------



## rockbot (Feb 14, 2011)

graphics designer


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 14, 2011)

Designer  jeans !


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeans fit


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 14, 2011)

Fit  snug []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 14, 2011)

Snug Rug


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 14, 2011)

rug cleaner


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2011)

Cleaner spritzer


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 14, 2011)

spritzer bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 14, 2011)

Bottle   baby[8D]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 15, 2011)

baby doll


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2011)

Doll head.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 15, 2011)

head hunter


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 15, 2011)

hunter green


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 15, 2011)

Green   grass[]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2011)

grass glass


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 15, 2011)

Glass  splinters !


----------



## rockbot (Feb 15, 2011)

splinters hurt


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 15, 2011)

hurt  feelings [&o]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2011)

splinter rocket






 "Designer Joe Harmon and a U.S. design company has come out with the worldâ€™s first wooden supercar called Splinter with a speed of 240 mph. The car is a two-seater and made from maple, plywood and MDF. Itâ€™s powered by a 4.6 liter V8 engine with a six-speed gearbox." From.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 15, 2011)

Rocket  science  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2011)

science "project"


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 15, 2011)

project supervisor


----------



## Dugout (Feb 15, 2011)

supervisor position


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 15, 2011)

position  accepted []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 15, 2011)

accepted apology


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 15, 2011)

apology denied


----------



## rockbot (Feb 16, 2011)

denied credit


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 16, 2011)

credit  score


----------



## huffysback (Feb 16, 2011)

score board


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 16, 2011)

Board  meeting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2011)

Meeting (of the) minds.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 16, 2011)

minds journey


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 17, 2011)

Journey completed.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 17, 2011)

completed sentence


----------



## nydigger (Feb 18, 2011)

Sentence given


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

given permission


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

permission letter


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

letter addressed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Addressed issues.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

issues discussed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Discussed plans.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

plans proposed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Proposed marriage.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

marriage disaster


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Disaster funding.[]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

funding cut


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Cut glass.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

Glass  jaw [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

jaw bone


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

Bone head


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

head strong


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Head light.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

strong light[]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

light  brigade []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Brigade leader.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

leader (of the) pack


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

pack ( of  )   wolves[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

wolves eat (Red Riding Hood)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Hood string.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

String  along !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

string along


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

(your turn Joe, Fred & I are thinking alike)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Along side.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

Side job[]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

job finished


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

finished  up !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Up state.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 18, 2011)

State  job [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 18, 2011)

job offer


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 18, 2011)

Offer stands


----------



## PermInk (Feb 18, 2011)

Stands alone


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 18, 2011)

alone letters


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2011)

[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2011)

Game Ball


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2011)

Ball lightning.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

lightning stopper


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 19, 2011)

Stopper  valve !


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2011)

valve stem


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2011)

Stem cell.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2011)

cell walls


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2011)

Walls workwear.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 19, 2011)

walls paintings


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2011)

paintings hung


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2011)

Hung out.


----------



## deep digger (Feb 20, 2011)

out house


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 20, 2011)

house  painter


----------



## Dugout (Feb 20, 2011)

painter pallet


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 20, 2011)

Pallet lift.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 21, 2011)

lift off


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

off kilter


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter owner.[]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

owner abode


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

Abode toad.


----------



## peejrey (Feb 21, 2011)

Toad Vore[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

PJ, I don't think that's funny, quit laughing..........[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> Toad Vore[sm=lol.gif]


 


 What the heck is a 'vore'?


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know either, but it rhymes with gore,  so let's go with

 vore gore


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a Fetish of living things swallowing other living things Whole!!![sm=tongue.gif][sm=lol.gif]  (vore )


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

so vore gore was perfect!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 21, 2011)

Gore   Tex []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

Tex mex


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

mex i can


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 21, 2011)

can do


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

Do Tell


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2011)

tell me


----------



## rockbot (Feb 22, 2011)

me time


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## mr.fred (Feb 22, 2011)

Out  lived []


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2011)

LIVED ABROAD


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 22, 2011)

Abroad   studies []


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2011)

Studies Abroad   ...(touchee)


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Abroad programs


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2011)

Programs Computers


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2011)

computers hardware


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 22, 2011)

Hardware store.


----------



## bottlingco (Feb 22, 2011)

store bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 22, 2011)

Bottles washed.


----------



## bottlingco (Feb 22, 2011)

Washed up!


----------



## rockbot (Feb 22, 2011)

up town


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2011)

Town  drunk [sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2011)

drunk 2 much


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2011)

Much  appreciated [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2011)

appreciated compliment


----------



## rockbot (Feb 23, 2011)

compliment accepted


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2011)

Accepted  flask[8D]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 23, 2011)

flask collector


----------



## PermInk (Feb 23, 2011)

tax collector []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 23, 2011)

collector knives


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2011)

[][]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 23, 2011)

knives cut


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 23, 2011)

Cut bait.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 24, 2011)

bait bucket


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 24, 2011)

bucket list


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 24, 2011)

LIST MAKER


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 24, 2011)

maker marks


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

marks (the) spot


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

Spot repair.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

repair shop


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

Shop light.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

light on


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

On-star.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

star twinkling


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

twinkling inkling.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

inkling whispered


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 24, 2011)

whispered softly


----------



## rockbot (Feb 25, 2011)

softly spoken


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoken  words []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Words written.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 25, 2011)

Written   communication !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Communication base.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 25, 2011)

Base  wear!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Wear out.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 25, 2011)

Out  digging []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

digging potatoes


----------



## rockbot (Feb 25, 2011)

potatoes salad


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 25, 2011)

salad dressing


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 25, 2011)

Dressing   up [&:]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

up beat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Beat generation.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 25, 2011)

generation gap


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

Gap Industries


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Industries closed.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

closed account


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 25, 2011)

account settings


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

settings changed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

changed outlook.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

outlook good


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Good news![]


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 25, 2011)

news flash..........


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Flash flood

 [:-]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

news anchor


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

flood waters


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2011)

Water's rising....[>:]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 26, 2011)

Rising Tide


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Tidewater Oil.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 26, 2011)

Oil Well






 "The world's first oil well, drilled by Colonel Edwin Drake in Pennsylvania in 1859."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Well "shot" (nitroglycerine)[]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 26, 2011)

Shot Glass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 26, 2011)

GLASS[]MAN


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 26, 2011)

Man  Down[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 26, 2011)

down..town


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 26, 2011)

town dump
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 26, 2011)

Dump  found []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

found money


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 26, 2011)

Money  talks []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

talks politics


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Politics (can be) tiresome.[]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

tiresome day


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 26, 2011)

Day  dreamer[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Dreamer (of) pontils.


----------



## Wangan (Feb 26, 2011)

pontils elude


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

elude pursuers


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Pursuers hostile.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

hostile troops


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 26, 2011)

troops marching


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Marching ants.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 26, 2011)

ants antennae


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

antennae adjusted


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

adjusted attitude.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

attitude showing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 26, 2011)

Showing underwear


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

under where?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Where to?


----------



## Dugout (Feb 26, 2011)

to Fred's


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

Fred's shed.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 27, 2011)

shed antlers
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## nydigger (Feb 27, 2011)

antlers mounted


----------



## rockbot (Feb 27, 2011)

mounted police


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 27, 2011)

police officer


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2011)

Officer Gannon


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 27, 2011)

Gannon cannon.


----------



## peejrey (Feb 27, 2011)

cannon ball


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 27, 2011)

ball sack


----------



## peejrey (Feb 27, 2011)

sack recycling


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 27, 2011)

recycling bin


----------



## jskirk (Feb 27, 2011)

recycling Bin


----------



## peejrey (Feb 27, 2011)

Bin Her......[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Just kidding
 Bin replacement.
 This one is confusing....


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2011)

bin sleeping


----------



## peejrey (Feb 27, 2011)

[]
 Sleeping beauty


----------



## jskirk (Feb 27, 2011)

beauty sleep


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 28, 2011)

sleep light


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 28, 2011)

Light  headed  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 28, 2011)

headed south


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 28, 2011)

South bound.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 28, 2011)

bound wrists


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 28, 2011)

wrists broken


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 28, 2011)

Broken heart[&o]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 28, 2011)

heart attack


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 28, 2011)

attack jets


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 28, 2011)

jets deployed (Libya please)
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 1, 2011)

Deployed  before[&o]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Before GOD


----------



## Wangan (Mar 1, 2011)

GOD SMACK

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 1, 2011)

smack down


----------



## towhead (Mar 1, 2011)

down range


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 1, 2011)

range rules


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rules broken


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 1, 2011)

Broken   shovel !


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Shovel Head


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 1, 2011)

edit: whoops too late

 Head Shop


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2011)

shop manager


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 1, 2011)

manager skills


----------



## peejrey (Mar 1, 2011)

Skills Competition
 (Competition at our high school for Cosmetology)..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 1, 2011)

Competition over.


----------



## peejrey (Mar 1, 2011)

over cooked[:'(]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 1, 2011)

cooked ham


----------



## peejrey (Mar 1, 2011)

Ham sandwich


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 1, 2011)

sandwich meat


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 1, 2011)

Meat Head.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 1, 2011)

Head cheese


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 1, 2011)

cheese straws


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 1, 2011)

Straw(s) Man


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2011)

Man Bra-------wow


----------



## towhead (Mar 2, 2011)

bra strap


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

strap sided


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 2, 2011)

Sided  house !


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 2, 2011)

house rules


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 3, 2011)

Rules broken


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 3, 2011)

broken spirit[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 3, 2011)

spirit fingers


----------



## nydigger (Mar 3, 2011)

fingers lost


----------



## towhead (Mar 3, 2011)

LOST DOG


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 3, 2011)

Dog  house[8D]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 3, 2011)

house wine


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2011)

Wine Connoisseur


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 3, 2011)

NO! Beat me by 5 seconds!!!!

 Connoisseur travel


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Wine drinker


 Too late killer....LOL[8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2011)

travel abroad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2011)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2011)

WTF do you guys sit and wait to add one  lol

  My bad i was on the wrong page [8D] I still like the picture


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 4, 2011)

Picture Rocks


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2011)

rocks suck (when digging)
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2011)

Suck gas


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 4, 2011)

Gas  prices []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 4, 2011)

prices skyrocketing


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 4, 2011)

Skyrocketing   high[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

high places


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 4, 2011)

Places  please []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

please don't


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't wait!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

wait awhile


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

awhile later


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

Later dude.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2011)

Dude looks like a lady []

 DUDE RANCH


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

ranch house


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

House warming.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 4, 2011)

Warming   up !![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

up there


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2011)

There Here!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 4, 2011)

here hear


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 4, 2011)

hear aid


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2011)

aid Fred
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 5, 2011)

Fred   digs ![8D]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2011)

digs dumps


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 5, 2011)

Dumps   contaminated [:'(]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2011)

Contaminated soil.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 5, 2011)

Soil   types !!


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 5, 2011)

Types quickly


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2011)

Quickly talking.[:-]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2011)

talking continuously


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 5, 2011)

continuously raining
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2011)

raining cats


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2011)

Cats fight.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2011)

fight right


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 5, 2011)

Right on!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2011)

on board


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2011)

Board game.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 5, 2011)

game OVER!!!!


----------



## Alaska (Mar 6, 2011)

over done!


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 6, 2011)

Done  wrong []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 6, 2011)

wrong way


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

way out


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 6, 2011)

out shine


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

shine shoe


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 6, 2011)

shoe lace
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 6, 2011)

lace undergarments


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

undergarments removed []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 6, 2011)

removed wart


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

wart hog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2011)

Hog head.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

head honcho


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2011)

Honcho concho...[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

concho silverplated


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2011)

Silverplated candlesticks


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

candlesticks polished


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

polished poop


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

poop scoop


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 6, 2011)

scoop neck


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

neck tie


----------



## Alaska (Mar 6, 2011)

tie dye


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

dye eggs


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2011)

Eggs Ackley


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 7, 2011)

ackley iowa


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

Iowa Hawkeyes


----------



## peejrey (Mar 7, 2011)

Hawkeyes bowl[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 8, 2011)

bowl broken
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2011)

Broken bitters.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2011)

bitters sold


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2011)

Sold collection.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2011)

collection protection


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 8, 2011)

protection plan


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2011)

plan escape


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 8, 2011)

Escape Artist


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2011)

artist Cyberdigger


----------



## PermInk (Mar 8, 2011)

Eccentric artist


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2011)

artist supplies


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2011)

Supplies carried.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 8, 2011)

carried out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2011)

Out dug.[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 9, 2011)

dug deep


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2011)

Deep Bleep


----------



## towhead (Mar 9, 2011)

bleep house


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

house arrest


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 9, 2011)

arrest criminals


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

criminals punished


----------



## Alaska (Mar 9, 2011)

punished platypus..


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

platypus - Australia


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Australia  beachcombing.[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 9, 2011)

beachcombing nut


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 9, 2011)

Nut  case !![sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2011)

case gins




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Gin joint.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 9, 2011)

joint account


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 9, 2011)

Account Closed


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

closed door


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 9, 2011)

Door Jam


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

Jam & Jelly


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 9, 2011)

Jelly Donut


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 9, 2011)

donut hole


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Hole (full of) bottles.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 9, 2011)

bottles crushed


----------



## Alaska (Mar 9, 2011)

crushed hopes


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

hopes up


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Up north.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 9, 2011)

,


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 9, 2011)

north carolina


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

carolina moonshine


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 9, 2011)

Moonshine Bootlegging


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Bootlegging recipe.[]

 Heat water to 70 degrees and then mix in malt and grain. While stirring the mixture slowly heat to 160 degrees (raise temperature 5 degrees every 2 minutes).

 Keep mixture at 160 degrees stirring constantly for 2-3 hours to convert starch into fermentable sugar and dextrin. 

 Filter off liquid and place into fermentation device and allow to cool to 70- 80 degrees. Immediately pitch with 3 grams of yeast. 

 To avoid secondary fermentation and contamination add 1 gram of ammonium-fluoride. Stir liquid for 1 minute then cover and seal with a airlock. 

 Mash will take 5-7 days to ferment. 

 After fermentation is complete pour into the still, filtering it through a pillow case to remove all solids.



 Moonshine

 5 gallon bucket of sweet feed (Sweet feed has several different grains and molasses making it a great tasting whiskey.) 

 one package of yeast (using distillers yeast will increase quality and quantity) 

 5 pounds sugar 

 Water

 Put enough feed to cover bottom of 5 gallon bucket, a good 4 inches deep.

 Add 5 pounds of sugar. Fill 1/2 full with boiling water. Mix until sugar is dissolved. Mix the rest and finish filling with warm water. 

 Add the yeast after it has cooled to the recomended temperture on the yeast label. Cover with lid--our lid has a little cap that screws on, leave it loose to breathe.

 4-5 days later it's ready to run! This is an old-timer recipe and works quite well. My liquor is always 150-180 proof. 

 It is not recommended for pot stills unless you filter it by pouring it through a pillow case into a 5 gallon bucket after it has finished fermenting. 

 Otherwise the meal will settle and burn in the bottom of your still. Some folks leave the solids in the pillow case and tie it off where it will not touch the bottom of the still. When you, Make Whiskey at home you can produce a drink of exceptional quality, and the process can be exceptionally rewarding.

 Free Moonshine Recipes Making moonshine recipe


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

bootlegging boys


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Boys camp.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

camp out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Out digging.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 9, 2011)

digging treasurers


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

Treasurers tallying.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 10, 2011)

tallying crew


----------



## glass man (Mar 10, 2011)

CREW CUT 

 [THE CUT I GOT IN SUMMERS AS A LITTLE BOY AND THE KINDA HAIR CUT THE BARBERS KEPT TRYING TO GIVE ME STARTING IN 68 WHEN I WAS TRYING TO GROW MY HAIR OUT!! THEY WERE DEAF TO THE WORDS "JUST TRIM A VERY VERY LITTLE OFF...THEY WERE IN COHOOTS WITH MY PARENTS,THE SCHOOL SYSTEM ETC!!]


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 10, 2011)

Cut Logs


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2011)

Logs sawn.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

sawn apart


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2011)

apart forever


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 10, 2011)

Forever Free


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 10, 2011)

free admission


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

admission ticket


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 10, 2011)

ticket punched


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 10, 2011)

Punched Out


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

out reach


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2011)

Reach beach.[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 10, 2011)

beach blast


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

Blast Him


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

Him Self


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Self esteem


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

esteem high


----------



## Lodzaglass (Mar 10, 2011)

*Hi Five!*


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

five dollars


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 10, 2011)

dollars & cents


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

cents counted


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 10, 2011)

Counted Chickens


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2011)

chickens plucked


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2011)

Plucked strings.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 10, 2011)

strings tied


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2011)

tie-dyed fries


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2011)

fries  French


----------



## towhead (Mar 11, 2011)

french poodle


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 11, 2011)

Poodle  Cuts  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 11, 2011)

Cuts Glass


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2011)

glass blower


----------



## Alaska (Mar 11, 2011)

blower knower


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2011)

knowers perspective


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 11, 2011)

Perspective Drawing


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 11, 2011)

Drawing Board.......


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2011)

board game


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2011)

Game piece.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2011)

piece of pie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2011)

Pie crust.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2011)

crust burnt


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2011)

Burnt out.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 11, 2011)

Out Cold


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2011)

Cold cuts.


----------



## rdy2dig (Mar 12, 2011)

Cuts deep


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 12, 2011)

Deep hole!


----------



## towhead (Mar 12, 2011)

hole punch


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 12, 2011)

punch  happy[sm=rolleyes.gif][8D]-----boxing  term!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

Birthday bottles.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

bottles empty


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

Empty nest.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

nest egg


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

Egg incubator.


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 12, 2011)

Incubator Temperature


----------



## Alaska (Mar 12, 2011)

temperature reading


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

Reading Rainbow


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

Rainbow bridge.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

bridge trestle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

Trestle table.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2011)

table spoon


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 12, 2011)

......................??


----------



## peejrey (Mar 12, 2011)

spoon full


----------



## Alaska (Mar 13, 2011)

fulla' bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 13, 2011)

Bottles layered.


----------



## towhead (Mar 14, 2011)

layered cake


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 14, 2011)

cake walk


----------



## PermInk (Mar 14, 2011)

walk about


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 14, 2011)

about what?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 14, 2011)

About time![]


----------



## Alaska (Mar 15, 2011)

timed test


----------



## rdy2dig (Mar 15, 2011)

test tube


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 15, 2011)

tube top


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2011)

Top Cat


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 15, 2011)

Cat  nip[8D]


----------



## nydigger (Mar 15, 2011)

Nip Tuck


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 15, 2011)

tuck in


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2011)

in time


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 15, 2011)

Time  Out []


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2011)

out bid


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bid High


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2011)

high note


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2011)

Note Symbol


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2011)

symbol ring


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 15, 2011)

ring sizer!


----------



## peejrey (Mar 15, 2011)

hinge mold


----------



## peejrey (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry looking at the wrong page.....[>:]
 sizer nutrition


----------



## Alaska (Mar 15, 2011)

nutrition balance.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 15, 2011)

balance beam


----------



## jvharp (Mar 15, 2011)

beam clamp


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 15, 2011)

clamp down


----------



## towhead (Mar 16, 2011)

down south


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 16, 2011)

South   Buffalo !


----------



## jvharp (Mar 16, 2011)

Buffalo Burger


----------



## towhead (Mar 16, 2011)

Burger Island


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 16, 2011)

Island  hopping !


----------



## jvharp (Mar 16, 2011)

hopping mad


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 16, 2011)

Mad Magazine [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 16, 2011)

Magazine Street


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 16, 2011)

street rod


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 16, 2011)

Rod bent.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 16, 2011)

bent probe


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 17, 2011)

probe discovery[:-]


----------



## jvharp (Mar 17, 2011)

discovery mission


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2011)

Mission   impossible !


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

impossible possibility


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

Possibility city


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2011)

City  limits !


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

limits graph


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 17, 2011)

graft  ideas


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

ideas wanted


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

WANTED poster


----------



## Alaska (Mar 17, 2011)

poster child


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

Childe Hassam









From.


----------



## pjritter (Mar 17, 2011)

hassam qazi


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

qazi  queasy


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 17, 2011)

queasy spell


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 18, 2011)

spell bound
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2011)

spellbinding stories


----------



## Alaska (Mar 18, 2011)

stories untold


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 18, 2011)

Untold Riches


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2011)

riches hidden


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2011)

hidden street


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2011)

street address


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 18, 2011)

Address found.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2011)

found a penny


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2011)

Foundling Hospital


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2011)

Penny Farthing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 18, 2011)

Farthing wood.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2011)

wood carving


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 18, 2011)

carving up


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)

Uptown Barbie


----------



## PermInk (Mar 19, 2011)

uptown girl

 "She's been living in her uptown world" []


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 19, 2011)

girl problem
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 19, 2011)

problem child


----------



## towhead (Mar 19, 2011)

child psychology


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 19, 2011)

Psychology   major !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 19, 2011)

Major Tom.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)

Tom Terrific


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 19, 2011)

Terrific bottle.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 19, 2011)

[align=left]Bottle Heads!
 [/align][align=right]  [/align]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 19, 2011)

HEADS UP!!!!![8|]


----------



## Alaska (Mar 19, 2011)

up town


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)

Townsend's Phosphated




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 19, 2011)

phosphated starch
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 19, 2011)

starch granule


----------



## towhead (Mar 19, 2011)

granule form


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 19, 2011)

Form-  i 9  []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2011)

9 lives


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 19, 2011)

Lives (for) digging.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2011)

digging buddy


----------



## pjritter (Mar 19, 2011)

(my) buddy + me


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 19, 2011)

Me dig.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 19, 2011)

dig dirt


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 20, 2011)

dirt dobber


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

"Dobber" Lanier


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lanier recorder


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

recorder tripod

(see here)


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 20, 2011)

tripod  legs


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Legs crossed


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

crossed doubly


----------



## Alaska (Mar 20, 2011)

double trouble


----------



## Dugout (Mar 20, 2011)

trouble brewing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2011)

brewing microbiology


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 20, 2011)

Microbiology  articles


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

articles online


----------



## jskirk (Mar 20, 2011)

online account


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

account disabled


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 20, 2011)

disabled monkey
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

monkey patrol.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 20, 2011)

patrol car


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

car chase


----------



## Dugout (Mar 20, 2011)

chase mouse


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

mouse trap


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

Trapping Quebec


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

quebec carnival


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

carnival knock-downs




From.


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

Knock-down Furniture (can be easily taken apart with no tools)


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

Furniture City


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2011)

city wok


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 20, 2011)

wok pot


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 20, 2011)

Pot Party


----------



## jvharp (Mar 20, 2011)

party time


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

Party Par-T-Pak


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 21, 2011)

Par T Pak bottle  :]


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 21, 2011)

bottle diging


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2011)

Dig Dug


----------



## Alaska (Mar 21, 2011)

dug bonanza!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonanza Steakhouse


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2011)

steakhouse cafe


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2011)

cafe table


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 21, 2011)

table (of) elements.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2011)

elements (of) nature


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 21, 2011)

Nature Valley (bar)


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2011)

Valley Implement


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 21, 2011)

Implement used.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2011)

used Kleenex


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2011)

USED SOUL [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2011)

Kleenex Needed hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 21, 2011)

needed help


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2011)

HELP semaphore


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

semaphore (for) railroad


----------



## Alaska (Mar 22, 2011)

railroad ties


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

ties knot


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

Knott's Berry


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

Berry  baskets !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2011)

baskets cases


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2011)

(many) cases solved


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

solved problem


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

Problem child !!


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2011)

child seat


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

seat cover !


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

cover up


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

Up Creek


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

creek flooding


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

flooding prone


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

prone (to) laziness


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

laziness highlighted


----------



## glass man (Mar 22, 2011)

HIGHLIGHTED EMBOSSING


----------



## Dugout (Mar 22, 2011)

embossing mistake


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

mistaken identity


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2011)

identity theft


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

theft   ( of  )  services !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

Services rendered.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2011)

rendered tallow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2011)

tallow pokedex


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

pokedex over


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Overdue digging[].


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

digging machine




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2011)

machine  parts


----------



## towhead (Mar 23, 2011)

parts (n') labor


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2011)

labor  boss


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

Boss Tweed


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2011)

Tweed jacket


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

jacketed bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2011)

bottle books [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

bookstores declining


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 23, 2011)

declining  health[][:'(]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 23, 2011)

health insurance


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 23, 2011)

insurance fraud


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 23, 2011)

Fraud Paypal


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 23, 2011)

paypal sucks!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2011)

sucks gas


----------



## glass man (Mar 24, 2011)

GAS GUZZELER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

Guzzler pumps


 Well not that one lol [8D]


----------



## towhead (Mar 24, 2011)

pumps iron


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2011)

iron  man[8D]


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Mar 24, 2011)

man up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

Up skirt[8|]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 24, 2011)

skirt fabric


----------



## towhead (Mar 24, 2011)

fabric store


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2011)

store  coupons


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

coupons clipped


----------



## towhead (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

Hedge hog


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2011)

Hog   heaven [&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

heaven sent


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sent packing


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 24, 2011)

packing  bags


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 24, 2011)

bags packed


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

packed bags


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 24, 2011)

bags carried???????


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2011)

Bags lost!


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

LOST BAGS
 [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2011)

bags chair


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 25, 2011)

chair arm


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 25, 2011)

arm(ed) nation


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

Nation  rebels !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2011)

Rebels Howl


----------



## towhead (Mar 25, 2011)

Howl House


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

House  Detective !


----------



## towhead (Mar 25, 2011)

detective work


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 25, 2011)

work hard


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

hard  hat[8D]


----------



## woody (Mar 25, 2011)

hat trick


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

trick played


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

Played hard


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

hard  head [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## woody (Mar 25, 2011)

head cheese


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2011)

cheese crock


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

crock lid


----------



## towhead (Mar 25, 2011)

lid band


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

band  (of )  brothers !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2011)

Brothers Grim


----------



## woody (Mar 25, 2011)

grim reaper


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

REAPER MINIATURES


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

miniature whiskey (I'm thinking sample size)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2011)

Whiskey bottles and brand new cars ...................


----------



## Dugout (Mar 25, 2011)

bottles passed


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

passed   out[8D][]


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

outhouse reading


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

reading  minds[8|][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

_reading_ comprehension


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

Comprehension Doughnut


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PermInk
> 
> _reading_ comprehension


  Last word used ----First[8|][]


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

doughnut hole


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 sorry I had never played that way before, but I will play correctly now []


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

hole plugs !


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

plugs monkey


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

monkey  business[&:]


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

BUSINESS SLOTH


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

Sloth  facts!!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

FACTS ADVENTURELAND


----------



## Dugout (Mar 25, 2011)

facts reported


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

Adventureland    Florida!!


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

Florida Gators!!


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

Gators   bite [][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2011)

gators boots


----------



## Dugout (Mar 25, 2011)

boots & cowboys


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

COWBOYS SQUID


----------



## Alaska (Mar 25, 2011)

squid billies


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2011)

Billie's Blues


----------



## PermInk (Mar 25, 2011)

Blues Brothers


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2011)

BROTHERS SISTERS


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

Sister Sledge


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 26, 2011)

sledge hammer


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2011)

Hammer curtains


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

curtains drawn


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 26, 2011)

drawn & quarted


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2011)

quartered artichokes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 26, 2011)

Hammer Toe
 Did you know there is a mallet toe? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 26, 2011)

artichoke salad


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

salad nicoise


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

Nicoise Olives


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

Olive Green


----------



## peejrey (Mar 26, 2011)

Green Leaves


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 26, 2011)

Leaves burned


----------



## peejrey (Mar 26, 2011)

burned trash [:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

Trash Pit


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2011)

PIT RHINOCEROUS


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2011)

Rhinocerous  droppings [8|][]


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> RhinocerousÂ  droppingsÂ [8|][]


 ROFL[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

dropping(s) hammer


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 26, 2011)

hammer time!![]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 26, 2011)

time wasted.....


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

wasted opportunity

 P.S.  Good one, Surface, with the olives.  I wasn't even sure how to follow that one lol.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2011)

opportunity knocking


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 26, 2011)

knocking boots [][:-][]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha.  Boots dug


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2011)

dug  bottles!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 26, 2011)

bottles breaking


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 26, 2011)

breaking   hearts[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 26, 2011)

hearts broken []


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

broken neck []


----------



## peejrey (Mar 26, 2011)

Neck Brace


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Road Dog (Mar 26, 2011)

Brace Wall


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

bracelet patterns







 []  oops, don't wanna offend the rules committee... [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 26, 2011)

Pattern shift

 ...first post made from my p[]hone. ...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shift Work


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## towhead (Mar 27, 2011)

work out


----------



## Alaska (Mar 27, 2011)

OUT DUG!


----------



## MABottleHunter (Mar 27, 2011)

dug bottles  I tried.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 27, 2011)

Bottles  everywhere [8|][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2011)

Everywhere Kid


----------



## PermInk (Mar 27, 2011)

Kid overboard


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 27, 2011)

overboard man (in reverse lol)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2011)

Man up---------->lol


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

Man Iron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2011)

IRON BUTT


----------



## peejrey (Mar 27, 2011)

wow rick.....
 BUTT HEAD


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 27, 2011)

Head cheese


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheese Head


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 27, 2011)

Head  games []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2011)

games scored


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 27, 2011)

scored   high


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2011)

high jump


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

jump up


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 27, 2011)

Up   there[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2011)

there goes


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 27, 2011)

goes around


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2011)

around town


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

town portrait


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 27, 2011)

dump garbage


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2011)

. com  []
 to slow  oh well.oops thats more then 2 words HA!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2011)

GARBAGE MOUTH


----------



## peejrey (Mar 27, 2011)

mouth wash


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 27, 2011)

wash board


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

board footage


----------



## towhead (Mar 28, 2011)

footage calculator


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 28, 2011)

Calculator Watch.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 28, 2011)

Watch   fob!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 28, 2011)

Fob ripped


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 28, 2011)

ripped muscles


----------



## towhead (Mar 28, 2011)

Muscles song


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

song book


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

book glass


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 28, 2011)

Glass   Eye  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

eye exam


----------



## towhead (Mar 28, 2011)

exam paper


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 28, 2011)

paper  cut !


----------



## towhead (Mar 28, 2011)

cut loose


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 28, 2011)

loose  tooth[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2011)

tooth decay


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

decay rampant


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

rampant lion (yeah, googled it!)  (think Leo's)[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> rampant lion (yeah, googled it!)  (think Leo's)[]


 

 Rampant !  thats me []

 Lion head


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

head shrinker


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

shrinker powder


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

powder magazine


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2011)

magazine burned


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

burned sage


----------



## Dugout (Mar 28, 2011)

sage seasoning


----------



## peejrey (Mar 28, 2011)

seasoning bottle


----------



## peejrey (Mar 28, 2011)

bottle tumbler


----------



## peejrey (Mar 28, 2011)

tumbler motor


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

motor mayhem


----------



## peejrey (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry had to work for this one.....

 Motor quadricycles


 I'm done for tonight....[]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 28, 2011)

maybe not.....
 Mayhem problems


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

problem child (had to omit the s lol)


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 28, 2011)

child toys


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

toys China


----------



## towhead (Mar 29, 2011)

china doll


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

Doll   baby[]


----------



## towhead (Mar 29, 2011)

baby oil


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

oil field


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 29, 2011)

field notes


----------



## towhead (Mar 29, 2011)

notes taken


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2011)

taken apart


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

Apart   again[&:]


----------



## towhead (Mar 29, 2011)

again  today


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

Today   Show


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

show stopper


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2011)

stopper verb


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

Verb  Words []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2011)

words shouted


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

shouted out


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2011)

out of


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

Of Mice


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2011)

Mice bones


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

Boneset Medicine


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

medicine vial


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

vial necklace


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

Vial found.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

found treasure


----------



## PermInk (Mar 29, 2011)

treasure troll


----------



## Dugout (Mar 29, 2011)

troll about


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 29, 2011)

about face


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

face plant


----------



## Alaska (Mar 30, 2011)

planters peanuts


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2011)

PEANUTS CHARACTORS


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 30, 2011)

Characters  portrayed !


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

portrayed simply


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 30, 2011)

simply astonishing


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

astonishing stupidity (the next one will be on the lighter side, promise[])


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 30, 2011)

Stupidity  rules!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 30, 2011)

rules broken


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

broken bromo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2011)

BROMO HOTEL


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Hotel California


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 30, 2011)

California  raisins [8|]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 30, 2011)

rasins nutrition


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nutrition data


----------



## glass man (Mar 31, 2011)

DADA DATE    [JUST LIKE THE SOUND OF IT...REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT A "DATA -DATE" WOULD BE LIKE,BUT I BET YOU WOULD GET A LOTA.......INFORMATION ON ONE![]]JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2011)

Date! ==  2011 []


----------



## PermInk (Mar 31, 2011)

2011 Mustang


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

mustang horses


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 31, 2011)

horses hooves


----------



## epackage (Mar 31, 2011)

hooves trimmed


----------



## nydigger (Mar 31, 2011)

Trimmed hedges


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

hedges high


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2011)

High    ( on)   life ![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## PermInk (Mar 31, 2011)

Life Savers


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

savers (and) spenders

 I like that picture, Perm Ink!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 31, 2011)

spenders anonymous


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

anonymous user


----------



## towhead (Mar 31, 2011)

user friendly


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2011)

friendly folks


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

folk(s) art


----------



## PermInk (Mar 31, 2011)

art deco


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2011)

deco  style!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2011)

Style Vogue[:-]


----------



## madman (Mar 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Style Vogue[:-]


 HMMM I JUST WENT BRAIN DEAD................


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2011)

Vogue  magazine!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 31, 2011)

magazine rack


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 1, 2011)

rack size []


----------



## rdy2dig (Apr 1, 2011)

size chart


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 1, 2011)

chart data


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 1, 2011)

Data Skull


----------



## glass man (Apr 1, 2011)

SKULL POISON


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 1, 2011)

poison bottle


----------



## grugirl (Apr 1, 2011)

hinge lip


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 1, 2011)

lip smackers


----------



## Dugout (Apr 1, 2011)

smackers slackers


----------



## grugirl (Apr 1, 2011)

slackers suck 

 Ahhhh.. can I say that here?


----------



## Dugout (Apr 1, 2011)

suck liquid


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 1, 2011)

liquid glycerin


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2011)

glycerin soap


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2011)

soap dish


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 2, 2011)

dish soap


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2011)

soap bubbles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2011)

bubbles (in) level.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2011)

level off


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2011)

Off Zoloft


----------



## Dugout (Apr 2, 2011)

Zoloft expired


----------



## towhead (Apr 3, 2011)

expired tabs


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 3, 2011)

tabs key


----------



## grugirl (Apr 3, 2011)

key hole


----------



## jskirk (Apr 3, 2011)

hole out


----------



## rdy2dig (Apr 3, 2011)

out side


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 3, 2011)

side car


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 3, 2011)

car seat


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

Seat cushion.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2011)

cushion. pushin


----------



## PermInk (Apr 3, 2011)

pushin forty


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 3, 2011)

forty thieves


----------



## Alaska (Apr 4, 2011)

thieves delight


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2011)

delight(ful) surprise


----------



## epackage (Apr 4, 2011)

surprise pickle


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 4, 2011)

pickle tickle


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2011)

pickle jar


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

Jar lid.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2011)

lid shut


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 4, 2011)

shut down   (what was wrong with pickle tickle???)


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2011)

(nothing)
 down below


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 4, 2011)

below zero

 tickle should have been played....i hope i did not offend anyone??


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2011)

zero-zero


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 4, 2011)

zero calories


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2011)

calories count


----------



## PermInk (Apr 4, 2011)

Count Chocula


----------



## Dugout (Apr 4, 2011)

Chocula slain


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 5, 2011)

slain dragon


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 5, 2011)

Of course ...shut out



  I know who Bill Wilson was! Dr. Bob too.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Outer Limits


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2011)

Limits Infinity


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 5, 2011)

infinity symbol


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

symbol samples


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 5, 2011)

samples sold


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Sold Out


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 5, 2011)

Out Numbered


----------



## Stardust (Apr 5, 2011)

numbered stickers


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 5, 2011)

stickers galore


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2011)

Galore Tube


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Tube Shootin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2011)

shootin hoops


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoops & Yoyo


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 5, 2011)

Yo yo   Champion[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Championship Belt


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 5, 2011)

belt buckle


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 6, 2011)

buckle up


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 6, 2011)

I am new, so... I'll go with     up tight[]


----------



## epackage (Apr 6, 2011)

tight wad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2011)

wad acronym


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2011)

Acronym  definition !


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Definition found


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 6, 2011)

found privy


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 6, 2011)

privy bottles


----------



## towhead (Apr 6, 2011)

bottles sold


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2011)

sold  out !


----------



## nydigger (Apr 6, 2011)

out spoken


----------



## grugirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how to discontinue this post from going to my inbox? The two word postings?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2011)

Just don't open it if you don't want to see it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2011)

Spoken Word


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2011)

Word   Up [8|][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2011)

Up Arrow----------------------->


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Word Â  UpÂ [8|][8D]


 
 Same to you Brother [8D]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 6, 2011)

arrow signs


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2011)

signs   ( of )  life !


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2011)

life game


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2011)

On


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 6, 2011)

Fire   pit[8|]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Fire away.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 7, 2011)

AWAY DAYS------------------TIME FOR WORK[]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2011)

Days  left !!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2011)

left out


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Outer Limits


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2011)

Limits set[]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2011)

set apart


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

apartment neighbor


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2011)

neighbor friendly


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Friendly Dragon


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2011)

dragon breath


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

_Breathless_ Belmondo


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

Belmondo Tile


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Tile grout


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

Grout Sponge


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2011)

Sponge Bob


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Bob Squarepants


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2011)

Squarepants   Rules!![sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Rules: Cricket


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 7, 2011)

Cricket Cage


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2011)

Cage  fighting[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## nydigger (Apr 7, 2011)

fighting irish


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 7, 2011)

irish lass


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 7, 2011)

Lass (  was  )   young[]


----------



## PermInk (Apr 7, 2011)

young child


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Child's Play


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 7, 2011)

Play ball!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 8, 2011)

ballroom dancing


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2011)

Dancing  fools[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2011)

fools gold


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 8, 2011)

gold teeth


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2011)

dAM i WAS JUST LOOKIN FOR A PIC FOR GOOD TEETH!!!!  LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2011)

TEETH GOLD!  HA


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2011)

gold lost


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 8, 2011)

Lost   souls !


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2011)

souls repaired


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2011)

repaired DNA


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 8, 2011)

DNA strands


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 8, 2011)

we think alike my friend!!



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> dAM i WAS JUST LOOKIN FOR A PIC FOR GOOD TEETH!!!!  LOL


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2011)

strands braided


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

braided hair


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2011)

hair  ball[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 10, 2011)

Ball Glass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> we think alike my friend!!
> 
> ...


 
 Scary ! sorry man  hahahaha


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

Glass Cullet


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2011)

Cullet  supply


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

Supply House


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 10, 2011)

house (of) pain


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

Pain Alleviation


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

Alleviation points


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

Points Abroad


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2011)

Abroad   again!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

again faster


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2011)

Faster  please[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

Please Me


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 10, 2011)

Me hungry


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 10, 2011)

Me  Digger[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 10, 2011)

digger hungry


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 10, 2011)

Hungry Hollow. (a place)


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 11, 2011)

Hollow personality
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2011)

personality masked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2011)

Masked Gorilla


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 11, 2011)

Gorilla  Glue !!!


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2011)

Glue Sniffer


----------



## towhead (Apr 11, 2011)

sniffer dog


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 11, 2011)

dog toy


----------



## Alaska (Apr 11, 2011)

toy train


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 11, 2011)

train wreck


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2011)

wreck diver


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 11, 2011)

diver down


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2011)

Downtown song


----------



## epackage (Apr 12, 2011)

Song Sung     (notice only two words and the first is the last of the previous poster)[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2011)

Sung Kang


----------



## epackage (Apr 12, 2011)

Kang (the) Conqueror ......winning !!!!!   LOL[8D][&:][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2011)

Conqueror Root


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 12, 2011)

root cellar


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 12, 2011)

cellar wine


----------



## epackage (Apr 12, 2011)

Wine Drinker


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2011)

Drinkers Nose


----------



## towhead (Apr 12, 2011)

nose job


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Job search.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 12, 2011)

search engine


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Engine failure.


----------



## digdug (Apr 12, 2011)

failure extraordinaire


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 12, 2011)

extraordinaire definition


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Definition designation.


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, hummmmm;    designation nowhere


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2011)

Nowhere Man


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 13, 2011)

man room


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 13, 2011)

Room  number !


----------



## towhead (Apr 13, 2011)

number trace


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 13, 2011)

Trace  minerals!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 13, 2011)

minerals properties


----------



## towhead (Apr 13, 2011)

properties sold


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 13, 2011)

Sold  Out!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 13, 2011)

out cold


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2011)

Cold Pit


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 13, 2011)

pit boss


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2011)

Boss Tweed


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 14, 2011)

tweed weasel


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 14, 2011)

weasel rodent


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2011)

Rodent's Revenge


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2011)

Revenge Act


----------



## glass man (Apr 14, 2011)

ACT OUT


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2011)

Outta Sight


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2011)

Sight X


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2011)

Ax  Men !


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 14, 2011)

men room


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2011)

roomba rhumba


----------



## towhead (Apr 14, 2011)

rhumba room


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2011)

Room  addition !


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 14, 2011)

addition worksheets


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2011)

Worksheets   ( for )  kids


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2011)

Kids Keds


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 15, 2011)

Keds shoes
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Alaska (Apr 15, 2011)

shoes unlimited


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 15, 2011)

unlimited  bottles[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bottles excitement!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 15, 2011)

excitement (of) discovery


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 15, 2011)

Discovery Point


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 15, 2011)

point break


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2011)

Break Face


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 15, 2011)

Face off ![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Off base.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 15, 2011)

base head


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## jskirk (Apr 15, 2011)

cheese danish


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2011)

Danish pastry


----------



## jskirk (Apr 16, 2011)

pastry chef


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 16, 2011)

Chef  jobs[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2011)

Jobs, Steve


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger


 
 EW


----------



## peejrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Martin Companies


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 17, 2011)

Companies policy


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Policy makers.


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 17, 2011)

Makers  mark!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mark time.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 17, 2011)

time stamp


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 17, 2011)

stamp seal


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seal wine.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 18, 2011)

wine glass.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

glass house


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 18, 2011)

House Zombie  







 Man I would like to get behind that house for a privy[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

zombie voodoo


----------



## towhead (Apr 18, 2011)

voodoo doll


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Apr 18, 2011)

Doll house


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2011)

House Party


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 18, 2011)

Party  hardy [8D]


----------



## towhead (Apr 18, 2011)

Hardy boys


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 18, 2011)

Boys Town[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

town crier


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 18, 2011)

crier therapy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2011)

therapy couch


----------



## towhead (Apr 19, 2011)

couch potato


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2011)

Potato head[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

head strong


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2011)

Strong  willed !!!


----------



## towhead (Apr 19, 2011)

willed out


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

out house!


----------



## BillinMo (Apr 19, 2011)

House dressing


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2011)

dressing  appropriately[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## towhead (Apr 19, 2011)

appropriately named


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2011)

named anonymously []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2011)

*Anonymously Yours []*


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 19, 2011)

Yours  truly![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2011)

Truly Yours [:-]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 19, 2011)

yours exclusively


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

exclusively bodyboarding


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2011)

Bodyboarding magazine.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Magazine Street


----------



## towhead (Apr 20, 2011)

street car


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2011)

car windshield


----------



## towhead (Apr 20, 2011)

windshield chip


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

chip(ped) lip


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2011)

Lip sync [8D]


----------



## peejrey (Apr 20, 2011)

hindge screw


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

screw jack


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2011)

Jack  Daniels []


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

Daniels distillery

http://www.jdcollectorspage.com/jugs.html


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2011)

distillery workers !


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Workers Woolworth


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

Woolworth morethanitusedtobe![] Kidding, I got nothing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, Woolworth building


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

building fire


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

fire sign


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Firesign Theater


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2011)

Theater seats!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2011)

seats taken


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 21, 2011)

taken away


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 21, 2011)

Away knot.
 I'll bet you thought I couldn 't sew[8D]


----------



## towhead (Apr 21, 2011)

knot head


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 21, 2011)

head shop


----------



## towhead (Apr 21, 2011)

shop key


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 21, 2011)

key mold


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mold design.


----------



## towhead (Apr 21, 2011)

design studio


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

studio musician


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 21, 2011)

musician poems


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 21, 2011)

poems written


----------



## towhead (Apr 21, 2011)

written word


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2011)

association cortex


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

cortex lobe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2011)

Lobe Cat
  Where is that guy anyway?[]


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

Too funny, I was waiting to see if that is what someone would add. LOL


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

cat lover


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 22, 2011)

lover boy


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

Boy George


----------



## Alaska (Apr 22, 2011)

George Clooney


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 22, 2011)

Clooney, Rosemary


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

HINGE MOLD


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

HINGE MOLD


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)

moldy sandwich


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 22, 2011)

sandwich penicillin[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

Penicillin look


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 23, 2011)

look out!!


----------



## Alaska (Apr 23, 2011)

out dug!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 23, 2011)

dug it


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

"It" girl


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 24, 2011)

Girl color


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 24, 2011)

Color Bottle
 (its a Japanese rock band)


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

bottle collector


----------



## peejrey (Apr 24, 2011)

collector frames
 WOW we're up to 200!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

frames askew


----------



## Alaska (Apr 24, 2011)

askew thoughts


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

thoughts unleashed


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 24, 2011)

unleashed fury


----------



## peejrey (Apr 24, 2011)

fury bis....
 Ahhh....the power of google


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 24, 2011)

bis gleich

 you got that right  lol


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 24, 2011)

Gleich  dance!!------Contemporary  Ballet[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't mind if I do

  Ballet lover


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2011)

Lover Lover


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 25, 2011)

lover boy


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2011)

boy blue


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 26, 2011)

Blue Monday.


----------



## nydigger (Apr 26, 2011)

Monday Sucks


----------



## towhead (Apr 26, 2011)

sucks up


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 26, 2011)

up beat


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2011)

Beat Generation


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 26, 2011)

generation x


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 26, 2011)

X Man






 With improved digging gloves [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 26, 2011)

man eater


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 26, 2011)

eater nation


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2011)

Nation Flags


----------



## Alaska (Apr 27, 2011)

flag bearer


----------



## towhead (Apr 27, 2011)

bearer stock


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 27, 2011)

stock still


----------



## towhead (Apr 27, 2011)

still crazy    (after all these years)


----------



## nydigger (Apr 27, 2011)

Crazy Horse


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2011)

Horse half


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Half way--I like the one you added Towhead[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 28, 2011)

half baked  [:-]


----------



## Alaska (Apr 28, 2011)

baked burnt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2011)

offering meat!


----------



## towhead (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks mtgirl, that's the name of a song....but you might be too young to remember it?

 MEAT BALL


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 28, 2011)

ball jar


----------



## towhead (Apr 28, 2011)

jar seal


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2011)

Seal Rocks


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 28, 2011)

rocks falling


----------



## epackage (Apr 28, 2011)

Falling down


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2011)

Downtown Petula


----------



## epackage (Apr 28, 2011)

Petula Dvorak


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

Dvorak keyboard


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

keyboard keys


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

Keystone Light


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 29, 2011)

light weight

 Towhead, No I remember Meat loaf, how about Velvet Underground , that should clue you in on the age. Until next week another year older. Been around awhile. But my spirit is young!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

weight fortune


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

Fortune Cookie


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

cookie jar


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 29, 2011)

jar closure


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> cookie jar


 

 Ipittydafool


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 29, 2011)

fighters ear


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

ear pinch


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pinch loaf


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 29, 2011)

loaf pinched!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

pinched Favrile


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

Favrile Glass


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 29, 2011)

glass eye


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

eye wash


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

eye pigment


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

wash eyes


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 29, 2011)

eyes crossed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

crossed eyes


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

crossed fingers


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

"Fingers" Lucchese


----------



## Alaska (Apr 30, 2011)

lucchese's glasses


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 30, 2011)

glasses blown


----------



## jskirk (Apr 30, 2011)

blown fuse


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2011)

Blown Up------------->


 http://youtu.be/1_t44siFyb4


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuse Freakin Blown!


----------



## Dugout (Apr 30, 2011)

blown apart


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2011)

apartments nouveau


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 30, 2011)

[/align]
Nouveau Riche .[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2011)

Jovi Shmovi


----------



## RedGinger (May 1, 2011)

schmovi anchovie


----------



## RedGinger (May 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Fuse Freakin Blown!


 
 Ha!  I know that guy lol.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me to [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2011)

Your looking for 
 Sambora Joes word was Riche
 That is Riche Sambora,do I win[]


----------



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

anchovie paste


----------



## RedGinger (May 1, 2011)

paste picture


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2011)

EW


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2011)

Picture Picture


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2011)

picture Snowdon


----------



## Alaska (May 2, 2011)

snodon denim


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2011)

Den'I'm boating


----------



## RedGinger (May 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Picture Picture


 
 I love that picture!  It could only have been posted by a Leo lol!  It's corny, yet sweet and true.


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2011)

True Grit






 * Lauren, the 2WordPopo said you gotta put editorial comments in footnote form, lest yer fellow players become more confused... [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2011)

Boating Freak


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 if you say so []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 2, 2011)

freak show


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2011)

So dead!


----------



## RedGinger (May 2, 2011)

dead ringer


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2011)

ringer wringer


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 3, 2011)

wringer washer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 4, 2011)

Wringer Bucket


----------



## towhead (May 4, 2011)

bucket seat


----------



## mr.fred (May 4, 2011)

Seat  found!


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2011)

found out


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2011)

out digging


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2011)

DIGGING NUTCASE1


----------



## towhead (May 5, 2011)

nutcase helmet


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2011)

helmet  liner


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2011)

liner notes


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2011)

notes mailed


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2011)

mailed puppy


----------



## towhead (May 5, 2011)

puppy love


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2011)

love struck!


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2011)

struck down


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2011)

down sizing


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2011)

sizing matters


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2011)

matters  (a )  lot []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2011)

Lot Digger


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2011)

digger delight


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2011)

delight earthly


----------



## RedGinger (May 6, 2011)

earthly bodies


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2011)

bodies exhibit


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> earthly bodies


 
 what no pix  [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2011)

Bodies Blood


----------



## towhead (May 6, 2011)

blood hound


----------



## surfaceone (May 7, 2011)

_Hound Dog_


----------



## mr.fred (May 7, 2011)

dog    breath[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 7, 2011)

Breath Hand


----------



## Dugout (May 8, 2011)

Hand out


----------



## mr.fred (May 8, 2011)

out digging []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2011)

Digging Pits------------------- at Ohrdruf[X(]


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

Pits dug.


----------



## Wangan (May 8, 2011)

dug out


----------



## RedGinger (May 8, 2011)

out (of) here


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2011)

Here (by)  me

http://youtu.be/4lpusda5O5Y


----------



## towhead (May 9, 2011)

me first


----------



## JustinBarley (May 9, 2011)

First bottle


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2011)

Bottle  bug [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2011)

BUG EYES!


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2011)

eyes  peeled[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## towhead (May 9, 2011)

peeled paint


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2011)

paint  brush!


----------



## RedGinger (May 9, 2011)

brush hair


----------



## mtgirl (May 9, 2011)

hair tonic


----------



## mr.fred (May 9, 2011)

tonic  bottle


----------



## mtgirl (May 9, 2011)

bottle collector (of course)[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2011)

collector funky


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 9, 2011)

Funky chicken


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 9, 2011)

chicken fried


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2011)

Fried Brain  (Tacos) yum


----------



## Dugout (May 9, 2011)

brain teaser


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2011)

Teaser horse

 come on now,5 posts back your slipping [][]


----------



## towhead (May 10, 2011)

horse trailer


----------



## RedGinger (May 10, 2011)

trailer hitch


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2011)

hitching post




From.


----------



## mr.fred (May 10, 2011)

post   ( a  )   bottle[]


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2011)

bottle panties


----------



## RedGinger (May 10, 2011)

LOL. []


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2011)

Loud family


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2011)

Gurgle spook


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2011)

Spook Man!


----------



## RedGinger (May 10, 2011)

man alive


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 10, 2011)

alive again


----------



## peejrey (May 10, 2011)

again faster


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

Faster Pussycat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

[:-]


----------



## RedGinger (May 11, 2011)

dolls broken


----------



## mr.fred (May 11, 2011)

broken   glass !!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

glass found


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

found art


----------



## towhead (May 12, 2011)

art class


----------



## mr.fred (May 12, 2011)

class  clown[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

Clown College


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

I want to say "college tuition" but that's probably a sore subject.[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

It is


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

is Iz


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 12, 2011)

iz real


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

real mermaids


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

mermaids Purse


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 12, 2011)

purse snatcher


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

snatcher catcher


----------



## towhead (May 13, 2011)

catcher mitt


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2011)

I won't respond at the risk of being political.[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2011)

political hooey


----------



## RedGinger (May 13, 2011)

hooey gooey

 (Rick, those Mermaid's Purses are so neat.  I remember finding them on the beach, but had totally forgotten about them.)


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2011)

Gooey Duck


----------



## towhead (May 13, 2011)

duck tail


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2011)

tail light


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2011)

light up


----------



## towhead (May 13, 2011)

up scale


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2011)

Scale Face


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> hooey gooey
> 
> (Rick, those Mermaid's Purses are so neat.  I remember finding them on the beach, but had totally forgotten about them.)


 
 here are the ones on the beaches,dried out


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2011)

face plant


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2011)

plant growth


----------



## Dugout (May 14, 2011)

growth removed


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

removed tick


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

tick fever


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

fever broke


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

broke rules     (I did)


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2011)

did indeed


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 17, 2011)

Indeed needed.


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

needed revived


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 17, 2011)

revived heart


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2011)

Heart book


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

book returned


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2011)

returned check


----------



## towhead (May 18, 2011)

check mate


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

mate, g'day


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2011)

G'day USA


----------



## mr.fred (May 19, 2011)

USA-----bottle!


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2011)

bottle tree


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2011)

tree hugger


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2011)

hugger mugger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2011)

Mugger Baboon


----------



## mr.fred (May 19, 2011)

Baboon   droppings [8|][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2011)

Droppings identification


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2011)

identification card


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 19, 2011)

card played


----------



## Dugout (May 19, 2011)

played marbles


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2011)

Marbles Marillion


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

Marillion was...


----------



## mr.fred (May 20, 2011)

Was  wondering []


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

wondering wandering


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

wandering executive


----------



## mr.fred (May 20, 2011)

executive  move[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

move George


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2011)

*


----------



## Dugout (May 21, 2011)

Washington Monument


----------



## surfaceone (May 21, 2011)

Monument Valley


----------



## Dugout (May 22, 2011)

Valley Forge


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

Forge Ahead--------------------------->>


----------



## Dugout (May 22, 2011)

ahead afoot


----------



## surfaceone (May 22, 2011)

afoot trouble


----------



## towhead (May 23, 2011)

trouble light


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2011)

light bulb


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2011)

bulbous nose


----------



## mr.fred (May 23, 2011)

nose  picker[:'(][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2011)

pick yer sticker


----------



## nydigger (May 23, 2011)

sticker shock


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2011)

shock collar


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2011)

Collar Bone


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2011)

bone fracture


----------



## towhead (May 24, 2011)

fracture surgery


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

surgery wagon


----------



## nydigger (May 24, 2011)

Wagon train


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

Train cast


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2011)

Cast Away
  Wilsonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!![]


----------



## towhead (May 25, 2011)

away today


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2011)

Today Show


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2011)

Show   stopper !!


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2011)

stopper knot


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2011)

knot   head [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## towhead (May 25, 2011)

head cheese


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2011)

cheese factory


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2011)

factory fire


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2011)

fire  brigade !


----------



## towhead (May 25, 2011)

brigade sergeant


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2011)

Sergeant    Major)-------USMC


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2011)

major league


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2011)

League Park


----------



## towhead (May 26, 2011)

Park Point


----------



## mr.fred (May 26, 2011)

point  taken!


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2011)

taken away


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2011)

away paint


----------



## Penn Digger (May 26, 2011)

paint splatter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2011)

matters not


----------



## towhead (May 26, 2011)

not cool


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2011)

Cool Dog

 looks like my dog []


----------



## towhead (May 27, 2011)

dog days


----------



## Penn Digger (May 27, 2011)

days inn


----------



## mr.fred (May 27, 2011)

Inn   Keeper []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2011)

Keeper Bottle-cap


----------



## peejrey (May 27, 2011)

Bottle-cap Designs....


----------



## glass man (May 28, 2011)

Designs houses


----------



## Dugout (May 28, 2011)

houses built


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2011)

built differently


----------



## Lodzaglass (May 31, 2011)

differently exposed


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2011)

exposed rafters


----------



## towhead (Jun 1, 2011)

rafters glove


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 1, 2011)

glove  size


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2011)

size zero


----------



## towhead (Jun 1, 2011)

zero debt


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 1, 2011)

debt  settlement


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2011)

settlement house


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 1, 2011)

house  detective


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2011)

Detective Robicheaux


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2011)

Robicheaux writes


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2011)

writes novels


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2011)

novels purchased


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2011)

purchased Alaska







 wrote check




From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alaska album 
 (My favorite album ever, BTW)


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2011)

Album recorded


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2011)

recorded joy


----------



## nydigger (Jun 3, 2011)

Joy Had


 Great album  Wheelah23


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2011)

Hadrian's Wall


----------



## Dugout (Jun 5, 2011)

wall decorations


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2011)

decorations earned


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 5, 2011)

earned  mine[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

mine eyes


----------



## mtgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

eyes green


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2011)

Green Hornet


----------



## Dugout (Jun 5, 2011)

hornet nest


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2011)

nest chair


----------



## Dugout (Jun 5, 2011)

chair rung


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2011)

Rá»«ng cÃ¢y


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2011)

cayuse


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2011)

Cayuse tribe


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2011)

tribe powwow


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Powwow costume


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2011)

costume party


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 8, 2011)

Party smasher


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2011)

smasher bat


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2011)

bat man


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2011)

man hood?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2011)

hood ornament


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> man hood?


 
  I've seen cookies like that in "Death to Smoochy". I know what's on surfaces mind.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2011)

[] ornament ornamental


----------



## towhead (Jun 9, 2011)

ornamental steel


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 10, 2011)

[]  Steel probe


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2011)

probe privies


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2011)

Privies Galore!
 "just a crappy age 1950" [:'(]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 11, 2011)

Galore Park


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2011)

Park Ranger


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 11, 2011)

Ranger Rick


----------



## Blackglass (Jun 11, 2011)

Rick RollRick Roll'd


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2011)

Roll & Rock


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Ranger Rick


 
 Crap you beat me to it!!![]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rock Hound


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2011)

Hound Dog (Taylor's left hand)


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dog Bone


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## towhead (Jun 14, 2011)

collector car


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2011)

Car Culture


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2011)

Car Thief   







 wtf  !  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2011)

CULTURE CLUB!!  







 frEaK bOy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 15, 2011)

club med


----------



## towhead (Jun 15, 2011)

med school


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2011)

school crossing


----------



## towhead (Jun 16, 2011)

crossing guard


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2011)

guard house


----------



## Dugout (Jun 16, 2011)

house paint


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

paint balls


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 17, 2011)

balls hang


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2011)

hang man


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2011)

man alive!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 19, 2011)

alive now


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## towhead (Jun 20, 2011)

now what?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2011)

$


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2011)

up town


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 20, 2011)

town dump[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 20, 2011)

dump time


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2011)

time out!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 20, 2011)

out perform


----------



## peejrey (Jun 20, 2011)

Preform Concerto


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2011)

Concerto crew


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2011)

Crew Women


----------



## towhead (Jun 21, 2011)

women (in) history


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2011)

history class


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 21, 2011)

class  act [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 21, 2011)

act accordingly


----------



## towhead (Jun 22, 2011)

accordingly invited


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2011)

invited guests


----------



## towhead (Jun 22, 2011)

guests only


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2011)

only one


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2011)

One Eyed


----------



## towhead (Jun 22, 2011)

eyed button


----------



## woody (Jun 22, 2011)

button hole


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2011)

hole, biggest?





From.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2011)

biggest fan


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2011)

fan misbehavior


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2011)

misbehavior corrected


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 22, 2011)

corrected paper


----------



## Dugout (Jun 22, 2011)

paper chain


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2011)

chain letter


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2011)

letter jacket


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2011)

jacket design


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2011)

design graphic


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Jun 25, 2011)

violence shown


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 27, 2011)

shown how


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2011)

How  iconic


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2011)

iconic ironic


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

ironic photo


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2011)

photo op


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

op knocking


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2011)

knocking around


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

around world


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2011)

world wars


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

war's end


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2011)

END IT!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2011)

it sucks


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

It Girl


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2011)

Girl medicine


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 27, 2011)

Medicine   Man[]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 27, 2011)

man demands


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

demands list


----------



## peejrey (Jun 27, 2011)

list rates


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2011)

rates increase


----------



## towhead (Jun 28, 2011)

increase speed


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2011)

speed debilitates


----------



## towhead (Jun 28, 2011)

(it) debilitates people


----------



## peejrey (Jun 28, 2011)

people dig


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 28, 2011)

Dig   deeper!!!!!!!![8D]


----------



## Lodzaglass (Jun 28, 2011)

Deeper holes


----------



## towhead (Jun 29, 2011)

holes up


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2011)

up end


----------



## towhead (Jun 29, 2011)

end table


----------



## Stardust (Jun 29, 2011)

table top


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2011)

The ole tip top----


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The ole tip top----


 4 word game now Rick ??????[:-]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2011)

cat nap


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

Nap Lajoie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 29, 2011)

lajoie stables.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2011)

Please Explain?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 29, 2011)

[/align]
Sleigh Rides & Pony Rides - Lajoie StablesVermont's Largest Horse *...* 

www.*lajoiestables*.com/sleigh-rides--pony-rides.html -[/align]*Lajoie Stables* Vermont's Largest Horse Back riding Facility. Picture. As the *...*
 [/align][/align]


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2011)

Stable economy


----------



## Dugout (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, now I understand.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 29, 2011)

Economy turmoil

And why did no one mention Jon Lajoie?


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> lajoie stables.


 Nice job Joe, thought I had finally KILLED this thread...[8D]


----------



## towhead (Jun 30, 2011)

Turmoil Band


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2011)

Band (of) Horses


----------



## towhead (Jun 30, 2011)

(the) horses tail


----------



## Dugout (Jun 30, 2011)

tail pulled


----------



## Wangan (Jun 30, 2011)

.


----------



## towhead (Jun 30, 2011)

pulled off


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2011)

off putting


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2011)

Putting Machine


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 30, 2011)

Machine calculating


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2011)

calculating mind


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2011)

mind tricks


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2011)

tricks up


----------



## peejrey (Jul 1, 2011)

up chuck


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2011)

chuck roast


----------



## Dugout (Jul 1, 2011)

roast lamb


----------



## peejrey (Jul 1, 2011)

lamb meat


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 1, 2011)

[]meat ball


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2011)

ball cap


----------



## Stardust (Jul 2, 2011)

cap gun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2011)

GUN MAN


----------



## peejrey (Jul 2, 2011)

MAN CAVE!!!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2011)

cave in


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2011)

In-n-Out Burger


----------



## Stardust (Jul 3, 2011)

Burger King ~


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

King George III






 He helped bring forth this great land...


----------



## Dugout (Jul 3, 2011)

third generation


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Generation X


----------



## Dugout (Jul 3, 2011)

X L


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Les Paul


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Les Paul


 what ?????  lol[8D]


----------



## Stardust (Jul 4, 2011)

Paul Revere house
 [8|]
 What is that above me? []    []    []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2011)

(don't ask !!)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

PAGE JIMMY!!!


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

*Two Word Game*

Jimmy Leg


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Legs Diamond








> This site has kids and women, WTF is wrong with you ???


 
 What did I do now? I remember Question Mark and the Mysterians album cover, which now seems to be MIA.

 Was this somehow offensive? PM me if I did a no-no.


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Diamond Gloves...


 Surf you need to check your source if you think that's what you posted a picture of...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gloves, vinyl






 My apologies to all for whatever unfortunate image showed up under my name previously. Jim had to take me to the Private Message woodshed. Don't know if I zigged, instead of zagging, or what... [] I feel like Anthony Weiner after a particularly bad tweet...

 I meant to put up a Question Mark and the Mysterians album cover. Won't be trying that again...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

vinyl Balls lol


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

It' over and  Done   Surf![8|]--------Life goes on here at  ABN[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> It' over and  Done   Surf![8|]--------Life goes on here at  ABN[]


 
 Thats Fred right so hit me with a word for balls  lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

balls erased


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lol


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

erased chalkboard






 Thanks Charles for being a fast eraser. My bad...[&:]


----------



## Stardust (Jul 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[] stop messing with my concussion ~ lol [] You are too [][][]
 erased mind ~ []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Mind
 Matter


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

matter horn


----------



## towhead (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

horn worm


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

worm farm


----------



## Dugout (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

farm auction


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Auction med-guide.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Guide Horse


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Guide Post


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[]post no


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

No BOTTLES?[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottles empty


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Empty Mind


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Mind games[&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

games room


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

room vacumed
 (since that is what I am doing)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[8D]Do you have a lap top rigged to your sweeper ?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sweeper man


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

man drinking


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

drinking goggles


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

goggles dropped


----------



## towhead (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dropped out


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

out fishing


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fishing rod


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

rod & reel


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Reel cinema


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cinema Freaks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> out fishing


 
Howed that floor come out? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

I'm not wearing any pants,news at 11


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

eleven past


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

past tense


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tense up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

UP SKIRT


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

skirt sixties


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sixties music


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Music  videos !


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Videos online


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

online shenanigans


----------



## Stardust (Jul 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Very funny ~[]

 shenanigans toys


----------



## cramer1399 (Jul 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

toys expensive []


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

expensive bottles[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottles buried


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Buried husband --- 

 for posting picture of the closet, (while I was in the process of rebuilding and organizing it! bad boy! LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Husband  problem


----------



## towhead (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

problem child


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Child star


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Star dust   (as in our forum member)


----------



## towhead (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dust cover


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cover (your) eyes


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

eyes right!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Right On!


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

On time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Time Machine


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

machine gun


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gun belt


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

belt tightening


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tightening exercise


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

exercise machine


----------



## Dugout (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

machine oil


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

oil spill[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> exercise machine


 
 hahaha looks more like an execution  machine


----------



## Dugout (Jul 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

spill milk


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Milk Mouth

 Hey dosen't  that guy looks like Chuck a little?[]


----------



## towhead (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

It do look like Chuck![]

 MOUTH GUARD


----------



## Dugout (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

guard dog


----------



## towhead (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dog house


----------



## Dugout (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

house cleaning


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cleaning goods


----------



## towhead (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

goods van


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Vans  Galore[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Galore / Blackman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Blackman Pacman


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Pacman Ghost


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

ghost story


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

story  teller []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

(bank) teller balances


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

balances out----or does it


----------



## Dugout (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

out lived


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lived happily


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[]happily ever


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

ever after


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

after midnight


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

midnight moonlight


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

"Moonlight" Graham


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Graham cracker!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cracker barrel


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

barrel (lined) privy.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

privy smells


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

smells like


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

like poo


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

poo bear


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bear  (in) mind[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mind manners


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

manners' mother


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mother trucker[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

trucker knot


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

knot slipped


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

slipped, fell






 This one goes out to Jim, who I hope is feeling less oozy...[8D]  I hate road rash on the noggin.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fell apart


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

apart from


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

From Here...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Here Say!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

What gives?


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gives up


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

up arrow


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

arrows (&) anchors


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

anchors away!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Away all...


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

All  gone[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mission accomplished


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

accomplished cap


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cap adorned


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

adorned team


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

team harnessed


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Harnessed Tiger


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tiger hunt


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hunting squirrels


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

squirrels nest


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

nest box


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

box lunch


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lunch break


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

break dance


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dance floor


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Floorball calls




From.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

calls home


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Home Sweet


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sweet tooth


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tooth ache


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Ache Tribe


----------



## carobran (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tribe chief[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

chief cause


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cause effect


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Effect me?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Me Too ~


----------



## towhead (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

too cool


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cool breeze


----------



## towhead (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

breeze way


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Wayne Thiebaud


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Thiebaud   biography [8|][]


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

biography channel[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

channel surfing


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

surfing(the)waves


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

waves tubing


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tubing lengths[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lengths heighths


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

heights above[](im assuming thats supposed to br heights,if not,sorry[&:])


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

above & beyond


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

beyond(the)horizon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

picture this


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

this post[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

postapictureonceinawhileitsmorefun


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> postapictureonceinawhileitsmorefun


 HEY! THAT'S ONLY 1 WORD!
 POST Apocalyptic


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Fun fun










> (im assuming thats supposed to br heights,if not,sorry[&:])


 
 There ya go, assuming again...


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Fun digging ![8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Digging wells.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Wels catfish!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Catfish hunter


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hunter boots


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Boots Randolph


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Randolph Scott


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Scott Tissue


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Tissue Face


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

face problem


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

problem child


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

child  star


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

star bright


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bright idea[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

idea described


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

described self


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

self inflicted


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

inflicted wound[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Wounded Knee


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Knee  surgery [&o]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

surgery display


----------



## carobran (Jul 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

display bottles[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Bottles Blue []


----------



## carobran (Jul 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

blue sky[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Sky King


----------



## carobran (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

KING GEORGE[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## carobran (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cheatin a little bit here.............GOOD TIMES[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

No need to cheat.
 Thorogood Boots "Duce"


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

"Duce" dead


----------



## Dugout (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dead head


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

head statement


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Statement made.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Madeline Kahn






 sez, "fine, and jue?"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Kaun Gali   [8|]


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Gali Girls....


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

girls toy


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

toy boat


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

boat sinks


----------



## towhead (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sinks in


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

in time


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

time travel


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Travel Abroad


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

abroad subject []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

subject matter


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

matter o'fact


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

o'fact sax


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

SAX MAN


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

man alive!


----------



## carobran (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

alive today[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Today Show


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Show Stopper...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

stopper topper


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

topper mopper


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mopper box


----------



## epackage (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

now you people are just making crap up....LOL[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

BOX TURTLE[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

turtle gear


----------



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

GEAR SHIFT[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

shift knob


----------



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

KNOB LOOSE(its the best i got)[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

loose goose   [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

GOOSE HUNT[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hunt eggs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

breakfast served


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

served food[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

food-borne bacteria


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bacterial disease[8|][]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

disease prevention


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

PREVENT CATASTROPHIES[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

EDIT: He beat me! []

 Catastrophe avoided


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

AVOIDED PEOPLE[:-][]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

people infected


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

INFECTIOUS LAUGHTER.......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

laughter ceased






 You're gonna get a note from the OP on the fundamentals of the 2 word game. [8D]


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cease fire!!!!!!!! and just to give cyberdigger something to bug me about,sometimes i chase them on my 4-wheeler,_NOW THATS FUNNY_


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fire up


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[]UP THERE []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

there goes


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

GOES AWAY[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

AWAY...followed


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[]followed by


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> AWAY...followed


 FOLLOWED(THE)RIVER..............YOU NEED HELP!!!!!1


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

river boat


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

boat sent


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Sent Mail


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mail package


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

package steamer




From.




From.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

steamer cleaner


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Cleaner household


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

household disinfectant


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

disenfectant chemicals..............wonder if this will still be going a coupla years from now???[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

chemicals an*lyzed


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

an*lyzed threat


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Threat detected


----------



## towhead (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

detected gold


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gold panning


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

panning photographically


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

photographically altered


----------



## towhead (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

altered state


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

State Fair


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fair deal


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Deal, New


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

new car


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fox tail


----------



## carobran (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tail end[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

end table


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

table tennis


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tennis sisters


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sisters meat


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

meat packing


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

packing salamander


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

salamander shoes


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

shoes horses


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

horses galloping


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

galloping Whim-Whams


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[&:][&:][&:][&:][&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

life expectancy


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

NICE!!!!


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

expectancy watch


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

watch cucumber[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cucumber tree


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tree crab


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Crab Rangoon


----------



## towhead (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

That looks good!  Rangoon recipe


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

recipe book


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

book binding


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

binding material


----------



## towhead (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

material witness


----------



## carobran (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

witness crime[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

crime committed


----------



## Stardust (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

committed love


----------



## towhead (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Love Story


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

story repeated


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

repeated daisies


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

daisies cougar[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> NICE!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 The mind is always twitching []


 Cougar girl


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

girl run -------->


----------



## Alaska (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

run down


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

down pour


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pour beer


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[][]beer party


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

PARTY ON!

 EXCELLENT


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

on time


----------



## Dugout (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

time taken


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

taken camel


----------



## Dugout (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Camel Cigarettes   


 (& no I don't smoke)


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cigarettes rolled


----------



## Dugout (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

rolled marble


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Marble Arch


----------



## Dugout (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

arch look


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Look magazine


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

magazine old

 (I like that part about eating 6 times a day though)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

old joke


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Joke understood.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

understood rock


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

rock wall


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Wall Depth


----------



## carobran (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

DEPTH SHALLOW[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

shallow mind


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mind light


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

light headed


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

headed East






 [8D]With a tip of the shutter lens to CyberCharles[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

East Coast


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

coast guard


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

guard lunch


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Lunch Beast


----------



## carobran (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

BEAST MAN[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Man ramparts

 +10 respect points if you get it.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Man O' War lost (once)


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

How many words was that last post?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Post box






 It was 2 words, Mr. Mayor, Man O' War was the name of the horse, sometimes written Man O'War. They never called him "Man."


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

box turtle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Turtle metabolism


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> box turtle


 _HEY!!!....I ALREADY USED THAT BEFORE........SO............[]AND[:-]AND[:'(]..............[]..................._anyway...............METABOLISM MEDICINE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Medicine Man[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Man Ramparts


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Ramparts Red...


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Red Eye


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Eye Bath


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

BATH WATER[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

water spout


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

SPOUT LEAKED[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

leaked photo







Wu-Wu-Wu


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

photo scary


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Scary Face


----------



## pjritter (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

face sitting


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sitting weather


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

weather channel


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

channel egg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

brain dead


----------



## pjritter (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

deadmau5 (dead mouse)


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mouse hole


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hole neighbor


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> hole neighbor


 
 Hey I think we dug that privy [8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

stupidest game


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

game energized


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

ENERGIZED BATTERY[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

battery acid


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Battery rocks


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

ROCKS THROWN[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Thrown Baby




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

baby Hummingbird


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Hummingbird nest


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

nest mess


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mess hall


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hall way


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Way Out!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

out (of) touch


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

touched second


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

second second


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

second fiddle


----------



## carobran (Aug 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

FIDDLE STICKS[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Sticks Font


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

font changed


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

changed entirely


----------



## carobran (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

YEAH,IT CHANGED,LIKE GOING FROM HAVING A COLD TO THE FLU,[][][:'(].......................ENTIRELY SUBMERGED[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

submerged totally


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

totally embarrassed?


----------



## carobran (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

well,you may give me a hard time about not being able to post pics and such...................but at least your not a liberal[][][][][][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]...........................embarrassed everyone[8|]


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

totally whittled[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Whittled slick...


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Whittled slick...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Slick Willie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Willie Boy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> well,you may give me a hard time about not being able to post pics and such...................but at least your not a liberal[][][][][][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]...........................embarrassed everyone[8|]


 
 PLEASE DO NOT TURN THIS THREAD INTO A FREAKING POLITICAL CIRCUS,YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO THOSE THREADS.
    I LIKE THIS THREAD STOP!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

stop light




From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

light hearted


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hearted you


----------



## epackage (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

you idiot


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Idiot feud


----------



## epackage (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

feud continues


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Continues pointlessly


----------



## epackage (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Pointlessly Hypertechnical


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pointlessly Stacking


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

stacking time


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

time zone


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

zone out


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

A very original reply to "zone out" ...out house.  LOL, no creativity.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

House Party


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

house demolition


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Demolition Derby


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

derby champion....I came in third overall in my first demo derby.  Sore as hell for days though, like being in 50 car wrecks in one day.  What was I thinking?  Did it one more time and came in first.  DONE!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Champion Digger





From.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

digger Mcdirt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Mcdirt man


----------



## carobran (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK,ILL STOP


----------



## carobran (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN CAVE[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cave entrance


----------



## carobran (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

entrance hall[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hall door


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

door jamb


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

KOCKICE  
_
_


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Kockice Legos


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

LEGOS TOWER[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Tower Babel


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Tower Babel


 BABBLE SENSELESSLY[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

SENSELESSLY repetitive


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

if your referring to me quoting you,sometimes it wont let me reply so i have to quote someone[8|]...................repetitive phrase[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Phrase Finder

 http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/as-keen-as-mustard.html


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

loosers weepers[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

weepers[] teachers


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

teachers lounge


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lounge lizard (I'm not sure what that is lol)


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Lizard Island


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Island getaway


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

getaway car




From.


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Car father


----------



## carobran (Aug 11, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fathers child[]


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

child(s) play


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

play doh....


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

DOH logo


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Logo sheep


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Sheepshaggers Lager


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lager beer


----------



## carobran (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

beer bottle[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottle obsession


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Obsession denied

 []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

denied trail


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

trail (of) tears


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Tears documentary


----------



## carobran (Aug 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

DOCUMENTARY AUTHOR[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

AUTHOR[] auteur


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

auteur's absent   (from my old dictionary) []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

absent friends


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

friends indeed


----------



## towhead (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Indeed purse


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

purse lips


----------



## carobran (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lips chipped[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

chipped tooth


----------



## Stardust (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tooth paste


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

paste jar


----------



## towhead (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

jar seal


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Seal bucket


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bucket bail


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bail bond


----------



## towhead (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bond street


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

street address


----------



## carobran (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

ADDRESS CROWD[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

crowd crowded


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

crowded room


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Room Spent


----------



## nydigger (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Spent money


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

money honey


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

honey pot


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pot belly


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

belly bitters


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bitters bottle


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottle empty


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

empty pockets


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pockets holey


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

holey jeans


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

jeans patched


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

patched eye


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

eye candy


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

candy gross
 (I'm not eating that!)


----------



## pjritter (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gross weight


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Weight Loss


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

loss leader


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

leader led[8|][]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

led away


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

away forever[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Forever Amber


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

amber coke[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

coke bottle.......


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottle Gods


----------



## Dugout (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

God's watching


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

watching closely[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

closely hugged


----------



## Dugout (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hugged pillow


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pillow fight[]


----------



## mtgirl (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fight evil


----------



## Dugout (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

evil stepsister


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Word


----------



## Dugout (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

souljah out


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

outhouse plans


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

plans a dig


----------



## Dugout (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dig potatoes


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

potatoes potate


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Potate Hoe         lol


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Hoedown Dillo


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dill pickles


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pickles canned[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

canned beer


----------



## pjritter (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

beer goggles


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

goggles lost[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lost cause


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Causeway Bay


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bay cities soda


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Soda Water


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Water Glass


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

glass house


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

house party


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

animal cracker


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cracker jar


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

jar lid.........


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lid remover


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Remover Code


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

code red


----------



## carobran (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

red head[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

head cheese


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cheese platter


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

platter-pus []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pus covered


----------



## towhead (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

covered wagon


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

wagon train


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

master chef


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*






]


----------



## towhead (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Whoops surface already had that one


----------



## towhead (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dee jay


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

jay walking









> Whoops surface already had that one


----------



## Dugout (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

(you beat me agtain surfy) 
 walking by


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

"By Golly"


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Golly Gee, that dummy is creepy.


----------



## carobran (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

im not sure whether to use gee.....or creepy[8|]........ so ill use both.[].............gee whiz.........creepy people[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> im not sure whether to use gee.....or creepy[8|]........ so ill use both.[].............gee whiz.........creepy people[]


 
 People planking


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

planking pegged


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pegged board


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

board man


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

man says


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> board man


 
 Says 'shopped [][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

shopped manicure?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

manicure tools


----------



## nydigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> planking pegged


Noah had illegals help build the ark?


----------



## nydigger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tools lost


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

city streets


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

streets awash


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

awash tub   []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Tub A  Lard












 Who am I to disagree


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lard rendered


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

lard rendering


----------



## pjritter (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

rendering DNA


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

DNA testing


----------



## pjritter (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

test digging


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

digging around


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

around about


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

about done


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

done rare


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 28, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

rare bottle


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottle heaven


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

heaven sent


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Sent warning

 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Warning Sign ------------>


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sign language


----------



## carobran (Aug 29, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

language confusing[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

confusing signs


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

signs up


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

up look


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Look, Spot.


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

spot treatment


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

treatment ineffective


----------



## carobran (Aug 30, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

ineffective cleaner[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Cleaner Shrimp


----------



## towhead (Aug 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

shrimp net


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 31, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

net Royale


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Royale Coupe


----------



## Dugout (Sep 2, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Royale Coupe........Chicken Coop


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Cooperstown Brewing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Brewing supplies.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

supplies party


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

patry hardy...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Hardy, Thomas


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Thomas Penn Digger


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Digger cake


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cake  Mmmmmm!


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Mmmmmmm......delicious[]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

delicious frog


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

frog pond       (cure)


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Extract Tooth.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

toothy grin


----------



## towhead (Sep 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

grin widely


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

widely spaced






 eyes, that is...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Spaced steps.

 What goes down stairs alone  or in pairs and make s a slinkity sound,a thing a thing a marvelous  thing everyone knows its slinky,its slinky its slinky for fun its a  wonderful toy,its slinky its slinky its fun for a girl or a boy.  <-----I did that with out looking so it might not be right on but its  close!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 6, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Steps On


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

air bag


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Bag Balm





From.


----------



## towhead (Sep 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

balm seed


----------



## carobran (Sep 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

seed sack[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

*


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

It Lives


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Lives Again!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

again, remember


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

remember me


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## carobran (Sep 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

too funny[][][][]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 12, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

funny faces


----------



## towhead (Sep 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

faces off


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

off beat


----------



## towhead (Sep 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

beat up


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 13, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

up beat [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Beat Box


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

box tops


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

topsy-turvy bus


----------



## peejrey (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bus conductor..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Conductor Maazel


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Maazel boy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

boy band


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

BAND AID


----------



## towhead (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

aid worker


----------



## carobran (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

worker ant[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*


----------



## peejrey (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bees hive


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

HIVE STINGS


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Sting's guitar


----------



## carobran (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

guitar pick[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

pick apart


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Apart Hotel


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hotel room


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

room service


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Service station.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

station manager


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Manager problems.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

problems develop


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Develop quickly.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

quickly find (by the way where has Surf been lately?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Find bottles.


----------



## towhead (Sep 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bottles sold


----------



## digdug (Sep 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sold out


----------



## towhead (Sep 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

outhouse


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

outhouse overkill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Overkill  privy (hole)


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Privy Council


----------



## towhead (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Council, Idaho


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Idaho potato


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tater salad  Rick you left the "e" off potatoe..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

potato heads


----------



## towhead (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

salad bar


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

bar car


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> tater salad  Rick you left the "e" off potatoe..[]


. 

 I'm typing on a razberry you git what ya get my eyes are going old man


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Man Ray


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Lol.  Ray. Ray


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Ray Gun


----------



## pjritter (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gun show


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Show off []


----------



## pjritter (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dang that chick is ugly


----------



## pjritter (Sep 20, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

i bet she could dig really good


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

It's not a chick.  It's a boy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Its Chaz Bonos. Brother.    I can't even put up a picture cuz it scares me so much


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Its Chaz Bonos. Brother.    I can't even put up a picture cuz it scares me so much


 

 [][][]


  off color...paint,jokes etc..so on..and so forth.   JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Color Guard







 Geeze, y'all with all the extra words in the "Two Word Game" it's sometimes hard to figure if you're playing or editorializing... We've got puntuation clues for that, if one wants to use them...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYiGreabSfI&feature=related

 Guard?................Guard?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Guard Dog


----------



## carobran (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dog house[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

house shingled


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

shingled Clingstone




From.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Clingstone Peaches


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Peaches (and) Cream


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

cream can


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

can can


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

can dance


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

dance line


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

line art


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

art gallery JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

gallery opening


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Opening up


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

up do


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Do [the] DEW  JAMIE


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Dew claws


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

claws retracted


----------



## towhead (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

retracted statement


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

statement mailed


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

mailed catfish


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

catfish whiskers


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

whiskers trimed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Trimed nose-hair


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hair plugs


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

plugs sink


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

sink hole...


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

hole black


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

_Holes_ movie


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

black movie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Movie star.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

star f
         a
           l
            l
             i
              n
                g


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

falling sattelite.[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

satelite signal   (Joe...you spelled that wrong....)  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Satellite

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/align] [/align] [/align]Satellite Signal..[/align](I knew there were two letters in there somewhere...[][/align][/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

signal post.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Post reaction


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

(Now wait......I think I spelled Satellite wrong too...... I better go to bed and try again tomorrow......dang Webster !)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Reaction retraction.[]


----------



## Stardust (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*



> star f
> a
> l
> l
> ...


 
 [] You weren't supposed to tell them ~ lol ~
 star ~


----------



## peejrey (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

RETRACTION TOOLS


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

tools, chocolate


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

[] Chocolate icecream


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

icecream cone


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Cone INK


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

INK splatter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Splatter Fest


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 25, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Fest Fall


----------



## towhead (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Fall weather


----------



## mtgirl (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

fall back


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Two Word Game*

back attack


----------



## Olrik (Sep 26, 2011)

Bowl Cut


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2011)

attack enemy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 27, 2011)

Enemy spotted.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2011)

spotted dog


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 27, 2011)

Dog tired.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2011)

dog tired "legs" []


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Â dog tired "legs"Â []


 

 DANG!Put that dog in a race when it wakes up!!!! Don't put antlers on it though..it would look just like a deer..not good this time o year!

 "LEGS" Rogers   [a girl that lived in our neighborhood when I was growing up] JAMIE


----------



## towhead (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, luv the dog!


----------



## towhead (Sep 27, 2011)

weather man


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2011)

man cave


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2011)

cave in[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2011)

Out Burger


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

Burger devoured


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 29, 2011)

devoured hungrily


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2011)

hungrily Stares


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 29, 2011)

stares blankly


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2011)

blankly staring


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2011)

staring contest


----------



## Dugout (Sep 29, 2011)

contest rules


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 29, 2011)

Rules roost.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2011)

roost deflector


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2011)

deflector reflector


----------



## Dugout (Oct 1, 2011)

reflector post


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2011)

Post mortem  (one scary pic)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2011)

Say cheese


----------



## Dugout (Oct 1, 2011)

cheese curds


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2011)

curds handful


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2011)

Handful Bras 

 Their real Google it []


----------



## Stardust (Oct 2, 2011)

> Handful Bras
> 
> Their real Google it


 very funny !!!!! How do I copy your pic here?
 Bras underwire ~


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2011)

underwire bikini




From.


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2011)

bikini beach...a movie from 1964  JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (Oct 2, 2011)

Beach Boys


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2011)

boys home


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2011)

Beach Blanket







 Bingo 1965


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 2, 2011)

Home Front


----------



## Dugout (Oct 2, 2011)

front porch


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2011)

1


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2011)

plus minus


----------



## Dugout (Oct 3, 2011)

minus one


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 3, 2011)

one bottle.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 4, 2011)

Bottle Rocket


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2011)

Rocket Science


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2011)

Science class


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 4, 2011)

Class  act!


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2011)

Act I  (One)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2011)

Class Act


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2011)

That's why I hate doing the word. Game on my blackberry, its to  slow     

 One mistake.   []


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 4, 2011)

mistake made[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 4, 2011)

madeleine moment


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2011)

moment lost   JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2011)

Lost Lake


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2011)

Lake monster[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## towhead (Oct 5, 2011)

*Monster Mash*
 Are you sure Rick?  How many hours slow is that blueberry or blackberry or whatever you call it!  -Julie


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2011)

Mash  characters !


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2011)

characters costumes







 What're you going as?


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2011)

costumes stored


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2011)

stored bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2011)

bottles sign


----------



## Dugout (Oct 6, 2011)

sign language


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2011)

language barrier


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 6, 2011)

Barrier reef


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 6, 2011)

reef  sandals !


----------



## Dugout (Oct 6, 2011)

sandals lost


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 7, 2011)

Lost history.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

history hiccups


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2011)

hiccups record  [as in the longest time a person ever had hiccups]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2011)

record deal!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

Deal maker


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

maker baker


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2011)

Baker  rack!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

rack ruin


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2011)

ruin us!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

us them


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 7, 2011)

them there


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2011)

there is


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

"Is" definition


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

Definition Madness


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

Madness Mansion


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 9, 2011)

mansion district  (Rick - your PM is full)


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

District Ten


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 9, 2011)

Ten pin


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

Pin Up


----------



## Dugout (Oct 9, 2011)

up stairs


----------



## Lodzaglass (Oct 9, 2011)

Stairs at


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

At Work


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

work home


----------



## Dugout (Oct 9, 2011)

Home Alone


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 9, 2011)

Alone forever


----------



## Dugout (Oct 9, 2011)

forever together


----------



## Alaska (Oct 10, 2011)

together diggin


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 10, 2011)

[] diggin outhouses


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2011)

Outhouses History


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 10, 2011)

History  detective []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 10, 2011)

detective......private


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

private (1'st) class[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 10, 2011)

class clown


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2011)

clown car


----------



## Dugout (Oct 11, 2011)

car parked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2011)

Parked Bike


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

Bike   -A- Thon[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 12, 2011)

(now that is really FUNNY Fred...)

 thon(g)  leather


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

leather chair[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 12, 2011)

chair cushion


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> (now that is really FUNNY Fred...)
> 
> thon(g)  leather


   [][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2011)

cushion fort


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

Fort  Apache [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2011)

Apache hat


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

hat warm[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2011)

Warm Springs


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

Springs forth!


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2011)

forth coming


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2011)

Forth Place

 Wheres 1st place?[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2011)

place cards


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2011)

cards dealt


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2011)

dealt Smelt


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2011)

Smelt  facts!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2011)

facts mentioned


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2011)

mentioned Wavy


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2011)

wavy water


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2011)

watermelon pickle


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2011)

pickle fork


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

fork over


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2011)

over cooked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

cooked Trout


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

Trout Mask


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2011)

mask party


----------



## Dugout (Oct 15, 2011)

party on


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

on fire


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

fire extinguished............(did i spell that right??[8|])


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

extinguished campfire


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

campfire warm


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2011)

Warm  feeling[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2011)

feeling Seventh


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

Seaventh Heaven[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 16, 2011)

Heaven Sakes


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 16, 2011)

Sakes alive[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2011)

ALIVE DEAD


----------



## Dugout (Oct 17, 2011)

dead meat


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2011)

meat hat


----------



## Dugout (Oct 17, 2011)

hat brim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 17, 2011)

BRIM COFFEE  







 OHHH YEAH  decaffeinated coffee !!!  for energy!    [8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 17, 2011)

coffee break


----------



## pjritter (Oct 17, 2011)

break dance


----------



## Dugout (Oct 17, 2011)

dance lesson


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 17, 2011)

lesson learned!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 17, 2011)

Learned Helplessness 


 Get a job you mooch


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 18, 2011)

blues rock


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2011)

Rocket Squirrel


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 18, 2011)

squirrel pancake!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2011)

pancake chives


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2011)

Chives De man


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2011)

Manfred Mann


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2011)

Manny Ramirez


----------



## Stardust (Oct 19, 2011)

Ramirez Stats


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2011)

Stats Canada


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2011)

Canada border


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2011)

Border line!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2011)

line up


----------



## carobran (Oct 20, 2011)

up high


----------



## Stardust (Oct 20, 2011)

high school [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

school house


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2011)

house cat


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2011)

Cat nap[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2011)

nap time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2011)

Time capsule


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

capsule hotel


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 21, 2011)

hotel california


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2011)

Califor-nication....[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

> Califor-nication


 
 missed


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 21, 2011)

californication lyrics


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

lyrics written


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

written document


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 21, 2011)

Document folder.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

folder overstuffed


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

overstuffed turkey


----------



## carobran (Oct 21, 2011)

turkey dinner...[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 21, 2011)

dinner out [][]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

out playing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

Playing God


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

God Bless


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

BLESS YOU[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2011)

You dig?


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

dig carrots


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

carrots captivity


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2011)

Captivity prolonged....


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 21, 2011)

Prolonged  hike[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

hike taken


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

taken previously


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

previously pictured


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

HIKE underwear


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

pictured underwear


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 21, 2011)

Underwear bomber[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

underwear bomber


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

bomber hat


----------



## peejrey (Oct 21, 2011)

Hat trick[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

Trick Pony


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

*


----------



## Dugout (Oct 21, 2011)

systems failed


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

failed everyone


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyone... enough


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2011)

enough stimulus


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 22, 2011)

stimulus package


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2011)

package deal


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2011)

deal cards


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 22, 2011)

Cards cut


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2011)

cut cheese


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> cut cheese


 
 You did? ew


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheese balls


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2011)

stupid game[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> stupid game[]


 
 Why are you playing then [8D] with out pictures,it would be boring.[]


 Six Feet----------------------------------------------


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 23, 2011)

Feet sloshing.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

sloshing words
 (I'm always glad to see Jim jump in on 2-word game [])


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2011)

words design


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

design align


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 24, 2011)

align probiotic[:-]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

probiotic........antibiotic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2011)

antibiotic                                            _   resistance_


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

resistance   consistence


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2011)

consistence loose


----------



## Dugout (Oct 24, 2011)

loose fitting


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2011)

fitting shoes


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 24, 2011)

[] Shoes feet


----------



## Stardust (Oct 24, 2011)

feet stink []


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2011)

Stinky Pete


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2011)

Pete Best


----------



## carobran (Oct 25, 2011)

best time


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2011)

time machine


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2011)

head banger


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 26, 2011)

bangers mash


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mash buttons


----------



## carobran (Oct 26, 2011)

buttons missing


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2011)

Missing  persons!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2011)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2011)

Unknown   maker!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2011)

maker baker


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2011)

Baker bottle.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 27, 2011)

bottle rocket


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Rocket  booster !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

Booster shot


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Shot  down[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

down under


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2011)

under drugstore


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

drugstore find


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2011)

finding stuff


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> under drugstore


 [8|]---who dat  guy?[8D]---that's  the  Warner's Safe Cure!---from under the Bakery[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Stuff it!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

it worked


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Worked up!!!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Der!!!!!!!!!!!!!!---that's the whiskey[&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Last 1 was----------------------Worked up!!!!!!!!![8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was gonna say,that must be a rare Warner's [8D] 

 Up Grade------------>


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2011)

Grade school.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

school room


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

room painted[]....(by that red headed guy thats always here[8D][8D][])


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Room  decor[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

decor matched


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

Matched Freaks


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2011)

_Freaks_ film


----------



## Dugout (Oct 27, 2011)

film developed


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2011)

developed Nutty







 *

 "Silly Putty (originally called Nutty Putty and also marketed by other companies as Thinking Putty, Bouncing Putty, Tricky Putty and Potty Putty), is the Crayola owned trademark name for a class of silicone polymers. It is marketed today as a toy for children, but was originally created by accident during research into potential rubber substitutes for use by the United States in World War II.

 Earl Warrick - Scientist at Corning Glass in the 1940's who was attempting to develop rubber substitutes, a wartime commodity, and accidentally invented "bouncing putty" which later went to market as "Silly Putty", died Nov. 15 at age 91..." From.


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

developed landscape


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

dadgumit!!........you beat me!..............NUTTY PROFESSOR[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2011)

Professor Longhair


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

longhaired hippy..[8|][]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

Right up my alley CAR DUDE!!!] HIPPY TRIPPY FREAK FLAG FLYING LONG HAIRED DEAD HEAD


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2011)

Head  Shop![8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2011)

Shopaholics Anonymous


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

anonymous letter..[8|][]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

LETTER HEAD [keep coming back to the word "head"..[]] JAMES


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> Right up my alley CAR DUDE!!!] HIPPY TRIPPY FREAK FLAG FLYING LONG HAIRED DEAD HEAD


 
 NO TALKING IN THIS GAME 2 WORDS AND THATS IT. YA HEAR WHAT IM SAYIN???[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2011)

Head  games!


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 28, 2011)

games times


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2011)

Times   Square!


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 28, 2011)

Square nail


----------



## Dugout (Oct 28, 2011)

nail bent


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

bent backwards..[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2011)

bACKWORDS fEET  







 See aren't you glad we put pictures up  [8D] it more fun []


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

FEET SMELLY[X(][8D]_ ............yeah,i just love looking at backwards wrinkly feet[8|][8|][X(]..............P.S. _how do you get those pics on here??


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 29, 2011)

[8D] smelly outhouse!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 29, 2011)

outhouse location


----------



## Dugout (Oct 29, 2011)

location "dugout"


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

dugout dump


----------



## Dugout (Oct 29, 2011)

dump trash


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

trash pile..[X(][]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2011)

Pile driver!


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

driver's roadrage[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 29, 2011)

roadrage expressed


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2011)

expressed misgiving


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

misgiving ignored[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2011)

ignored warning


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2011)

warning  signs!!!


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

signs posted


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 29, 2011)

Posted   (NO)  Digging![]


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

digging deep


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2011)

deep thoughts


----------



## carobran (Oct 30, 2011)

thoughts disturbed..[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2011)

disturbed person


----------



## carobran (Oct 30, 2011)

person stupid....[]


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2011)

(this is a)  Stupid Game...[8|]


----------



## carobran (Oct 30, 2011)

(_well then why do you keep playing it[8|][:-][])...(is this thread gonna win an award if it makes it to 10,000 replies?).................._GAME'S FUN


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2011)

Game Boy


----------



## Dugout (Oct 30, 2011)

boy blue


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2011)

[] Blue Skies


----------



## Dugout (Oct 30, 2011)

skies above


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

above clouds[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 31, 2011)

clouds resemble.......


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

resemble bullfrogs..[8|][][][8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2011)

bullfrog's concert


----------



## Dugout (Oct 31, 2011)

concert pianist


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> bullfrog's concert


 CONCERT REBA'S[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

i got beat![:-].[8D]..........PIANIST HORRIBLE.[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Oct 31, 2011)

histories pages


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2011)

pages turning


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

turning around..[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 31, 2011)

around about


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 31, 2011)

ABOUT TIME--------I GET MY POWER BACK ON[][][][][]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 31, 2011)

time out


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2011)

out lunching


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

lunching quickly..[8|][]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2011)

Quickly drink


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

drink DR.PEPPER..[][]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr.Pepper cooler


----------



## carobran (Nov 1, 2011)

cooler weather..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2011)

weather map


----------



## carobran (Nov 1, 2011)

map confusing[8|][8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 1, 2011)

confusing information


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2011)

information denied


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Nov 1, 2011)

denied access


----------



## carobran (Nov 1, 2011)

access permit..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2011)

permit card


----------



## carobran (Nov 2, 2011)

card expired..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2011)

expired milk


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 3, 2011)

milk duds


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2011)

duds......firecracker


----------



## glass man (Nov 3, 2011)

firecracker store


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2011)

store weapons


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2011)

weapons officer


----------



## carobran (Nov 3, 2011)

Officer down!!..[][]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2011)

down under


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2011)

under stand...


----------



## Dugout (Nov 3, 2011)

stand alone


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 3, 2011)

Alone - -  again!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2011)

against grain


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2011)

Grain alcohol.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 3, 2011)

alcohol poisioning


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2011)

poisoning control


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 4, 2011)

[] control guidelines


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2011)

guidelines.Gov


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

Government what?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2011)

what's up?


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

up ending []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2011)

ending credits


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

credits required


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2011)

required reading


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

reading assignment


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2011)

assignment temporary


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

temporary situation


----------



## glass man (Nov 4, 2011)

situation critical


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

critical condition


----------



## carobran (Nov 4, 2011)

conditions icy..[8|][]


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 4, 2011)

icy juice


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

juice squeezed


----------



## carobran (Nov 4, 2011)

squeezed orange


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

orange peel


----------



## carobran (Nov 4, 2011)

peel banana...[8|][8D]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 4, 2011)

banana split


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 5, 2011)

split mold


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2011)

mold  maker!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 5, 2011)

Sir Fred wanna 

 maker deal []


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2011)

deal cards


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2011)

cards dealt


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2011)

Dealt hand.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2011)

hand over


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2011)

"There, look!"


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2011)

Look, Jane


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 7, 2011)

Jane pedaling


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 7, 2011)

pedaling furiously


----------



## carobran (Nov 7, 2011)

furiosly driving..


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 7, 2011)

driving impaired


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 7, 2011)

impaired  thinking [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 7, 2011)

thinking about


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2011)

About bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 7, 2011)

bottles reincarnated


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2011)

reincarnated lady


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

lady's apparal


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2011)

apparal apparel


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

apparel store


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2011)

Store Bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2011)

Bottle show.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 9, 2011)

show off


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 9, 2011)

Off road.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 9, 2011)

road rage


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Rage comic


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2011)

comic mugshot


----------



## carobran (Nov 10, 2011)

mugshot amusing


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

amusing quote

 "'I stopped believing in Santa Claus when I was six.  Mother took me to see him in a department store and he asked for my autograph.' 
 Shirley Temple"






 Why aren't you in school? Or, are you ditching?


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2011)

quote recorded


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Recorded confession


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

confession protocol


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2011)

protocol written


----------



## carobran (Nov 10, 2011)

Why aren't you in school? Or, are you ditching?
 [/quote] me?........i homeschool[]...................WRITTEN DOWN


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2011)

down below


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

down with


----------



## Dugout (Nov 10, 2011)

below with


----------



## carobran (Nov 10, 2011)

with friends


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 10, 2011)

friends forever


----------



## carobran (Nov 11, 2011)

forever smiling[]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2011)

smiling  faces[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2011)

faces carved


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2011)

carved initials


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2011)

initials embossed


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2011)

embossed  whiskey !


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 11, 2011)

Whiskey jar'o


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2011)

jar'o beans


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 11, 2011)

beans recipe !


----------



## Stardust (Nov 11, 2011)

recipe card


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2011)

Card Shark


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2011)

sharkskin suit


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> sharkskin suit


 
 LOL


 SUIT YOURSELF


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2011)

yourself included


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

included fries


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2011)

Friesian horse


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

Horse opener


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

Eye opener


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone follow the rules of this dopey game ....LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Does anyone follow the rules of this dopey game ....LOL


 

 There is no rules. If you don;t like it dont play on come on the thread wordddddddddddddddddd  up!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate nit pickers


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hate nit pickers


 [8D]


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick here is the one and only rule which you can't seem to grasp....

 "Each new phrase begins with the second word of the previous phrase"....your buddy the nit picker....


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2011)

Picker Upper


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2011)

upper deck


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 12, 2011)

deck sweeper[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Rick here is the one and only rule which you can't seem to grasp....
> 
> "Each new phrase begins with the second word of the previous phrase"....your buddy the nit picker....


 
 No chit,but I like to live dangerously.....and i ----am----not----a---robot
   opps maybe Chuck will give me a fine I better stop. [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweeper Lips


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's a $50 fine on that infraction, Rick.. you can send it directly to me via paypal to avoid service charges.. [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 13, 2011)

Lips service;


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2011)

service station


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2011)

Station manager...


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2011)

manager shot <-------


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2011)

Shot down...


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 13, 2011)

down dog


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 13, 2011)

down under.............ooops dog days..........


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2011)

Days off....


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2011)

off kilter


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2011)

Filter (off) kilter...[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 13, 2011)

filter changed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2011)

Changed Underwear


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 14, 2011)

underwear models  ( most tasteful one I could find. WHEW there were some doozies!!!)


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2011)

models undercover


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2011)

undercover Angel
 (remember the song)


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2011)

Angels Camp


----------



## Dugout (Nov 14, 2011)

camp stove


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> undercover Angel
> (remember the song)Â


 

 YES!I REMEMBER THE SONG!!

 STOVE PIPE


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 15, 2011)

[]  pipe dreams


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamsicle wheeled


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2011)

wheeled bunny





From.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2011)

bunny humor


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 16, 2011)

Playin with your self huh? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Playin with your self huh? []


 

 Opps     Humor Kill


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2011)

BILL DUE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2011)

dueling scar


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2011)

scar pontil






*"Scar pontil base (SP), circ: 1750-1845*
 This base type is distinguished by chunks of glass scarring the bottle's base.  This is also known as a sand or re-fired pontil and is common on early black glass bottles.  In the evolution of soda bottles, the scar pontil followed the use of the open pontil." From http://mysite.verizon.net/vonmechow/bases.htm


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2011)

PONTIL MARK


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2011)

MARK Vampire


----------



## Dugout (Nov 17, 2011)

vampire bat


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 17, 2011)

Bat man


----------



## Dugout (Nov 17, 2011)

man misunderstood


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 18, 2011)

Misunderstood rules


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 18, 2011)

rules broken!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2011)

*


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2011)

arrow pierced


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2011)

pierced bark


----------



## Dean (Nov 18, 2011)

BARK MULCH


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2011)

Mulch-o-matic machine


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2011)

machine made [bottle of course!]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2011)

made American


----------



## carobran (Nov 18, 2011)

American bottlers


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2011)

bottlers' supply


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2011)

COBALT    supply


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2011)

SUPPLY [and] DEMAND.....RICK I DEMAND ONE OF THOSE COBALT BOTTLES!![] JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2011)

demand reprimand


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> SUPPLY [and] DEMAND.....RICK I DEMAND ONE OF THOSE COBALT BOTTLES!![] JAMIE


 
 They are hard to come by these days,we count our blessings.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 18, 2011)

reprimand Demand!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 18, 2011)

demand attention


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 19, 2011)

attention bowlers


----------



## Alaska (Nov 19, 2011)

bowlers thumb


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumb sucker


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sucker born (every minute)


----------



## Dean (Nov 19, 2011)

BORN  LOSER


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 19, 2011)

loser trophy


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 19, 2011)

Trophy Wife


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2011)

wife wanted


----------



## Dean (Nov 19, 2011)

WANTED  TRADERS


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 19, 2011)

Traders Narrative


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 20, 2011)

Narrative  stories !


----------



## carobran (Nov 20, 2011)

stories untold


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 20, 2011)

Untold  secrets!


----------



## carobran (Nov 20, 2011)

secrets revealed


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2011)

revealed manos


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 20, 2011)

manos Greece


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2011)

Greece melting


----------



## carobran (Nov 20, 2011)

melting chocolate[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2011)

chocolate turkey


----------



## carobran (Nov 21, 2011)

turkey farm


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 21, 2011)

farm ville


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2011)

Ville Ancienne


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2011)

Ancienne bouteille


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2011)

Bouteille / bottle 






 From http://www.artvalue.com/auctionresult--carries-jean-joseph-marie-1855-bouteille-bottle-1515441.htm

 Yesterday's French lesson is at an end. [8D]


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

bottle digging


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2011)

BOTTLE COLLECTORS[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2011)

collectors digging


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 23, 2011)

digging gold


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2011)

Golden Hoard




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2011)

Hoard House


----------



## carobran (Nov 25, 2011)

house demolition


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2011)

demolition hammer


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2011)

hammer head [a person that smokes hammers!][]JAM..IE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 25, 2011)

head injury


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> head injury


 []  Really gotta be more careful with em nailguns guys.........


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys Dolls


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2011)

Dolls  Eyes


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2011)

eyes akimbo


----------



## glass man (Nov 26, 2011)

kimbo position


----------



## Dugout (Nov 26, 2011)

position changed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2011)

changed face


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2011)

face plant


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2011)

plant food [FEED ME SEYMOUR...LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS!] JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

food wasted


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

wasted penguins


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

penguins waddle


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

waddle fast


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

fast forward


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

forward button


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

button hole


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

hole puncher


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

puncher <~> cow


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

cowboy bebop


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

bebop teenagers


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

teenagers rebel


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 27, 2011)

Rebel yell


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2011)

yell loud


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## mtgirl (Nov 28, 2011)

family matters


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)

Mattersburg "football"


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2011)

FOOTBALL PARTY...[8D]YEAH!!!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

party pants


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> party pants


   DANG SURF MAN THEM IS SOME UGLY PANTS!![]Bet they would look great on me though!!!![]

   PANTS INCLUDED


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

included batteries


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2011)

batteries corroded


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

corroded penny


----------



## mtgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Penny from heaven


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2011)

heaven sakes


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

Sakes alive!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 30, 2011)

alive finally


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

finally finished


----------



## Stardust (Nov 30, 2011)

finished friendship ~ *


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Nov 30, 2011)

friendship everlasting


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 30, 2011)

everlasting light


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

light amethyst


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2011)

AMETHYST HAZE[PURPLE!}[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

HAZE machine


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

machine grease


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

grease bear


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

bear trap


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

trap shooting


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2011)

Shooting fish.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

fish bitters






 Thanks to Digger Odell. RIP


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

bitters guzzled


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

guzzled backwards


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

gnitirw sdrowkcab []


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 1, 2011)

writing stories


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

stories noir


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

noir....French


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

French frills


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

frills frazzled


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

frazzled hair


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2011)

hair spray


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

spray paint


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

paint horse


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 2, 2011)

Horse play


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2011)

Horse Fly


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 2, 2011)

Fly paper


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

paper moon


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

moon boots


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

Boots Chemists


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2011)

chemists lab


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

labyrinth navigation


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2011)

navigation system


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

system failure


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2011)

failure admit


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2011)

One Bottle-----------------> takes 4 months [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

[8D] Bottle Headache [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2011)

headache medicine


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

Medicine Show


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 3, 2011)

Show time


----------



## Stardust (Dec 3, 2011)

TIME MACHINE


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2011)

"Machine Gun" Kelly




From.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 4, 2011)

Kelly  Tires!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 4, 2011)

Tires digging


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2011)

digging stick


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2011)

stick horse


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2011)

horse bottle


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 5, 2011)

Bottle  Show!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2011)

show up


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2011)

upcycle please


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2011)

please shutup!!!! []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2011)

records burned


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2011)

burned tongue


----------



## Dugout (Dec 5, 2011)

tongue twister


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2011)

Twister tablecloth


----------



## glass man (Dec 6, 2011)

tablecloth ruined


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2011)

ruined house


----------



## carobran (Dec 6, 2011)

house foreclosed.[]......(did i spell that right?[8|])


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2011)

"foreclosed" fiasco







 [8D]Why aren't you studying something? Might start with spelling...[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2011)

fiasco basket






 From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiasco_(bottle)


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 7, 2011)

Basket  case[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2011)

Case knife


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2011)

Knife sharpener !


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2011)

sharpener's lament


----------



## glass man (Dec 8, 2011)

lament digging stint[no bottles]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 8, 2011)

Stint  (in) jail!----------------not me[8|]


----------



## glass man (Dec 8, 2011)

jail bird  [not me either!![]] JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2011)

Bird Surfin'


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2011)

Surfin USA!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2011)

USA / Canada


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2011)

Canada / Alaska


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2011)

Alaska Made


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2011)

made cookies


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2011)

cookies character


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2011)

character traits


----------



## Dugout (Dec 10, 2011)

traits inherited


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 10, 2011)

inherited nothing


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing Doing


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 11, 2011)

[] Doing nothing..........


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2011)

nothing achieved


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2011)

Achieved   stardom    []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

Stardome Planetarium


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2011)

planetarium display


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

display cardboard




From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2011)

cardboard boxes


----------



## carobran (Dec 11, 2011)

boxes shipped


----------



## Dugout (Dec 11, 2011)

shipped out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2011)

outback.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

outback mirage


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 11, 2011)

Mirage Hotel!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

hotel lobby


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2011)

lobby card


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2011)

card game


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2011)

Gameolgy Dudes


----------



## Dugout (Dec 12, 2011)

dudes duds


----------



## mona88 (Dec 12, 2011)

duds accessory.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2011)

accessory fair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 12, 2011)

Accessory  blunder


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 13, 2011)

fair accessory


----------



## glass man (Dec 13, 2011)

accessory digs


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 13, 2011)

digs bird





From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bird dog


----------



## glass man (Dec 14, 2011)

dog collar


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

collar button


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Bird dog


                [8|]--[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

smilies laughing


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

button up


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

Upbeat performance


----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2011)

performance disaster


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 14, 2011)

movie mania


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Dec 15, 2011)

Magee teehee [][]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2011)

teehee backwards


----------



## Dugout (Dec 15, 2011)

backwards steps


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2011)

Steps Thirty-Nine


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 15, 2011)

39 pontils


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

pontils admired


----------



## glass man (Dec 16, 2011)

admired "STARS" [like Miss Star on here!![&:]]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

stars twinkle


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

twinkle Twinkie


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

Twinkie Hostess


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

Hostess mostest


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

testing 1, 2, 3


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

3 Strikes


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

Strikes... Lucky
 (puff on that one)


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lucky Guy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

guy cave


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

cave Rhino


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 16, 2011)

Rino wino


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

wino signage


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

signage design


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

design flaw


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

flaw obvious


----------



## glass man (Dec 16, 2011)

obvious reproduction


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2011)

obvious problem.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Obvious Freak  -----  Im backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> obvious reproduction


 
 im late but i dont give a rats azz[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)

problematic neighbors


----------



## Dugout (Dec 16, 2011)

Gees, you guys really like my obvious word. Now what do we do?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

DO Doo


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2011)

Man no one is in tune tonight


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2011)

tune instruments


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 17, 2011)

instruments played


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2011)

played 2-word


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2011)

2-word description


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2011)

description funny


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

Funny How?


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2011)

how about


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2011)

about face.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 17, 2011)

face washed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2011)

washed up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2011)

Up Skirt[:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2011)

skirt alert!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2011)

Alert, Nunavut






 "Picture of Alert, Nunavut" From.


----------



## glass man (Dec 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Alert, Nunavut
> 
> ...


   What kinda word is Nunavut?Surf MAN you know I am ig-no-rant!!

 NUN-A-VUT YOUR BUSINESS![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

*


----------



## Dugout (Dec 18, 2011)

business report


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2011)

report card.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 18, 2011)

card mailed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2011)

mailed letters.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 18, 2011)

letters etched


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

Letters scrambled


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wtf


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

jahyegrhyuckfdotkhgjkgjtiytohpnl;vm,djdhjuvjndkisicjndsjeogpyoyiehdxnvkh;pipklk   rujtjnbmdofjfgjsnxcbshrejghjhjhjyoyoyiiajhzhah 

 theres a word for ya


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

Its like people wait for me to hit the send key and beat me. I hate it


----------



## Dugout (Dec 18, 2011)

Rick, don't get upset. It is just happens because I live much farther away.


 letters scrambled


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2011)

scrambled eggs.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Rick, don't get upset. It is just happens because I live much farther away.
> 
> ...


 

 lol I ate home made tacos for dinner im ok now [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2011)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2011)

Benedict Canyon


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 18, 2011)

canyon road


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 18, 2011)

road rash


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2011)

rash foot


----------



## Dugout (Dec 18, 2011)

foot  -   inches


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2011)

inches gained.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2011)

gained speed


----------



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

Speed Demon


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 19, 2011)

[] demon rum


----------



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

rum = DUI..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 19, 2011)

DUI checkpoint






 careful driving, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 19, 2011)

Checkpoint Charlie


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlie brown[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Brown Bomber


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

bomber jets


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Jets / Sharks


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

shark attack[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Attack Woman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2011)

Woman pain [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Pain King


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2011)

King Kong


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Kong, Paris


----------



## Dugout (Dec 20, 2011)

Paris perfume


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Perfume handmade




From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2011)

I just finished this a week ago. so it is  Handmade (by)  Renee`


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2011)

Far. Out. 
 By bye


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

Out standing







 Good work, Renee!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2011)

standing sideways


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

sideways glance


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2011)

glance back


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

back hair


----------



## Dugout (Dec 21, 2011)

hair dresser


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 21, 2011)

dresser hutch


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 21, 2011)

hutch stopper


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

stopper topper


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2011)

topper Mortimer


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2011)

Mortimer Mouse




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 21, 2011)

mouse droppings


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

droppings identification


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2011)

identification psychology


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2011)

psychology course


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

course horse


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2011)

horse pasture


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

Pasture Rose


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2011)

rose bowl


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowlarama Lanes


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2011)

lanes parallel


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

parallel parking


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

Warsteiner pint


----------



## Dugout (Dec 22, 2011)

pinto beans


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

beanstalk story


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2011)

story time


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2011)

time traveller


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2011)

travellers escapade


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2011)

escapade unfolding


----------



## Dugout (Dec 23, 2011)

unfolding sheets


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

sheets rumpled


----------



## carobran (Dec 24, 2011)

rumpled paper


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

Paper Moon


----------



## carobran (Dec 24, 2011)

Moon full


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

*Full Tilt*


----------



## carobran (Dec 24, 2011)

Tilt carefully


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

carefully excised




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 24, 2011)

excised intron


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Intron sucks!

 I have an entire chapter to learn in AP Bio over break, thanks for reminding me Rick... [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

sucks foam


----------



## nydigger (Dec 25, 2011)

Foam Over


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2011)

Over Kill


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Kill a mocking bird


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2011)

bird migration


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2011)

migration south


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

southern sounds


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2011)

sounds alright


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2011)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 26, 2011)

[] Again not aloss


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2011)

loss leader


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

Alossauro rampant


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2011)

rampant stance


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

stance akimbo


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2011)

akimbo language


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

language tree


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2011)

tree tops


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

tops spin


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2011)

spin records


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

records kept


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2011)

kept secret


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

secret service


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 27, 2011)

service club


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

Service Me


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> service club


 
 once again someone beat me. Mine is better by far MR Mayor hahahahah!!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Service Me


 []  Me first!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was talking about the car I hope you know.[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

first base


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2011)

base wear...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

wear out


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2011)

out digging.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

digging down


----------



## glass man (Dec 27, 2011)

down under


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 28, 2011)

under neath


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 28, 2011)

Neath Pa

 Neath is a populated place located in Bradford County at latitude 41.873 and longitude -76.135


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2011)

Pa & Ma


----------



## Dugout (Dec 28, 2011)

Ma Winslow


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2011)

Winslow Homer


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Homer Pile [] Ha ha  I know Gomer Pile[:-] LOL I was making a funny.....

 homer hit


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 28, 2011)

hit baby


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

baby bottle----yea back to bottles[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2011)

_Baby Love_


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2011)

bottle love


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 28, 2011)

love canal

 Don't take it wrong, I typed love in the search box and it came up.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 28, 2011)

Canal boat

 (?)


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2011)

boat socks


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 28, 2011)

socks proxy


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

proxy poxy


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 29, 2011)

poxy boggards

 UR a sick one! Who is that poor guy?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

Boggard's Barley


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 29, 2011)

barley brewing


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

brewing Brother


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2011)

Brothers Blues


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## glass man (Dec 29, 2011)

BAYOU BORN [OR- BORN ON THE BAYOU..CCR!!]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

BORN running


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

Running Bear


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2011)

bear den


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

Den Geek


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2011)

geek squad


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

squad car


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2011)

*


----------



## Stardust (Dec 29, 2011)

Fox TV


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2011)

TV dinner.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

dinner time


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2011)

time clock


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

Clock Face






 From Zane.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

Face Pipe





From moi.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2011)

pipe tobacco


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

tobacco Jar




From.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 29, 2011)

jar lid


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2011)

Lid Lady


----------



## glass man (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Lid LadyÂ


 

 [][][] DANG!!!

   LADY JANE [LADY MARY JANE ..RICK MAN?[] ]  JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2011)

Jane Russel


----------



## Dugout (Dec 30, 2011)

Russell Crowe []


----------



## Dugout (Dec 30, 2011)

crow bait

 (this is what I call a sheep that has no hope of living)


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2011)

BAIT STORE


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2011)

store bought


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2011)

bought cow


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2011)

cow pox


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2011)

pox scar


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2011)

scar left


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2011)

left handed


----------



## WonGan (Dec 31, 2011)

handed notice


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2011)

notice posted


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 31, 2011)

posted picture


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

picture umbrella


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2012)

umbrella purchased


----------



## mtgirl (Jan 1, 2012)

purchased bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

bottle washer


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2012)

washer agitator


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

agitator disposal


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2012)

disposal switch


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

switchboard operator


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2012)

operating table


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

Tablets Lunch


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2012)

lunch pail


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2012)

pail Minecraft


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

pail growler


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2012)

growlers utterings


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

utterings muttering


----------



## mtgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

muttering nonsence[X(]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2012)

Nonsense Story






 "By-and-by the Four Children came to a country where there were no houses, but only an incredibly innumerable number of large bottles without corks, and of a dazzling and sweetly susceptible blue colour. Each of these blue bottles contained a Blue-Bottle Fly, and all of these interesting animals live continually together in the most copious and rural harmony, nor perhaps in many parts of the world is such perfect and abject happiness to be found. Violet, and Slingsby, and Guy, and Lionel, were greatly struck with this singular and instructive settlement, and having previously asked permission of the Blue-Bottle-Flies (which was most courteously granted), the Boat was drawn up to the shore and they proceeded to make tea in front of the Bottles; but as they had no tea-leaves, they merely placed some pebbles in the hot water, and the Quangle-Wangle played some tunes over it on an Accordion, by which of course tea was made directly, and of the very best quality.


 The Four Children then entered into conversation with the Blue Bottle-Flies, who discoursed in a placid and genteel manner, though with a slightly buzzing accent, chiefly owing to the fact that they each held a small clothes-brush between their teeth which naturally occasioned a fizzy extraneous utterance.

 'Why,' said Violet, 'would you kindly inform us, do you reside in hottles? and if in bottles at all, why not rather in green or purple, or indeed in yellow bottles?'

 To which questions a very aged Blue-Bottle-Fly answered, 'We found the bottles here all ready to live in, that is to say, our great-great-great-great-great-grandfathers did, so we occupied them at once. And when the winter comes on, we turn the bottles upside down, and consequently rarely feel the cold at all, and you know very well that this could not be the case with bottles of any other colour than blue.' " From.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2012)

story book


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2012)

Bookplate mystery


----------



## Dugout (Jan 2, 2012)

mystery man


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2012)

Man Ray


----------



## madman (Jan 2, 2012)

RAY CHARLES


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2012)

Charles Parnell


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 2, 2012)

Parnell Roberts


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2012)

_Robert's Rules_


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> _Robert's Rules_


 [][][]  Of no order!!!   ( this place to a tee)


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

Order up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2012)

Up Scale


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

scale shock


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

shock corn


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

corn frosted


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

frosted nose


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

nose art


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

art gallery


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

gallery gun




From.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2012)

gun flint


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

gun rusty


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusty Crayfish




From.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

crayfish pinch


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

Pinch Scotch


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

scotch cap


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

Capybara Bus


----------



## Dugout (Jan 3, 2012)

bus route


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

routed design


----------



## glass man (Jan 3, 2012)

design rhyme


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

rhyme mime


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2012)

mime time


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 3, 2012)

Time tempting


----------



## mtgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

tempting will


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 4, 2012)

will written


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2012)

I wondered what happened to him


 Written up


----------



## WonGan (Jan 4, 2012)

up yours


----------



## WonGan (Jan 4, 2012)

yours nose


----------



## WonGan (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats it! I give up! This picture insert problem is too much with this new OS.[&o](At least with LIMITED TIME).


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2012)

nose knows


----------



## WonGan (Jan 4, 2012)

knows smells[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 4, 2012)

smells napalm


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2012)

Napalm Relish


----------



## WonGan (Jan 5, 2012)

Relish Life


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2012)

life cycle


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2012)

Cycle Car


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2012)

car keys


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2012)

keyboard wizard


----------



## Dugout (Jan 5, 2012)

wizard  POOF


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2012)

pooface, Beware


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2012)

beware ogre


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2012)

ogre fish


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2012)

fishnet stockings


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2012)

stockings story


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2012)

storyteller Esmeralda


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2012)

> Esmeralda


 Quasimodo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2012)

> Submit Vote
> Delete My Own Post





> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> fishnet stockings


 
 Wow Renee put up a picture!  and a good one at that[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2012)

I had help putting up the picture!


 do that


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 6, 2012)

that rocks.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 6, 2012)

rocks polished


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2012)

polished pontil


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2012)

pontil nice...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2012)

nice gams


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I had help putting up the picture!
> 
> ...


 
 Well learn we need more pictures,I always said it makes it more fun. Right surf! []

 Gam Bam


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2012)

bamboo flooring


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2012)

flooring encounter


----------



## Dugout (Jan 7, 2012)

encounter enemy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2012)

enemy past...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 7, 2012)

past out  (like the poor fella 3 posts up)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2012)

out house.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2012)

house sparrow


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2012)

Sparrow....Jack


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2012)

Jack Daniel's


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> enemy past...


 
 Thats a scary dude!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

Bavarian Brewing


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2012)

brewing yeast


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

yeast beast


----------



## rod901 (Jan 9, 2012)

"Beast Light"


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2012)

light fixture


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

fixture Deco


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2012)

deco art


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

art nouveau


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2012)

nouveau riche'


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

Richie Rich


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2012)

Filthy Rich


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

Rich snobs[:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

Richard "Dick"


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

Figured "snobs" would be a hard one[8D]..........DICK CLARK.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

snobs, ahoy!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> snobs, ahoy!


 
 Nothing is hard in the 2 word game


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

Clark  deleon 

 Its all messed up now bhahahahahahaha


----------



## rod901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Delorean Truck


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

de Leon lion


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lion Tamer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)

Hosny footballer


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2012)

footballer losers[the dang FALCONS!!![]]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)

Losers Weepers


----------



## rod901 (Jan 11, 2012)

weepers circus


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)

circus parade


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

Parade coming!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2012)

SOON COMING!![]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2012)

Never Land

 2 of 40 statues of kids on jackos ranch. hummm makes ya wonder or does it


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)

lands & grooves


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2012)

GROOVES -SLY AND THE FAMILY STONE!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2012)

Sly* Girl


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)

Girlie Men


----------



## crowdinmylambo (Jan 11, 2012)

help bought a unopened bottle of black leaf 40 in the faded box with instruction sheet still folded nicely today for 5 bucks. im pretty sure its from 1992 bought is it still worth something to a poison collecter. 2 oz bottle .


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## crowdinmylambo (Jan 11, 2012)

even though you cant really get it anymore its not worth anything? dang. well thanks for the reply.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2012)

Way Back






 Hey bj,

 Look here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-244596/mpage-1/tm.htm#245042


----------



## crowdinmylambo (Jan 12, 2012)

lol thank you , i actually read thati did not laugh at it when i read it but the fact that you pointed it out to me was funny i thought , but kinda confusing , are you saying it is illegal to posess?  ,


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

bi,

 I'm not saying anything, merely playing this game. Why did you choose to post your question here?


----------



## crowdinmylambo (Jan 12, 2012)

oh dang, im sorry , seriously i was just in a hurry and didnt realize it was a game , i was just trying to get info quickly , sorry , i am new and hope i didnt offend or disrespect anyone.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

No problemo, bj,

 Be careful of the stuff. It sounds pretty gnarly. Kinda too recently manufactured to have collector appeal just yet.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2012)

Back door


> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Way Back
> 
> ...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

door slammed!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

slammed fingers


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

fingers feel


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

"feeling" words


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

word game


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2012)

Game on


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

on edge


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

edge fishing


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

fishing lure


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

lure Bass


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

bass dam


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

dam breaking


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2012)

breaking BAD


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

*Bad* hair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2012)

Hair Blonde


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was reading back missed all this  LOL threw that dude for a loop


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

Blond Blondine




From.

 Rick, that was an interesting interlude...[8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2012)

[] Blonde Wow!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2012)

wow bow


----------



## rockbot (Jan 13, 2012)

bow tie


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2012)

tie baby


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2012)

Baby Gotback


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2012)

back door


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2012)

door sunrise


----------



## glass man (Jan 14, 2012)

sunrise tequila [backwards...but after a few of these that is the way things can come out]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 14, 2012)

[]  Tequila good!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 14, 2012)

Good picture[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2012)

this smÃ¶rgÃ¥sbord


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2012)

smÃ¶rgÃ¥sbord  Chinese


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2012)

Chinese beer


----------



## Dugout (Jan 16, 2012)

beer guzzler


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2012)

Guzzler Balances


----------



## Dugout (Jan 16, 2012)

balances checkbook


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 16, 2012)

checkbook negative


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2012)

negative thoughts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2012)

Thoughts Blank


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2012)

blank space


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 17, 2012)

space drink


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2012)

drink water


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 17, 2012)

water fountain


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2012)

fountain overflows


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 17, 2012)

overflows laundry


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2012)

laundry day


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2012)

laundry Messy!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2012)

day Snack


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2012)

attack dog


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 18, 2012)

Dog tags


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 18, 2012)

tags ancient


----------



## glass man (Jan 19, 2012)

ancient zits [mommy fied ] looks like that person is reaching for that butt...some things never change![]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 19, 2012)

Zits aplenty


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2012)

ap-lenty TV


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2012)

TV dross


----------



## Dugout (Jan 19, 2012)

dross skimmed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2012)

skimmed pool.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2012)

pool hall


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 19, 2012)

Hall Luhrs........( whiskey merchants)


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

Tower London


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2012)

London Bridge


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2012)

Bridge flooded.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2012)

flooded iceburgs


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

Icebergs A-Go-Go


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2012)

A GO-GO (Whiskey).[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

Rebellion Boxer


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2012)

Boxer engine.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

engineered pennies


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2012)

pennies earned


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

earned infamy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 21, 2012)

Infamy speech.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

pathology professor


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

Professor Longhair


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

I ignore your last post!

 Professor Falken


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

Falken Tires






 Ignore this...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2012)

tires easily


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

easily opened


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2012)

opened presents


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

presents arms


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2012)

arms buff


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> arms buff


 
 thank you  lol


 BUFF orpington


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 22, 2012)

college degree


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2012)

Degree Difficulty


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 22, 2012)

difficulty breathing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Breathing caves...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

cave's bottles





From.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

bottles dusted


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

dusted vitamins


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 22, 2012)

vitamins effects


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2012)

eFFECT WoRm


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
 you should have said "Bumsteads"  this is a bottle forum man []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

Bumstead's Man!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

man distinguished


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

distinguished marathon


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

marathon runner


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

runner beans


----------



## Dugout (Jan 23, 2012)

beans snapped


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2012)

snapped skateboard


----------



## Dugout (Jan 23, 2012)

skateboard collision


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2012)

_     Collision  boundaries_


----------



## Dugout (Jan 23, 2012)

boundrues surveyed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2012)

surveyed buffet


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2012)

buffet bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2012)

bottles smashed


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2012)

smashed kegs


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2012)

keg's buried


----------



## mtgirl (Jan 25, 2012)

buried secrets


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2012)

secrets revealed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2012)

Revealed hoard...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2012)

hoard hidden


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2012)

gems stolen


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2012)

train husband


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)

Husbandry Animal


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2012)

animal cracker


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)

Crackers' Cast


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2012)

cast iron


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)

Iron Eyes


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2012)

eyes disbelieve


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2012)

disbelieve ME?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2012)

"Me" decade


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2012)

decade ago


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2012)

ago go


----------



## Dugout (Jan 27, 2012)

go away


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2012)

away anchor


----------

